# Problemas no fórum? Coloca aqui!



## Minho (23 Set 2006 às 19:40)

Às vezes quando tento postar aparece-me esta mensagem:


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Set 2006 às 20:29)

*Re: Tópicos perdidos após o blackout do fórum!*



Minho disse:


> Às vezes quando tento postar aparece-me esta mensagem:




Mais um que se queixa do mesmo, e noto principalmente quando há muita actividade no fórum ou em posts muito elaborados, com vários links, fotos, etc!


----------



## tozequio (24 Set 2006 às 09:53)

Isso também me tem acontecido muitas vezes, de facto deve ter a ver com demasiada actividade, ou posts muito sobre-carregados...


----------



## tozequio (24 Set 2006 às 09:53)

Isso também me tem acontecido muitas vezes, de facto deve ter a ver com demasiada actividade, ou posts muito sobre-carregados...


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2006 às 12:13)

Também já me acontecu por várias vezes aparecer esse aviso...


----------



## Iceberg (30 Set 2006 às 22:07)

Alguém me pode ajudar, please, desde há poucos dias que sempre que acedo ao forum, este aparece em tamanho muito grande no meu monitor, não permitindo ter uma visualização completa dos textos. O que devo fazer?


----------



## Luis França (30 Set 2006 às 22:25)

Tenta ir à caixa do menu que diz View=Ver e diminui o tamanho do texto que, em princípio, já poderás ler todo o texto; ou usa as barras horizontais p/ direita ou as teclas do cursor. Poderás também aumentar a resolução do monitor. Boa sorte!

P.S..: quem postar grandes imagens aumentará a área total da página. Não esquecer este pormenor!


----------



## Iceberg (30 Set 2006 às 22:46)

Luis França disse:


> Tenta ir à caixa do menu que diz View=Ver e diminui o tamanho do texto que, em princípio, já poderás ler todo o texto; ou usa as barras horizontais p/ direita ou as teclas do cursor. Poderás também aumentar a resolução do monitor. Boa sorte!
> 
> P.S..: quem postar grandes imagens aumentará a área total da página. Não esquecer este pormenor!



Bem, o tamanho do texto está o menor possível.
Ler o texto, usando constantemente as barras ou o cursor é muito chato.  
Como se aumenta a resolução do monitor?

Mas. se calhar, o problema reside na inserção de imagens muito grandes ...


----------



## Administrador (30 Set 2006 às 23:58)

iceberg disse:


> Alguém me pode ajudar, please, desde há poucos dias que sempre que acedo ao forum, este aparece em tamanho muito grande no meu monitor, não permitindo ter uma visualização completa dos textos. O que devo fazer?



Podes tirar um _print screen_ de como vês o forum?

Quanto ao problema do "This Account Has Exceeded His CPU Quota", tenho estado a tentar resolver o assunto com a empresa de alojamento e penso que nos últimos dias essa situação já não se tem verificado. Esperemos que continue assim.


----------



## Minho (1 Out 2006 às 00:15)

Administrador disse:


> Podes tirar um _print screen_ de como vês o forum?
> 
> Quanto ao problema do "This Account Has Exceeded His CPU Quota", tenho estado a tentar resolver o assunto com a empresa de alojamento e penso que nos últimos dias essa situação já não se tem verificado. Esperemos que continue assim.



Confirmo. Pelo menos a mim não me tem aparecido...


----------



## Rog (1 Out 2006 às 01:34)

Também comigo passou-se a mesma situação, desde à uma semana +v-, que a dimensão do forum alterou-se -largura entenda-se-. Penso que se trata das definições do tamanho da página feitas pelo webmaster, anteriormente deveria estar formatada para se ajustar automaticamente às definições do monitor, e agora foi-lhe dado um valor - de "auto" para por exemplo "1024". 
Esta situação é mais caótica para quem utiliza a resolução do ecrã em 800x600, em vez dos mais habituais 1024x800, mas que nem sempre são os mais confortáveis quando se possue um ecrã de 15'.


----------



## Luis França (1 Out 2006 às 01:56)

Estive a ler as vossas dúvidas e... para alterar a resolução do monitor, clikem no ambiente de trabalho com o botão direito do rato » propriedades » definições e lá verão a vossa resolução; se editarem as imagens na resolução de 800x600 pixéis os problemas de que se queixam terminam (tb para quem usa monitores de 15''). Novamente, boa sorte!


----------



## Administrador (1 Out 2006 às 03:06)

Sim, o problema é que agora em resoluções inferiores a 1024 x 768 o layout do fórum não é re-dimensionado automáticamente como era antes. Vou ver se arranjo uma solução para o problema.


----------



## tozequio (1 Out 2006 às 11:38)

Uso uma resolução de 1152 x 864 e também tenho o mesmo problema, tenho que mover a barra lateralmente para poder ler os posts completos.


----------



## Luis França (1 Out 2006 às 12:16)

Torno a dizer: têm de encolher as vossas imagens para 800x600 ou menos antes de as publicarem (cá para mim o problema resulta disso mesmo). Vejam o tópico recente das "Ciências da Terra":tem fotos pequenas e esse problema não acontece - é mesmo do tamanho das fotos, não há dúvida.





590x443 pixéis

See ... no problem.

Quando tiram as fotos na máxima resolução e depois não as encolhem, o resultado é aquilo de que se queixam.
Se o Minho editar a sua mensagem e encolher a imagem, este tópico volta ao normal !


----------



## Iceberg (1 Out 2006 às 23:20)

Luís França, tembém se passa o mesmo no tópico "Ciências da Terra", isto é uma grande chatice, torna menos apetecível navegar assim no forum. Atenção aos novos visitantes, isto assim não atrai ninguém.
Acredito que de facto possa ter a ver com a inserção de imagens gigantes, faz o seu sentido.

Administrador, posso fazer um print screen, e depois apresentar num post, é isso?


----------



## Luis França (2 Out 2006 às 01:54)

Eu sei! mea culpa ... é só retirar aquelas imagens grandes da localização dos sismos e a da onda na Escócia e tudo volta ao normal. Se o Admin. não se importar...


----------



## Zoelae (24 Nov 2006 às 19:13)

*Atenção ao criar novos tópicos!!!*

Eu queria pedir a todos os utilizadores que, sempre queriam criar um novo tópico, verificassem primeiro se existe já algum tópico igual ou semelhante, onde se possa enquadrar aquilo que pretendem postar.

É que o fórum está mto grande e ficará maior com os novos utilizadores que dia-a-dia se registam, se começar a haver tópicos repetidos ficará tudo mto confuso e ninguem se entende. O fórum só ainda tem um ano e pouco, temos de o manter mais ou menos organizado.


----------



## dj_alex (24 Nov 2006 às 20:42)

*Re: Atenção ao criar novos tópicos!!!*



Zoelae disse:


> Eu queria pedir a todos os utilizadores que, sempre queriam criar um novo tópico, verificassem primeiro se existe já algum tópico igual ou semelhante, onde se possa enquadrar aquilo que pretendem postar.
> 
> É que o fórum está mto grande e ficará maior com os novos utilizadores que dia-a-dia se registam, se começar a haver tópicos repetidos ficará tudo mto confuso e ninguem se entende. O fórum só ainda tem um ano e pouco, temos de o manter mais ou menos organizado.



Também me parece bem...e os topicos que forem aparecendo repetidos o melhor é fecha-los logo...


----------



## tozequio (24 Nov 2006 às 23:12)

*Re: Atenção ao criar novos tópicos!!!*



Zoelae disse:


> Eu queria pedir a todos os utilizadores que, sempre queriam criar um novo tópico, verificassem primeiro se existe já algum tópico igual ou semelhante, onde se possa enquadrar aquilo que pretendem postar.
> 
> É que o fórum está mto grande e ficará maior com os novos utilizadores que dia-a-dia se registam, se começar a haver tópicos repetidos ficará tudo mto confuso e ninguem se entende. O fórum só ainda tem um ano e pouco, temos de o manter mais ou menos organizado.



Concordo, o fórum já não é o mesmo do Inverno passado em que não havia mais de 10/15 pessoas a participar regularmente. A partir daqui o Admin vai começar a ter mais trabalho, esperemos que não aconteçam coisas indesejáveis, mas talvez seja o preço a pagar pelo crescimento do fórum.


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Nov 2006 às 02:08)

*Re: Atenção ao criar novos tópicos!!!*



tozequio disse:


> Concordo, o fórum já não é o mesmo do Inverno passado em que não havia mais de 10/15 pessoas a participar regularmente. A partir daqui o Admin vai começar a ter mais trabalho, esperemos que não aconteçam coisas indesejáveis, mas talvez seja o preço a pagar pelo crescimento do fórum.



É evidente que sim! Todos nós gostamos e sempre quisemos que ele crescesse, agora é o que está acontecer e se não há mais gente é por desconhecimento. Mas atenção, há uma linha muito ténue que separa a qualidade da quantidade. Quero com isto dizer que o melhor será repensar toda a orgânica do fórum. Definir regras (deveres e obrigações dos utilizadores), arranjar mais moderadores, e convêm não esquecer que um moderador não tem de ser uma pessoa com conhecimentos muito profundos na área, apenas alguém que possa passar muito tempo online, para “aguentar o barco”. Era bom definir algumas coisas básicas como a apresentação obrigatória (é apenas uma ideia). Onde não será pedido que uma pessoa se "dispa" publicamente, mas pelo menos dizer onde fica o seu ponto de observação, visto ser este um fórum de meteorologia e como tal, isso para a comunidade é uma mais valia. 

O Admin que se pronuncie, isto é incontornável e já não vai parar, e isso é bom . Mas todos bem _guiadinhos_, senão isto descamba em qualquer coisa pouco agradável. E nós, que gostamos disto, não o podemos deixar suceder! Eu voto *dj_alex*, ou *Minho*, ou ainda *LUPER*, ou *Dan*, ou *Miguel*, ou o *tozequio*, ou o *Luis França*, ou o *spiritmind*, ou o *Rogpacheco* e porque não o *Fil* a moderadores  e o *Seringador* a Moderadorzão!


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Dez 2006 às 15:00)

Lá estamos nós novamente!!

Fórum principal foi-se de novo. tentei entrar às 14h:45 e nada?

Fil, quando é mudamos para o tal servidor, todo xpto prfissional e coiso e tal...  

Imaginem só que isto sucede, num dia tipo 29 de Janeiro de 2006!!!! Acho que me passava!  

A mensagem que apareceu, quando tentei aceder ao fórum, era a seguinte:

*"Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (2) in /home/meteoptc/public_html/page.php on line 6
Unable to connect to SQL server!" *


----------



## Iceberg (28 Jan 2007 às 11:59)

Meus caros, uma ajuda meteo-informática ...  

Como devo proceder para gravar as mensagens da minha caixa de correio num ficheiro do meu computador ... É que a minha caixa de correio está "100% full" ... por isso preciso de a esvaziar ...

Obrigado desde já pela vossa colaboração.


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2007 às 14:45)

Iceberg disse:


> Meus caros, uma ajuda meteo-informática ...
> 
> Como devo proceder para gravar as mensagens da minha caixa de correio num ficheiro do meu computador ... É que a minha caixa de correio está "100% full" ... por isso preciso de a esvaziar ...
> 
> Obrigado desde já pela vossa colaboração.



Se tem o MS Office OutLook só tens de o configurar


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Jan 2007 às 15:07)

Zoelae disse:


> Se tem o MS Office OutLook só tens de o configurar



Como assim , ou eu também não sei o que dizes ou parece-me que entendeste mal a pergunta do Iceberg, ele refere-se à caixa das PM aqui do fórum!  

Já agora quem souber que nos ilumine que a minha não está 100%, porque ninguém _priva comigo_ , mas anda lá perto...


----------



## Rog (29 Jan 2007 às 19:10)

Um ideia... visto que os tópicos crescem a olhos vistos, uma forma de organizar e tornar mais fácil uma procura, seria por exemplo na página principal, a parte dos tópicos referentes a previsões estarem num forum à parte. 
Podia por exemplo, ficar entre o Seguimento e Climatologia.
Que vos parece, acho que seria útil...


----------



## dj_alex (29 Jan 2007 às 19:18)

Parace-me bem...boa dica


----------



## tozequio (29 Jan 2007 às 19:25)

Posso estar enganado, mas em tempos remotos penso que chegou a haver fóruns separados para o seguimento e previsões...


----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2007 às 19:44)

tozequio disse:


> Posso estar enganado, mas em tempos remotos, penso que chegou a haver fóruns separados para o seguimento e previsões...



Dantes havia era outro layout que mostrava alguns tópico de cada categoria, penso eu de que!


----------



## Rog (30 Jan 2007 às 00:00)

Já foram por aqui lançadas várias questões e opiniões, quais as opções do administrador? 
Isto para que o forum mantenha o nível e a qualidade aliada à grande quantidade de dados que são criados todos os dias por aqui. 
Já somos perto de 300 membros, um forum de sucesso, sem dúvida... e que esperamos cresça mais ainda nos próximos tempos!


----------



## Administrador (30 Jan 2007 às 00:22)

Sim, antes havia um fórum para tópicos de previsão e outro para tópicos de seguimento, mas visto que os tópicos de previsão praticamente se resumem aos tópicos mensais de previsão, achei que não merecia a pena haver dois fórums separados e portanto juntei os tópicos de previsão num unico fórum de seguimento. 

Antes:


----------



## Rog (30 Jan 2007 às 00:34)

Administrador disse:


> Sim, antes havia um fórum para tópicos de previsão e outro para tópicos de seguimento, mas visto que os tópicos de previsão praticamente se resumem aos tópicos mensais de previsão, achei que não merecia a pena haver dois fórums separados e portanto juntei os tópicos de previsão num unico fórum de seguimento.
> 
> Antes:



Mas existe a previsão sazonal, a que refere épocas do ano como a previsão do que seria o Inverno 2007. Existindo um espaço só para previsões podia se alargar os topicos para outro tipo de previsões como a da tendencia para os Anticiclones, entre outros, e seria muito mais prático para os visitantes que ao chegarem ao forum, saberiam logo onde se dirigir para obter as próximas previsões. Penso que o forum ficaria melhor organizado. Mas é a minha opinião.
Já agora uma outra questão levantada pelo Kim, era a de colocar mais um ou dois moderadores, quem sabe o Fil, porque durante a noite e fins de semana o moderador de serviço geralmente não anda por aqui, e pode surgir o dia de ser necessário...


----------



## tozequio (30 Jan 2007 às 00:45)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Mas existe a previsão sazonal, a que refere épocas do ano como a previsão do que seria o Inverno 2007. Existindo um espaço só para previsões podia se alargar os topicos para outro tipo de previsões como a da tendencia para os Anticiclones, entre outros, e seria muito mais prático para os visitantes que ao chegarem ao forum, saberiam logo onde se dirigir para obter as próximas previsões. Penso que o forum ficaria melhor organizado. Mas é a minha opinião.
> Já agora uma outra questão levantada pelo Kim, era a de colocar mais um ou dois moderadores, quem sabe o Fil, porque durante a noite e fins de semana o moderador de serviço geralmente não anda por aqui, e pode surgir o dia de ser necessário...



   

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=147&page=3

O Admin e o Fil são a mesma pessoa


----------



## Rog (30 Jan 2007 às 00:50)

tozequio disse:


> http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=147&page=3
> 
> O Admin e o Fil são a mesma pessoa



Claro, estava a brincar faltou este icone ao lado do nome 
Mas bem que ele também podia ter o titulo de moderador... embora só utilize o de admin...


----------



## tozequio (30 Jan 2007 às 00:55)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Claro, estava a brincar faltou este icone ao lado do nome
> Mas bem que ele também podia ter o titulo de moderador... embora só utilize o de admin...



Como entraste no fórum mais tarde, pensei que não te tinhas apercebido disso 

Mas agora mais a sério, tendo em conta o crescimento do fórum acho que seria adequado haver mais moderadores. O Dan, o Minho e o Kimcarvalho têm o perfil ideal para o cargo


----------



## Tiagofsky (30 Jan 2007 às 01:02)

É...e a partir d agr deviamos pagar quotas...!albergar o site ainda custa kkcoisita...!


----------



## Administrador (30 Jan 2007 às 02:27)

Por enquanto acho que deve ficar assim, talvez faça mudanças quando a dimensão do fórum assim o exija. Obrigado pela sugestão Rog  

Quanto a novos moderadores, está para breve.


----------



## dj_alex (30 Jan 2007 às 10:26)

Administrador disse:


> Por enquanto acho que deve ficar assim, talvez faça mudanças quando a dimensão do fórum assim o exija. Obrigado pela sugestão Rog
> 
> Quanto a novos moderadores, está para breve.



Acho que o forum tem andando a crescer a olhos vistos...Apesar de os topics de previsão serem em bastante menor número do que os do seguimento, penso que deviam ser separados. 
Até porque agora se vão começar a separar os topics do seguimento/previsao de cada mês em topics mais pequenos (para serem mais facil consulta), penso que seria a altura ideal para se alterar. Mas é só a minha opiniao...


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Jan 2007 às 12:02)

dj_alex disse:


> Acho que o forum tem andando a crescer a olhos vistos...Apesar de os topics de previsão serem em bastante menor número do que os do seguimento, penso que deviam ser separados.
> Até porque agora se vão começar a separar os topics do seguimento/previsao de cada mês em topics mais pequenos (para serem mais facil consulta), penso que seria a altura ideal para se alterar. Mas é só a minha opiniao...




Nem mais eu também sou da mesma opinião, abaixo o administrador!!!! Isto é uma revolta!!!!!!!!!!! Vamos todos ataca-lo! Eu sei onde moras!!   

Mas a falr mais a sério, não é mal pensado. Mas também não é imperativo.  O que sim devia ser de uma vez por todas definido era a separação do seguimento e da previsão em pelo menos 2 partes, cada uma com uma quinzena do mês. Se ainda assim se verificar que é pouco fazê-lo de semana a semana.

Quanto à questão dos moderadores, eu voto do Alex (porque está sempre no contra) , no Miguel (porque tem um braço e um anemómetro incluído, que já apareceram na TVI) e no Fil (porque é afilhado do Administrador) ,  o Sanxito poderia ser o guarda-nocturno!


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Fev 2007 às 20:10)

Admin. qual o motivo do calendário só dar até ao ano 2006? Tereia alguma coisa mal configurada ou terás de mexer no mesmo?   

Obrigado!


----------



## Rog (3 Fev 2007 às 00:51)

Mais uma pequena sugestão...






Seria possível aumentar a dimensão da 3ª coluna onde aparece a referência da última mensagem, diminuindo a segunda onde descreve os foruns: talvez 50/50? 
Um dos primeiros locais para onde olhamos ao chegarmos ao forum (pelo menos eu), é para a referência às últimas mensagens, mas devido à dimensão não conseguimos ver o título completo. Quando o tempo é curto e queremos dar apenas uma vista de olhos pelos assuntos que mais nos possam interessar, meio título nem sempre é suficiente para ter uma ideia do que poderá estar no texto. 
Algo simples mas que faz alguma diferença...


----------



## Administrador (3 Fev 2007 às 21:12)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Admin. qual o motivo do calendário só dar até ao ano 2006? Tereia alguma coisa mal configurada ou terás de mexer no mesmo?
> 
> Obrigado!



O problema foi corrigido  



Rogpacheco disse:


> Mais uma pequena sugestão...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isto já é um pouco mais complicado de conseguir visto que teria que editar directamente o código do vBulletin que é enorme, e seria dificil encontrar onde se encontram as medidas das colunas. Uma outra maneira de ver é clicando no link "Novas Mensagens", penso que é mais ou menos a mesma coisa. Ainda assim vou ver o que consigo fazer ao respeito.


----------



## Vince (6 Fev 2007 às 11:38)

*Link's nas mensagens*

Os link's existentes numa qualquer mensagem no forum são indiferenciáveis do restante texto dessa mensagem. Quem está a ler uma mensagem não se apercebe assim da existência de links na mesma, a não ser que passe acidental ou intencionalmente o rato sobre as palavras que contêm um link.

*Exemplo:*
Esta minha mensagem tem três links mas estão ocultos e quem ler não se apercebe que existem link's na mensagem.





Normalmente, num forum, o que deveria aparecer seria qualquer coisa como isto, onde os link's são bem visiveis para quem está a ler:






Habitualmente isto é muito fácil de alterar nas CSS's do site, mas estive a dar uma olhadela e neste caso usam a classe genérica de links, comum a quase todo o site, pelo que não podem alterar as propriedades desta classe genérica do link pois iriam também mudar o aspecto dos links de quase todo o site. 

Normalmente o que se faz é cada tipo de link ter a sua classe CSS específica, ou então pelo menos neste caso concreto, criar uma classe para este tipo de links dentro das mensagens.


----------



## Senador (6 Fev 2007 às 12:08)

Uma solução facil é os users porem os links com sublinhado


----------



## Luis França (6 Fev 2007 às 12:10)

Além do sublinhado podem colocar-se cores no texto ou ainda, imagens com  hiperligações. Assim, quando se clica na imagem abre-se a hiperligação.


----------



## Vince (6 Fev 2007 às 12:25)

Sim, pode sempre desenrascar-se dessa forma, mas além de dar trabalho aos utilizadores e de poder desvirtuar as cores padrão do site pois cada utilizador poderia pôr as cores que entendesse, isso não é a forma correcta de se fazer a coisa. Normalmente estas plataformas de edição de forums permitem fazer o que eu disse de forma muito simples. Eu conheço várias plataformas onde é muito simples de alterar, mas por acaso não conheço esta, a vBulletim, senão tinha dado logo as dicas de como o fazer.

De qq forma, encontrei este thread nos foruns da vBulletin:
Link style in posts


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Fev 2007 às 01:40)

Boas

Hoje novamente instabilidade do fórum , ao ponto de ter estado por várias vezes em baixo! novamente a msg *"This Account Has Exceeded Its CPU Quota" *.


----------



## Kraliv (13 Fev 2007 às 11:06)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas
> 
> Hoje novamente instabilidade do fórum , ao ponto de ter estado por várias vezes em baixo! novamente a msg *"This Account Has Exceeded Its CPU Quota" *.







E bastante lentinho  ...pior que alentejano puro


----------



## Minho (1 Mar 2007 às 23:20)

Acho que devem andar para aí uns robots a inscreverem-se no forum... não é nada normal que haja um user "434" e outrs nicks muito esquisitos....


----------



## Rog (20 Abr 2007 às 15:06)

Ao ler alguns tópicos de alguns dias atrás do seguimento deste mês, vi que o charlie ficou com as msgens apagadas (mais de 200 que já tinha)  é estranho...
Não sei se isso foi resolvido, mas fica aqui o apontamento para caso o admin não tenha visto a mensagem...

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=928&page=40

-----------------

No forum de Astronomia e Ciências, penso que seria mais prático ter um seguimento anual, os artigos ali colocados penso que não justificam actualização mensal...


----------



## Administrador (21 Abr 2007 às 19:29)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Ao ler alguns tópicos de alguns dias atrás do seguimento deste mês, vi que o charlie ficou com as msgens apagadas (mais de 200 que já tinha)  é estranho...
> Não sei se isso foi resolvido, mas fica aqui o apontamento para caso o admin não tenha visto a mensagem...
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=928&page=40
> ...



Era estranho de facto porque eu nunca apaguei nem nunca apagaria tantas mensagens assim sem mais nem menos. O que aconteceu neste caso foi que o Charlie, no dia em que se registou, ele registou dois nicks: Charlie e Charlie Moreira. Este último é o que tem mais de 200 mensagens


----------



## Rog (5 Mai 2007 às 22:24)

Estava difícil para entrar no forum, com mensagens de erro.. mais alguém teve dificuldades


----------



## Minho (5 Mai 2007 às 22:48)

Eu tive dificuldades, mas à segunda tentativa já consegui....


----------



## Brigantia (5 Mai 2007 às 23:06)

eu também estive com problemas ...mas parece que estão totalmente resolvidos...


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mai 2007 às 00:08)

Olá
Esta noite tentei entrar no Fórum pelas 22h35 e não consegui abrir o site utilizando o Internet Explorer; entretanto mudei para o Mozzila Firefox e entrou lindamente ...
Entre as duas situações coloquei uma mensagem no Fórum de Emergência.


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jun 2007 às 21:53)

O mau tempo também parece querer atingir o fórum...hoje não tem sido fácil entrar no fórum...


----------



## Minho (14 Jun 2007 às 18:52)

*Indisponibilidades do Fórum*

Pedimos desculpas pelos problemas que têm havido no acesso ao MeteoPT.com que se devem a indisponibilidades de serviço por parte da empresa onde está hospedado o fórum.

Na próxima renovação do contracto de hospedagem a decorrer em Agosto estes factos serão tidos em conta.

Obrigado pela vossa compreensão.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jun 2007 às 20:25)

Olá amigos! Estou com um problema! Não consigo alterar a imagem do avatar! Já tentei várias vezes e não consigo! Alguem tem o mesmo problema ou será só meu???


----------



## Minho (22 Jun 2007 às 20:51)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigos! Estou com um problema! Não consigo alterar a imagem do avatar! Já tentei várias vezes e não consigo! Alguem tem o mesmo problema ou será só meu???



Qual é o erro que te está a dar? 

Podes fazer upload do avatar para o ImageShak para podermos analisar o avatar?

Obrigado


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jun 2007 às 22:36)

Minho disse:


> Qual é o erro que te está a dar?
> 
> Podes fazer upload do avatar para o ImageShak para podermos analisar o avatar?
> 
> Obrigado



Consigo fazer o download mas quando salvo aparece a mensagem: Upload of file failed.


----------



## Rog (23 Jun 2007 às 09:56)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Consigo fazer o download mas quando salvo aparece a mensagem: Upload of file failed.



Tenho ideia que o Fil há uns tempos atrás limitou o tamanho a utilizar de avar para não desfigurar o aspecto do forum, poderá ser uma imagem um pouco grande... exprimenta com uma mais pequena pode ser que resulte...


----------



## Vince (23 Jun 2007 às 10:43)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Tenho ideia que o Fil há uns tempos atrás limitou o tamanho a utilizar de avar para não desfigurar o aspecto do forum, poderá ser uma imagem um pouco grande... exprimenta com uma mais pequena pode ser que resulte...



É capaz de ser isso. No profile dele aparece esta foto:

http://www.meteopt.com/customprofilepics/profilepic274_8.gif

Mas esta foto tem 148px, e o avatar tem o limite de 140px de largura. 
Flaviense, exprimenta lá reduzir para 140.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Jun 2007 às 20:03)

Pois é mesmo essa que tenho tentado! Creio que o tamanha não é o problema, pois tentei voltar a por o Brasao de Chaves (que ja tive) e dá exactamente o mesmo erro!

Best Regards!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Jun 2007 às 20:05)

Não sei o k aconteceu!
Mas já lá está!
Obrigado pessoal!


----------



## Rog (25 Jun 2007 às 16:21)

Muito instável anda o forum nos últimos dias...


----------



## Minho (25 Jun 2007 às 21:40)

Pois é. Na próxima renovação do plano de hosting vamos ter de procurar outro fornecedor que este parece que anda a brincar...


----------



## Administrador (25 Jun 2007 às 22:29)

Sim, esses problemas são da exclusiva responsabilidade da empresa que gere o servidor onde se encontra o MeteoPT. Neste caso, problemas na comunicação com o servidor de MySQL onde se encontra a base de dados.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jul 2007 às 22:24)

Olá amigos! Continuo com os problemas habituais para alterar a imagem do AVATAR! Seja grande ou pikena não consigo alterar!

Eu sei que sou chato, mas gosto de alterar a imagem com regularidade! Sorry!!!


----------



## Vince (12 Jul 2007 às 22:31)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigos! Continuo com os problemas habituais para alterar a imagem do AVATAR! Seja grande ou pikena não consigo alterar!
> 
> Eu sei que sou chato, mas gosto de alterar a imagem com regularidade! Sorry!!!



O avatar que puseste desta vez tem 320x240, a largura máxima é 140.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jul 2007 às 23:33)

Já tentei com imagens piquenas, com tamanhos até inferiores a esses estipulados e nada...


----------



## Administrador (14 Jul 2007 às 01:28)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Já tentei com imagens piquenas, com tamanhos até inferiores a esses estipulados e nada...



Podes meter uma imagem qualquer que não consigas usar como avatar no imageshack só para dar uma olhadela?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jul 2007 às 22:24)

Peço aos Administradores do nosso forum que mudem o nome do topico por mim iniciado com o nome Neve em Chaves 1940 para Neve em Chaves... Visto que consegui fotos de várias datas! 
Obrigado!


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2007 às 16:57)

Olá; alguém me explica o melhor processo para linkar vídeos do Dailymotion aqui para o Meteopt ?


----------



## Administrador (12 Set 2007 às 23:18)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá; alguém me explica o melhor processo para linkar vídeos do Dailymotion aqui para o Meteopt ?



Fizemos algumas modificações na forma de adicionar videos directamente nas mensagens, agora é tudo muito mais fácil. No caso do Dailymotion, só tens que copiar o link que aparece na caixa _Permalink_ para o teu post sem ser necessário o uso de tags.

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x16yg5_tornado_extreme"]Video Tornado - tornado, storm, music, prodigy, lightning - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/4bmHVW9McxCHP8pnL&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/4bmHVW9McxCHP8pnL[/ame]


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2007 às 23:51)

Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos. Oportunamente espero fazer uso também deste recurso.




Administrador disse:


> Fizemos algumas modificações na forma de adicionar videos directamente nas mensagens, agora é tudo muito mais fácil. No caso do Dailymotion, só tens que copiar o link que aparece na caixa _Permalink_ para o teu post sem ser necessário o uso de tags.
> 
> Video Tornado - tornado, storm, music, prodigy, lightning - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jan 2008 às 23:17)

Olá
Alguém pode explicar-me porque é que, agora quando carrego vídeos do SAPO (aqui para o MeteoPT), *eles já não correm normalmente *? Parece ser algum problema técnico ...
Tinha vários vídeos sobre as cheias (que estão a afectar Moçambique) para carregar para o Fórum onde estou a fazer o acompanhamento da situação:

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/81zuKwn9UP9lPKFrYUOj"]http://videos.sapo.pt/81zuKwn9UP9lPKFrYUOj[/ame]

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/H2m6ZapBVLzZZOl6lSKD"]http://videos.sapo.pt/H2m6ZapBVLzZZOl6lSKD[/ame]

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/dnJzzkWzcubc0vNDeaQc"]http://videos.sapo.pt/dnJzzkWzcubc0vNDeaQc[/ame]

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/kqbsonMvTh0PMNy0Vvcv"]http://videos.sapo.pt/kqbsonMvTh0PMNy0Vvcv[/ame]

Fico agradecido se for possível resolver o assunto.


----------



## Minho (20 Jan 2008 às 23:41)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá
> Alguém pode explicar-me porque é que, agora quando carrego vídeos do SAPO (aqui para o MeteoPT), *eles já não correm normalmente *? Parece ser algum problema técnico ...
> Tinha vários vídeos sobre as cheias (que estão a afectar Moçambique) para carregar para o Fórum onde estou a fazer o acompanhamento da situação:
> 
> ...



Olá!

A SAPO alterou o código para se embeber os vídeos noutras páginas. Entretanto já rectificámos essa situação. Podes colocar os videos.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jan 2008 às 23:56)

Minho disse:


> Olá!
> 
> A SAPO alterou o código para se embeber os vídeos noutras páginas. Entretanto já rectificámos essa situação. Podes colocar os videos.



Fiz o teste e não resultou; entretanto coloquei links para os vários vídeos, embora não fosse essa a minha intenção inicial.


----------



## Minho (21 Jan 2008 às 10:48)

A mim funciona perfeitamente:


[SAPO]kqbsonMvTh0PMNy0Vvcv[/SAPO]



```
[ SAPO]kqbsonMvTh0PMNy0Vvcv[ /SAPO]
```


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jan 2008 às 11:40)

Obrigado; já resolvi o problema. Agora já sei colocar os vídeos.



Minho disse:


> A mim funciona perfeitamente:
> 
> 
> [SAPO]kqbsonMvTh0PMNy0Vvcv[/SAPO]
> ...


----------



## Thomar (25 Jan 2008 às 21:59)

Oi!

O problema que eu tenho agora é que não consigo colocar uma imagem no meu perfil, a imagem tem menos de 100Kb e dimensões de 140x111 pixeis, portanto dentro dos parâmetros do forum, no entanto quando faço o upload da imagem, e faço guardar (chego a ver o preview da imagem) dá-me sempre o seguinte erro: Upload of file failed.

Alguém pode-me ajudar?


----------



## Thomar (26 Jan 2008 às 11:19)

Thomar disse:


> Oi!
> 
> O problema que eu tenho agora é que não consigo colocar uma imagem no meu perfil, a imagem tem menos de 100Kb e dimensões de 140x111 pixeis, portanto dentro dos parâmetros do forum, no entanto quando faço o upload da imagem, e faço guardar (chego a ver o preview da imagem) dá-me sempre o seguinte erro: Upload of file failed.
> 
> Alguém pode-me ajudar?



Já tenho foto! Obrigado!


----------



## Thomar (30 Jan 2008 às 21:30)

Boa noite!

Srs. Admnistradores, desculpem-me a ignorância, mas andei a pesquisar aqui no fórum e não consegui encontrar a forma como se cria um tópico. 
Gostava de o fazer no futuro, mas não sei como.
Talvez seja muito simples, mas ainda não encontrei o modo de o fazer.
Alguém pode dar uma ajuda?


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2008 às 21:42)

Carregas num topico e depois aparece-te isto e voila  tá escondido mas tá lá.


----------



## Thomar (30 Jan 2008 às 22:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Carregas num topico e depois aparece-te isto e voila  tá escondido mas tá lá.



Ehehehe,  pois está! Bem me parecia que não era nada difícil... :assobio:

Obrigado, Mário!


----------



## Thomar (19 Fev 2008 às 22:23)

Boa Noite! 

Estou com problemas na inserção de um vídeo no fórum. 
O link que coloco no fórum quer seja do *dailymotion* ou do *youtube* não funcionam. 
No *dailymotion* aparecia o ecrã a branco, e no *youtube* só aparece o código. 

Alguem pode ajudar?


----------



## Minho (19 Fev 2008 às 23:36)

Para o Youtube só tens colocar o link, seleciona-lo e clicar no ícone YOUTUBE. Fica uma coisa deste género:

[ YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxOaWzlxl74[/YOUTUBE]

Quanto ao Daily motion deve haver de facto algum problema. Vamos analisar.... poderá ser algum problema do lado deles ou alguma coisa que alteraram e tornaram incompatível o modo de fazer o display dos videos...


----------



## Gerofil (29 Fev 2008 às 19:36)

Minho disse:


> Quanto ao Daily motion deve haver de facto algum problema. Vamos analisar.... poderá ser algum problema do lado deles ou alguma coisa que alteraram e tornaram incompatível o modo de fazer o display dos videos...



Um dia destes vou precisar de colocar algum vídeo do Dailymotion aqui no Fórum ...


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Abr 2008 às 02:33)

*Para os Administradores*






Olá

Quando acedo a este site aparece-me, muitas vezes a mensagem acima. O que significa? Foi só hoje que me sucedeu.

Obrigado


----------



## Vince (19 Abr 2008 às 08:24)

*Re: Para os Administradores*

Olá,

Isso acontece porque na página em questão alguém fez um "hotlink", ou seja, incluiu uma imagem (imagem de satélite ou uma carta) directamente da fonte em vez de a gravar e alojar num dos vários sites para colocar imagens. O que não se deve fazer.

Para além do hotlink, esse foi feito usando uma imagem de um site navegando de forma segura, usando o protocolo https:// em vez de http://, daí a mensagem que te dá do certifcado de segurança desconhecido usado nessa comunicação segura do site em questão, www.fnmoc.navy.mil

Não há problema nenhum, apenas se pede à pessoas que não façam hotlink de imagens, muito menos com https que aparece depois essa mensagem a quem veja.


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Abr 2008 às 09:24)

*Re: Para os Administradores*



Vince disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Isso acontece porque na página em questão alguém fez um "hotlink", ou seja, incluiu uma imagem (imagem de satélite ou uma carta) directamente da fonte em vez de a gravar e alojar num dos vários sites para colocar imagens. O que não se deve fazer.
> 
> ...



Olá Vince

Obrigado


----------



## *Dave* (3 Set 2008 às 18:56)

Eu queria saber se o problema é só meu... há já alguns dias que não consigo colocar nenhuma foto na minha galeria.... não sei o que se passa.

A mensagem que aparece é a seguinte: 





> Unable to move file [/tmp/phpiB7j4S] [/var/www/meteopt.com/public_html/galeria/uploads/1082/IMG_1737.jpg]



Agradeço alguma resposta ou algum tipo de solução 



STAY


----------



## Administrador (4 Set 2008 às 17:40)

Obrigado *Dave* pelo aviso, esse problema já foi solucionado.


----------



## *Dave* (4 Set 2008 às 17:45)

Obrigado! Já dá




Abraço


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Nov 2008 às 11:51)

Eu tenho uma dúvida, como é que eu posso colocar imagens no forúm?

Agradecia que me explicassem


----------



## HotSpot (6 Nov 2008 às 12:19)

JoãoPT disse:


> Eu tenho uma dúvida, como é que eu posso colocar imagens no forúm?
> 
> Agradecia que me explicassem



Podes ver aqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html

Se tiveres mais alguma dúvida, responde nesse tópico.


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Nov 2008 às 12:22)

Muito obrigado HotSpot


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2009 às 16:53)

Como já devem ter reparado, durante o dia de hoje o fórum tem tido problemas devido à afluência de visitas e apesar de alguns upgrades de emergência que temos feito ainda ocorrem por vezes. 

Com vista a menorizar estes contratempos algumas funcionalidades do fórum como as "Pesquisas" e "Mensagens de Hoje" podem ser temporariamente desactivadas quando ocorrerem sobrecargas.


----------



## raposo_744 (9 Jan 2009 às 22:28)

Vince disse:


> Como já devem ter reparado, durante o dia de hoje o fórum tem tido problemas devido à afluência de visitas e apesar de alguns upgrades de emergência que temos feito ainda ocorrem por vezes.
> 
> Com vista a menorizar estes contratempos, algumas funcionalidades do fórum como as "Pesquisas" e "Mensagens de Hoje" foram temporariamente desactivadas enquanto este volume de visitas persistir.



Ia para colocar um poste sobre isso.Ok,esclarecido!


----------



## Loureso (14 Abr 2009 às 17:17)

Sob o tópico “Por do sol”, tentei de manhã e também agora, responder ao último post mas sem sucesso. Surge apenas o fundo a cinza, sem preenchimento de caixas.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Abr 2009 às 17:42)

Olá Loureso!

Isso acontece devido ao facto de, naquele tópico, estarem fotografias com dimensões _Astronómicas_ ! Estando a caixa de texto centrada na página, esta é puxada para um _novo centro_, uma vez que as fotografias alteram as dimensões da página, tornando-a muito larga. Sendo assim, resta-te _andar para o lado_ !






Então, a caixa de texto aparecerá!


----------



## Loureso (15 Abr 2009 às 07:57)

Gilmet disse:


> Olá Loureso!
> 
> Isso acontece devido ao facto de, naquele tópico, estarem fotografias com dimensões _Astronómicas_ ! Estando a caixa de texto centrada na página, esta é puxada para um _novo centro_, uma vez que as fotografias alteram as dimensões da página, tornando-a muito larga. Sendo assim, resta-te _andar para o lado_ !
> 
> ...



Olá Gilmet 
Calculei que fosse por isso porque essa suspeita já vinha de trás duma situação similar, mas não tinha certezas. Obr_


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Abr 2009 às 05:30)

Sei que já é tarde, ou melhor é muito cedo! 
Talvez não seja o tópico indicado para isto (peço desculpa), porque o problema é meu e não do fórum!
Estive à procura em vários tópicos possíveis por uma informação sobre como colocar imagens no fórum mas até ao momento não encontrei. A esta hora, pois é… 
Podem ajudar-me? M/Obr_


----------



## Gilmet (19 Abr 2009 às 11:18)

joseoliveira disse:


> Sei que já é tarde, ou melhor é muito cedo!
> Talvez não seja o tópico indicado para isto (peço desculpa), porque o problema é meu e não do fórum!
> Estive à procura em vários tópicos possíveis por uma informação sobre como colocar imagens no fórum mas até ao momento não encontrei. A esta hora, pois é…
> Podem ajudar-me? M/Obr_



Olá joseoliveira!

Neste tópico tens toda a informação necessária para colocar imagens no fórum, atrevés do Imageshack, ou Photobucket! (O Photocucket requer registo, gratuito)

*Como inserir imagens no fórum*

Embora o Imageshack tenha mudado um pouco de aparência, penso que não é difícil associar os parâmetros de ensino, aqui no fórum, com os actuais existentes no site!


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Abr 2009 às 02:11)

Olá Gilmet 
Desde já obrigado pela dica sobre a inserção de imagens.
De acordo com indicações de Vince, optei pelo Photobucket porque pelo que me pareceu, o Imageshack apesar de não exigir registo, o seu funcionamento talvez esteja mais sujeito a anomalias (?). Bom, pelo menos por agora está decidido.
Obrigado aos dois.


----------



## JoãoDias (24 Mai 2009 às 02:21)

É impossível adicionar um avatar. Quando coloco o link externo da imagem aparece a indicação de "invalid URL" com a seguinte informação no topo do fórum: "Warning: curl_exec() has been disabled for security reasons in [path]/includes/class_vurl.php on line 732"


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Mai 2009 às 02:52)

João Dias disse:


> É impossível adicionar um avatar. Quando coloco o link externo da imagem aparece a indicação de "invalid URL" com a seguinte informação no topo do fórum: "Warning: curl_exec() has been disabled for security reasons in [path]/includes/class_vurl.php on line 732"



Olá João Dias 
Essa possível anomalia surgiu após a tentativa de preenchimento da opção 2 na edição de avatar?


----------



## Administrador (24 Mai 2009 às 05:14)

O problema já se encontra resolvido.


----------



## JoãoDias (24 Mai 2009 às 21:12)

Agradecido


----------



## Veterano (26 Mai 2009 às 22:13)

Agora sou eu que me queixo de, ao querer mudar de avatar, receber a mensagem "Invalid File", quando tento copiar uma foto.

  Já fiz isto no passado, será erro meu?


----------



## Administrador (27 Mai 2009 às 02:53)

Veterano disse:


> Já fiz isto no passado, será erro meu?



Não, era um problema na configuração do servidor. Já está resolvido.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Set 2009 às 18:37)

Boas,
Quando eu vou postar no tópico do seguimento do litoral centro, a caixa onde se escreve aparece bastante chegada para a direita, de modo a que para escrever tenho de chegar a imagem para aí. Este problema só acontece nesse tópico e apenas de vez em quando. Se mo pudessem resolver, se faz favor...


----------



## Lightning (14 Set 2009 às 20:43)

A maior parte das vezes isso acontece quando existem imagens demasiado grandes (de grande resolução) no tópico.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Set 2009 às 20:35)

Lightning disse:


> A maior parte das vezes isso acontece quando existem imagens demasiado grandes (de grande resolução) no tópico.



Mas não é o caso, pois quando eu acabo de postar vou ver e não há lá imagens...


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 23:33)

Porque é que sempre que tento ir ao perfil do mr. philip aparece-me um perfil de um "mr.philip!!!", com 1 mensagem apenas?


----------



## MSantos (26 Set 2009 às 01:28)

N_Fig disse:


> Porque é que sempre que tento ir ao perfil do mr. philip aparece-me um perfil de um "mr.philip!!!", com 1 mensagem apenas?



Também já tinha reparado neste facto e penso que só acontece no perfil do mr.philip


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Set 2009 às 10:16)

MSantos disse:


> Também já tinha reparado neste facto e penso que só acontece no perfil do mr.philip



Também já reparei nisso, e irrita-me bastante, mas passo a explicar:

Antes de me ter inscrito, há cerca de um ano, já em 2006 me tinha inscrito, com o nome Mr. Phillip!!, e nunca postei mensagens...
Entretanto, há um ano, criei a minha actual conta, mas não sei porque carga d´água ele assume que o Mr. Phillip!!! é o mesmo que o mr. phillip... 
Já tentei editar, fazer uma série de coisas, e nada...
Depois aparece a perplexidade de estar inscrito desde Set 2008 no avatar, e no meu perfil, desde 2006...
Enfim, um bug que gostava de ver resolvido...


----------



## Veterano (26 Set 2009 às 10:21)

mr. phillip disse:


> Também já reparei nisso, e irrita-me bastante, mas passo a explicar:
> 
> Antes de me ter inscrito, há cerca de um ano, já em 2006 me tinha inscrito, com o nome Mr. Phillip!!, e nunca postei mensagens...
> Entretanto, há um ano, criei a minha actual conta, mas não sei porque carga d´água ele assume que o Mr. Phillip!!! é o mesmo que o mr. phillip...
> ...



  Talvez pelo facto do sistema não distinguir as letras maiusculas das letras minusculas, porque fora essa diferença, todo o resto é idêntico. Já tinha dado conta de dois Phillips, não sabia é que era a mesma pessoa.


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2009 às 10:24)

Já está resolvido.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Set 2009 às 10:31)

Veterano disse:


> Talvez pelo facto do sistema não distinguir as letras maiusculas das letras minusculas, porque fora essa diferença, todo o resto é idêntico. Já tinha dado conta de dois Phillips, não sabia é que era a mesma pessoa.



São as minhas tendências esquizofrénicas...

Vince, está resolvido, obrigado!

De facto, uma administração tão atenta, e pronta na resolução dos problemas é de louvar!!


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Out 2009 às 01:54)

*Olá...*

O que é que se está a passar com o tópico "*Músicas, Videoclips, Bandas e Concertos*" que duplica os ítens colocados em cada post?


----------



## Administrador (6 Out 2009 às 02:23)

joseoliveira disse:


> *Olá...*
> 
> O que é que se está a passar com o tópico "*Músicas, Videoclips, Bandas e Concertos*" que duplica os ítens colocados em cada post?



Já está resolvido.


----------



## Thomar (3 Jan 2010 às 15:08)

Boas tardes! 

Desde ontem que em alguns dos tópicos não me aparecem as imagens que os outros membros tem postado, 
ex: Cheias e ondulação forte em Aljezur, Nuvem... diferente..., alguém tem o mesmo problema?
(costumo usar o firefox e não costumo ter problemas, também uso o safari)


----------



## Fil (3 Jan 2010 às 17:38)

Thomar disse:


> Boas tardes!
> 
> Desde ontem que em alguns dos tópicos não me aparecem as imagens que os outros membros tem postado,
> ex: Cheias e ondulação forte em Aljezur, Nuvem... diferente..., alguém tem o mesmo problema?
> (costumo usar o firefox e não costumo ter problemas, também uso o safari)



Eu consigo ver essas fotos perfeitamente.


----------



## Z13 (3 Jan 2010 às 18:05)

Thomar disse:


> Boas tardes!
> 
> Desde ontem que em alguns dos tópicos não me aparecem as imagens que os outros membros tem postado,
> ex: Cheias e ondulação forte em Aljezur, Nuvem... diferente..., alguém tem o mesmo problema?
> (costumo usar o firefox e não costumo ter problemas, também uso o safari)



Estou com o mesmo problema... aqui em casa uso o explorer... 

Será a falta de alguma actualização?


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2010 às 18:29)

Não é do fórum, já de manhã uma pessoa se tinha queixado, tem a ver com o Imageshack, que volta e meia tem problemas, mas acho que hoje por acaso a culpa não é bem deles. 

Um ou vários dos principais ISP's nacionais está com o DNS a falhar na resolução dos IP's do imageshack, volta e meia há este tipo de blackouts para uns quantos sites. É esperar que passe a crise.


----------



## Thomar (3 Jan 2010 às 18:34)

Vince disse:


> Não é do fórum, já de manhã uma pessoa se tinha queixado, tem a ver com o Imageshack, que volta e meia tem problemas, mas acho que hoje por acaso a culpa não é bem deles.
> 
> Um ou vários dos principais ISP's nacionais está com o DNS a falhar na resolução dos IP's do imageshack, volta e meia há este tipo de blackouts para uns quantos sites. É esperar que passe a crise.



Ok, obrigado pelo esclarecimento *Vince*! 

Visto que o problema não parece ser exclusivamente meu, só me resta aguardar


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2010 às 00:13)

Estou constantemente com algumas dificuldades em aceder ao fórum,
dá-me constantemente erros do género

*Unable to connect to SQL server!*

ou 

*Database error*

não sei se acontece apenas comigo.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jan 2010 às 03:00)

vinc7e disse:


> Estou constantemente com algumas dificuldades em aceder ao fórum,
> dá-me constantemente erros do género
> 
> *Unable to connect to SQL server!*
> ...



Não, não é só contigo! 

Precisamente por essa hora também tentava aceder ao fórum e por várias tentativas sem sucesso, no entanto coincidiu com uma branca, pelo menos na rede móvel e por vários minutos apenas tinha disponível o nível de recepção de sinal mínimo e claro, com muita lentidão, mas isto ocasionalmente também sucede mesmo que o sinal esteja forte. 
Felizmente ainda se consideram poucas essas vezes.


----------



## Vince (10 Jan 2010 às 12:01)

O fórum nestas horas tem estado muito sobrecarregado. Para o manter a funcionar foi feito um upgrade e desactivadas algumas funcionalidades como pesquisas, novas mensagens e a duração das sessões autenticadas que são agora apenas de 5 minutos excepcionalmente. Quando acalmar a carga, as funcionalidades serão restabelecidas.


----------



## Jota 21 (24 Fev 2010 às 16:26)

Boa tarde, 
 Gostaria de saber o motivo porque foi fechado o tópico Futebol 2009/2010 e já agora saber o que acontece ás mensagens removidas. São simplesmente apagadas ou movidas para qualquer outro lado? 
 Obrigado.


----------



## JoãoDias (24 Fev 2010 às 18:23)




----------



## vitamos (24 Fev 2010 às 18:38)

Censura?


Nem isso teria sido se imediatamente se tivesse apagado o tópico assim que começou a descambar! Inadmissível que num fórum de meteorologia se tenha de suportar em tópico paralelo, absoluto lixo, insultos dos mais diversos animais, insultos à família das pessoas, asneiras...

O tópico está encerrado e muitíssimo bem encerrado!


----------



## actioman (24 Fev 2010 às 18:57)

vitamos disse:


> Censura?
> 
> 
> Nem isso teria sido se imediatamente se tivesse apagado o tópico assim que começou a descambar! Inadmissível que num fórum de meteorologia se tenha de suportar em tópico paralelo, absoluto lixo, insultos dos mais diversos animais, insultos à família das pessoas, asneiras...
> ...



Foi local onde nunca devo ter entrado, que me recorde, só por engano lá iria. E sempre achei que esse tipo de temas paralelos não fazem bem, em nada, à família "MeteoPTiana". Infelizmente o desporto futebolístico está como está porque muitas pessoas vão ao futebol para fazerem o mesmo que supostamente haveria nesse tópico . Ou seja em tudo diametralmente oposto ao que a palavra desportivismo quer dizer.
Felizmente nunca me interessei por tal área, gosto de atletismo, ciclismo, desportos de inverno, alguns aquáticos e chega. Por isso cá em casa nesse aspecto reina a paz e a tranquilidade. E se dá o clube futebol _xpto_ contra o futebol clube _ptz_ é mudar de canal e continuar feliz! 

E viva a meteorologia!


----------



## HotSpot (24 Fev 2010 às 19:56)

O "João Dias", membro regular do fórum foi hoje, extremamente ofensivo com outros membros e com os administradores e moderadores.

Foi avisado, 3 vezes pelo menos por mim até que chega a um ponto e o inevitável tem que acontecer.

Claro que um puto fica chateado quando isto acontece, e cria um novo utilizador para como ele diz hackear o meteopt.com

Acho que não há mais nada a dizer, o que aconteceu fala por si e com 4 anos de meteopt o primeiro utilizador regular é banido do fórum.

É triste mas a vida continua.


----------



## actioman (24 Fev 2010 às 20:00)

HotSpot disse:


> O "João Dias", membro regular do fórum foi hoje, extremamente ofensivo com outros membros e com os administradores e moderadores.
> 
> Foi avisado, 3 vezes pelo menos por mim até que chega a um ponto e o inevitável tem que acontecer.
> 
> ...



Só cá está quem faz falta! 

E para tudo há uma primeira vez. Eu também fico triste e boquiaberto com o sucedido,mas perante os factos não havia outra solução!

Acima de tudo o nível e o bom ambiente desta casa!


----------



## Jota 21 (24 Fev 2010 às 23:46)

Quando perguntei não fazia (nem faço) a minima ideia do que por lá se passou. Das vezes que li e participei pareceu-me não haver grandes problemas mas já lá não ia há bastante tempo. Agora não vale é a pena "mandar abaixo" o Futebol. Não é esse desporto o culpado da falta de educação de alguns...


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Fev 2010 às 07:47)

Já fora do ponto quente da discussão, limitei-me a apenas ler algumas opiniões acerca do sucedido, porque é fácil concluir como todas as discussões que envolvem o futebol que tenho presenciado, não só por aqui, não raro se traduzem em animosidades muito pouco próprias de cidadãos que se definem como civilizados, nem sequer têm a plena consciência do que isso é na realidade.  

É por estas e por outras situações que digo com toda a convicção que detesto futebol e ao que chamo de novelas futebolísticas compostas de pessoas que tantas vezes descem a tão baixo nível quando o discutem.
Ora como é óbvio, isto não passa de uma opinião muito pessoal e que respeito muito quem não discute futebol mas conversa sobre futebol, mesmo que não goste da modalidade.

Enfim, é um tópico que me passa completamente ao lado…


----------



## MSantos (25 Fev 2010 às 18:57)

Parece que pelo justo pagou o pecador e isso não me parece correcto, porque a grande maioria dos membros das mais diversas cores clubísticas trocaram opiniões sem qualquer tipo de problema e não me parece justo que por um membro se encerre um tópico que outros gostavam (como eu). 
Desde que estou registado no MeteoPT e já lá vão mais de 2 anos nunca houve grandes problemas com o tópico de futebol, depois apareceu um membro que "destruiu" o tópico.

Se existe um forum denominado *off-topic* qual é o problema de haver um tópico de futebol?? Se existe uma(s) "ovelha(s) negra(s)" bane-se as "ovelha(s) negra(S)" não se encerra o tópico, é esta a minha opinião...

Senão cada vez que aparecer aqui um "Palerma" encerra-se um tópico?? Na minha opinião isso não faz sentido...

Cumprimentos...


----------



## Vince (25 Fev 2010 às 19:02)

MSantos, ainda ontem falamos disso e o tópico será reaberto, precisamente porque não se pode prejudicar todos por causa de umas raras personagens.
Foi apenas falta de lembrança reabri-lo com esta confusão toda da depressão.


----------



## vinc7e (25 Fev 2010 às 19:59)

Lendo os últimos comentários deste tópico ate parece que foi o 
João Dias que incendiou o tópico do futebol.. 

Mas realmente usando linguagem futebolística fica mais fácil arranjar um Bode Expiatório para resolver os problemas.


----------



## Vince (25 Fev 2010 às 20:02)

vinc7e disse:


> Lendo os últimos comentários deste tópico ate parece que foi o
> João Dias que incendiou o tópico do futebol..
> 
> Mas realmente usando linguagem futebolística fica mais fácil arranjar um Bode Expiatório para resolver os problemas.



A suspensão não teve a ver com o tópico do futebol que estava fechado há bastante tempo. O que se passou no tópico era assunto resolvido e enterrado. Quem esteve no fórum ontem à noite bem sabe o lamentável espectáculo que aconteceu por aqui e se prolongou até de madrugada numa maratona infantil de mais de 6 horas. É assunto dos moderadores, não fale sem saber.


----------



## vinc7e (25 Fev 2010 às 20:13)

Eu estava a falar do tópico do futebol que há muito estava a descambar sem a moderação fazer nada...


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2010 às 20:47)

vinc7e disse:


> Eu estava a falar do tópico do futebol que há muito estava a descambar sem a moderação fazer nada...



Mas isso não é assim tão linear.

É extremamente complicado moderar um off-topic, (por ser off-topic dá à partida aos membros do fórum um à vontade maior para expor os seus pontos de vista), quando o assunto é futebol. 

Ainda há pouco tempo foram apagados mais de 30 posts que haviam sido escritos em menos de 2 horas.

Porque facilmente há exaltações e nas discussões vão-se buscar lápis azuis e apitos dourados, que até nem têm nada a ver com o assunto.
E se os moderadores apagam esses posts, vêm logo as boquinhas da censura e a mania da perseguição.

É claro que isto não aconteceria se houvesse uma discussão saudável, ou pelo menos o mínimo de respeito pelas opiniões uns dos outros.

E para confusões já bastam as que surgem nos tópicos referentes à meteorologia.


----------



## meteo (25 Fev 2010 às 23:01)

Jota 21 disse:


> Quando perguntei não fazia (nem faço) a minima ideia do que por lá se passou. Das vezes que li e participei pareceu-me não haver grandes problemas mas já lá não ia há bastante tempo. *Agora não vale é a pena "mandar abaixo" o Futebol. Não é esse desporto o culpado da falta de educação de alguns..*.



Exactamente.


----------



## Z13 (25 Fev 2010 às 23:22)

Jota 21 disse:


> Quando perguntei não fazia (nem faço) a minima ideia do que por lá se passou. Das vezes que li e participei pareceu-me não haver grandes problemas mas já lá não ia há bastante tempo. Agora não vale é a pena "mandar abaixo" o Futebol. Não é esse desporto o culpado da falta de educação de alguns...



Estou a ser surpreendido pelo assunto, pois toda esta discussão me passou ao lado...

Mas penso eu que existem 3 assuntos que sempre foram e hão-de ser demasiado melindrosos: o futebol, a política e assuntos religiosos...

Já vi muita gente séria e honrada desavinda por causa destes assuntos.... já via parentes desavindos devido a estes assuntos, amigos desavindos, etc.

Creio que o meu único comentário nesse post de futebol foi apenas para criticar a sua existência, numa casa que quer valorizar a ciência, a natureza, a fotografia, as viagens, e tudo o que gostamos de partilhar...

Por mim... fechava-se mesmo!


----------



## MSantos (25 Fev 2010 às 23:57)

Z13 disse:


> Estou a ser surpreendido pelo assunto, pois toda esta discussão me passou ao lado...
> 
> Mas penso eu que existem 3 assuntos que sempre foram e hão-de ser demasiado melindrosos: o futebol, a política e assuntos religiosos...
> 
> ...



Por essa ordem de ideias deviam ser encerrados todos os tópicos de off-topic *Z13*, por isso a partir do momento que existe um forum de off-topic penso que deve haver aqui no MeteoPT,(e há) liberdade para se abordar os mais variados temas que nada têm a ver com a meteorologia

Desde que que a partilha de ideias e o debate das mesmas seja feita com respeito quer pela pessoa, quer sobre a a opinião por ela proferida, penso que não é motivo para se encerrar tópicos. Se surgirem problamas resolvem-se junto das pessoas que os criaram e não sobre a comunidade em geral, privando-a do seu espaço de discução.


----------



## actioman (25 Fev 2010 às 23:58)

Z13 disse:


> Estou a ser surpreendido pelo assunto, pois toda esta discussão me passou ao lado...
> 
> Mas penso eu que existem 3 assuntos que sempre foram e hão-de ser demasiado melindrosos: o futebol, a política e assuntos religiosos...
> 
> ...



Também acho que não deveria haver espaço para esse tipo de temas num fórum de meteorologia! Mais tarde ou mais cedo lá virão as desavenças e as desconfianças.


----------



## iceworld (26 Fev 2010 às 00:33)

Não posso deixar de defender a posição do Msantos.
Tem que continuar a existir a liberdade para se opinar sobre os mais diversos assuntos fora do âmbito da meteorologia.
Ou então passemos apenas e só a um fórum especializado sobre a meteorologia.

O problema é a falta de senso comum para debater os assuntos.
Curiosamente dei comigo esta semana a pensar que cada vez participo menos apesar de visitar o espaço com a mesma frequência.
O facto é que o espectacular crescimento da comunidade traz consigo todos os problemas adjacentes. Tal como uma grande cidade que tem os seus próprios problemas.
Infelizmente é cada vez mais frequente sentir crispação entre foristas nos mais variados tópicos.

Eu no caso especifico do futebol, só por uma vez troquei de opinião com um forista sobre um determinado assunto, após a sua resposta, nunca mais comentei nenhuma opinião dele.

Continuem com o bom trabalho


----------



## Jota 21 (26 Fev 2010 às 10:14)

iceworld disse:


> Não posso deixar de defender a posição do Msantos.
> Tem que continuar a existir a liberdade para se opinar sobre os mais diversos assuntos fora do âmbito da meteorologia.
> Ou então passemos apenas e só a um fórum especializado sobre a meteorologia.
> 
> ...



 100% de acordo

 Também me parece que haja por aqui problemas de crescimento. Mas também não sei o que se possa fazer. 

 Este Fórum está a ser consultado por centenas de pessoas, e são aqui colocados centenas de "posts" sobre os mais variados temas, a qualquer hora do dia ou da noite. Não sei como os moderadores conseguem estar constantemente a monitorizar tudo o que entra (acho impossível), a não ser que vivam só para isto, o que não deve ser o caso.
 Estou como Iceworld: todos os dias, muitas vezes por dia, ando por aqui, mas participo muito pouco. Em dois anos e 5 meses ainda não atingi os 200 posts. Há quem se registe e ao fim de um mês já tenha atingido esse número. E não participo, umas vezes porque me sinto com poucos conhecimentos de meteorologia e não quero estar a dizer "barbaridades", outras porque não tenho feitio para alinhar em duelos verbais. Já uma vez me deixei ir "na onda" e acabei por ver "posts" meus e de outro membro apagados. Foi há poucos dias e concordo com a sua remoção. Foi um momento menos bom, que acontece a todos.

 Em relação ao tópico Futebol, não vejo qual o problema de ele existir aqui, ou então acaba-se com a secção Off-Topic... Por exemplo no tópico "Musicas, Videoclips..." também não gosto de ver um único utilizador a "colar" num post 10 ou 15 videoclips de enfiada. Mas não acho que esse tópico deva desaparecer. O Futebol é só mais um assunto que algumas pessoas gostam de discutir e que se for feito com um mínimo de educação não vejo problema. 
 Vi que o tópico foi reaberto. Agora cabe aos participantes mantê-lo num nível elevado

 Apesar de alguns problemas (que são inevitáveis) este continua a ser um óptimo local para se frequentar e há que dar os maiores aplausos a quem o mantém vivo


----------



## vitamos (26 Fev 2010 às 10:49)

Jota 21 disse:


> Este Fórum está a ser consultado por centenas de pessoas, e são aqui colocados centenas de "posts" sobre os mais variados temas, a qualquer hora do dia ou da noite. Não sei como os moderadores conseguem estar constantemente a monitorizar tudo o que entra (acho impossível), a não ser que vivam só para isto, o que não deve ser o caso.



Por isso existem vários elementos na equipa Jota 21  Para tentar que seja pelo menos próximo das 24h por dia. Claro que ninguém vive só para isto. Somos todos pessoas com a nossa vida pessoal e profissional. Muitas vezes descuramos até um pouco a vida pessoal e profissional em prol do fórum (aqui não falo só por mim, mas (e sobretudo) pelos meus dedicados colegas da equipa MeteoPT). Estas situações chatas são normais... Algumas pessoas parece que gostam de nos dificultar a vida 

Mas tudo isto faz parte do dia a dia de um fórum que pela sua importância e considerável dimensão, sofre obviamente dos problemas inerentes a esse crescimento. É bom sinal


----------



## Z13 (26 Fev 2010 às 11:51)

MSantos disse:


> Por essa ordem de ideias deviam ser encerrados todos os tópicos de off-topic *Z13*, por isso a partir do momento que existe um forum de off-topic penso que deve haver aqui no MeteoPT,(e há) liberdade para se abordar os mais variados temas que nada têm a ver com a meteorologia
> 
> Desde que que a partilha de ideias e o debate das mesmas seja feita com respeito quer pela pessoa, quer sobre a a opinião por ela proferida, penso que não é motivo para se encerrar tópicos. Se surgirem problamas resolvem-se junto das pessoas que os criaram e não sobre a comunidade em geral, privando-a do seu espaço de discução.



Eu entendo perfeitamente a tua posição, embora reafirme que no espaço _off-topic_ só existe um tópico que gera demasiada confusão... e qual é?

O futebol....

E mais tarde ou mais cedo vai gerar nova confusão porque é inevitável!!! Se no café onde eu tomo diariamente o pequeno almoço existem discussões periódicas à volta do futebol e somos todos vizinhos, então aqui no fórum, escondidos pelos nick's e pela cortina do monitor, o respeito mais depressa desaparece...

Agora, aceito que só visita esses tópicos quem quer!


----------



## David sf (26 Fev 2010 às 12:56)

Z13 disse:


> Eu entendo perfeitamente a tua posição, embora reafirme que no espaço _off-topic_ só existe um tópico que gera demasiada confusão... e qual é?
> 
> O futebol....
> 
> ...



O tópico de futebol é, como é óbvio, lógico e esperado, um dos mais quentes. É um assunto que suscita discussões, ao contrário de temas como "o aeroporto virar pista de dança", "os anos 80" ou "comboios". Não é à toa que o tópico de futebol desta época, aberto há 7 meses é o mais concorrido da secção off-topic, só atrás das "músicas e videoclips". Presumo que num fórum o que se quer é participação, discussão e civismo. Tomando como o óbvio que neste caso existem os dois primeiros, o problema é o civismo. 

Respondendo a outro comentário da há umas horas, fui eu, que no dia da "vergonha" incendiei esse tópico. Muitas vezes já incendiei o tópico de seguimento de modelos, e por vezes até se geram discussões acaloradas, mas civilizadas. 
Numa noite que não tinha muito que fazer, e depois de ter ouvido discussões na televisão sobre o tema, achei estupidas as posições tomadas por certas pessoas e instituições. Poderia ter ido para um fórum de benfiquistas, onde estou inscrito, mas receberia só concordâncias, não valia a pena. A um fórum do Porto, era imediatamente banido. Um fórum de futebol, é mal frequentado, e a discussão acabaria sempre por terminar com insultos. Vim para aqui, pensando, e ainda penso, que era um fórum frequentado por pessoas civilizadas.
E até começou bem, o primeiro post do João Dias, que ainda lá está, ele pôs algums questões, umas interessantes, outras parvas, a que eu resolvi responder uma por uma. Foi algo que demorou cerca de meia hora. Quando postei a resposta, fui dar com cerca de 30 posts novos, resultantes da discussão do João Dias com outro membro, não me lembro qual. Entre esses posts haviam focinhos de porco, insultos, entre outros. Claro que o tópico foi imediatamente fechado, não por estar incendiado ou por haver discussão, mas devido aos insultos, às difamações a membros e a terceiros e às cabeças de porco.
No segundo encerramento, e apesar de também ter estado na discussão, ausentei-me um bocado e quando voltei estava já encerrado, não me apercebi do que se passou.

Não vejo mal nenhum em que se possa discutir, com civismo, qualquer assunto, se quiserem abram tópicos também de política (já há um, que foi eufemisticamente chamado "o estado do país") ou de religião. Considero que pessoas civilizadas discutem tudo, falam alto, mas continuam a respeitar-se, e caso o sejam mantêm-se amigos como sempre foram, e um minuto depois já estão em amena cavaqueira sobre outros assuntos.

A secção de off-topic num fórum é importante, até porque permit "limpar" as restantes secções de assuntos que lá são colocados e nada têm a ver com o resto. O futebol viria sempre à baila, basta ver o seguimento de modelos ontem à noite. E como foi dito, só cá vem quem quer.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Fev 2010 às 03:01)

Apesar de se considerar desde há muito uma grande utopia, parece mais fácil conseguir-se uma solução positiva em futuras conversações de paz no médio oriente do que saudáveis abordagens ao ambiente futebolístico!


----------



## Knyght (4 Mar 2010 às 10:16)

Desapareceu os posts de ontem a noite no seguimento de modelos e previsões, é problema do fórum ou foi outra situação?


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2010 às 12:32)

O calendário do fórum ?


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mar 2010 às 18:16)

Podes encontrá-lo aqui, *Mário*.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2010 às 19:51)

Gilmet disse:


> Podes encontrá-lo aqui, *Mário*.



_Muchas gracias _


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Mai 2010 às 09:15)

Olá...

Tenho notado desde há alguns dias (até agora só reparado no tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico) que sempre que um post (o mais recente) é colocado seguido do anterior, demora um pouco a integrar a actualização do referido Seguimento!

Não que ache aqui um grande problema porque momentos depois o recente post surge como executado, mas trata-se de um pormenor que não recordo ter notado antes.


----------



## Hazores (8 Mai 2010 às 17:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> O calendário do fórum ?



eu já há dias que andava também à procura disto


----------



## Hazores (30 Mai 2010 às 22:25)

como é que se coloca o nosso aniversário no calendário, é que já andei a mexer para aqui mas não consigo colocar


----------



## Vince (30 Mai 2010 às 22:42)

Hazores disse:


> como é que se coloca o nosso aniversário no calendário, é que já andei a mexer para aqui mas não consigo colocar



No teu perfil
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/profile.php?do=editprofile


----------



## Hazores (31 Mai 2010 às 00:31)

obrigado, tinha escolhido uma outra opção por isso não poderia aparecer...


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Ago 2010 às 00:49)

*Smartphones: Versão Mobile vs. Versão Normal*

Boa noite. Para quem visualiza o MeteoPT num telemóvel sabe que este tem activada a função Mobile, com o intuito de , reduzir o tráfego consumido pelos aparelhos móveis.

A questão é que não há a possibilidade de se fazer a transição entre a versão mobile e a versão normal (que permite a visualização de videos, imagens, aceder a links e responder com caixa de texto padrão), nem vice versa. Exemplo prático:

Quem disponha de um telemóvel Android ou Symbian ou IO's não irá ver o fórum na versão padrão, mas sim a versão mobile. Isto não se aplica apenas ao browser Opera Mini, conhecido pela função de poupança de tráfego, mas também aos browsers padrão do Android, do Symbian e do IO's. 

Ora cada vez mais os smartphones estão a vingar e hoje em dia já existem planos de dados móveis mais acessíveis para se aceder a conteúdos mais "pesados", será de prever que os sites possam dar a escolher ao visitante qual a melhor forma de visualizar a sua página. No MeteoPT isso não acontece, dado que apenas se visualiza o fórum no modo mobile.

Então, queria perguntar se não há a possibilidade de haver um link na versão mobile para aceder à versão normal do Fórum, e vice versa? Isto para tornar a experiência de navegação no fórum mais agradável a quem nos visita?

Obrigado pela atenção.
Pedro Afonso


----------



## Administrador (17 Ago 2010 às 16:47)

*Re: Smartphones: Versão Mobile vs. Versão Normal*



PedroAfonso disse:


> Boa noite. Para quem visualiza o MeteoPT num telemóvel sabe que este tem activada a função Mobile, com o intuito de , reduzir o tráfego consumido pelos aparelhos móveis.
> 
> A questão é que não há a possibilidade de se fazer a transição entre a versão mobile e a versão normal (que permite a visualização de videos, imagens, aceder a links e responder com caixa de texto padrão), nem vice versa. Exemplo prático:
> 
> ...



Olá Pedro,

Tens toda a razão, infelizmente por agora não é possível fazer a troca entre a versão Mobile e a normal através de um link na página. O que fiz foi forçar a versão Mobile apenas para telemóveis normais pois penso que para os smartphones já não se justifica. Eu não tenho um smartphone para testar, talvez tu possas dizer se estão a carregar a versão normal como pretendido.


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Ago 2010 às 17:15)

*Re: Smartphones: Versão Mobile vs. Versão Normal*



Administrador disse:


> Olá Pedro,
> 
> Tens toda a razão, infelizmente por agora não é possível fazer a troca entre a versão Mobile e a normal através de um link na página. O que fiz foi forçar a versão Mobile apenas para telemóveis normais pois penso que para os smartphones já não se justifica. Eu não tenho um smartphone para testar, talvez tu possas dizer se estão a carregar a versão normal como pretendido.



Obrigado pelo feedback. Parece que agora está nos conformes: Através do browser nativo do Symbian/Android já se acede ao fórum nas mesmas condições que num PC. 

Por outro lado, também já se acede à versão normal do Meteo PT através do Opera mini, o que é sem dúvida muito bom pois alia a qualidade da visualização normal do fórum, ao baixo tráfego que este browser possui como característica.

Em suma, está perfeito assim. Obrigado.


----------



## adiabático (30 Out 2010 às 10:24)

Não deve ser um problema, mas uma questão técnica: não posso mudar o título de um tópico?

No seguimento tropical os sistemas mudam de classificação (por exemplo, de tempestade tropical para furacão) e tenho reparado que os títulos dos tópicos são mudados, e bem, para reflectir essa evolução.

É algo que só os moderadores podem fazer, ou sou eu que não consigo descobrir como?

Já agora, uma sugestão.

Há um critério de forma claro para os títulos destes tópicos, mas quanto à classificação que fica quando o tópico "morre" (isto é, normalmente, após a dissipação do sistema e este deixar de ser discutido) não deveria figurar a classificação máxima do sistema no título?

O exemplo prático é o furacão Otto, que efectivamente se tornou, posteriormente, um ciclone pós-tropical, mas fará sentido que essa seja a classificação que perdurará no fórum? Não poderia ser algo como "Furacão OTTO (Atlântico 2010 #AL17) / Pós-tropical OTTO"?

Ou seja, o tópico fica classificado pelo maior grau atingido pelo ciclone, o que me parece coerente e útil (já imaginaram fazer uma busca e encontrar o "Depressão remanescente Katrina, Atlântico 2005 #etc...) e simultaneamente fica registado o último estado do sistema no respeitante à discussão no meteopt.com.


----------



## Vince (3 Nov 2010 às 11:06)

Só podes mudar o titulo do tópico se este apenas tiver a tua primeira mensagem, depois de escritas outras mensagens no mesmo, terá que ser um moderador.

Relativamente aos títulos dos tópicos do seguimento tropical do Atlântico, de facto a regra é manter como titulo a mais alta classificação do ciclone para ficar assim arquivado. O OTTO foi uma excepção porque estava nas nossas águas e nesses dias havia muitas visitas não regulares de pessoas suponho que dos Açores e Madeira a quererem saber da evolução do sistema, e para não gerar equívocos ou alarmismos decidiu-se não manter Furacão no titulo, mudando-se no final de tudo acabado seguindo a filosofia habitual, mas ficou por fazer por esquecimento.


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2011 às 20:41)

Venho só deixar aqui o meu descontentamento pelo facto de o futebol ter sido banido do MeteoPT, mas compreendo a moderação pois é muito difícil manter tudo direito nesta "casa", ainda mais quando os membros não ajudam.

Eu nunca insultei nem provoquei ninguém no MeteoPT, por isso na minha opinião acho que seria mais justo banir os ou penalizar os membros que causaram distúrbios do que encerrar o tópico, onde a maioria dos participantes se respeitava...

Pelos vistos no MeteoPT reina a velha máxima, "Paga o justo pelo o pecador"


----------



## HotSpot (20 Jan 2011 às 22:22)

MSantos disse:


> ...acho que seria mais justo banir os ou penalizar os membros que causaram distúrbios...



Compreendo tudo o que escreves e respeito. Mas essa tua citação é mesmo a razão pela qual encerramos o tópico.

1º Não queremos banir ninguém
2º Não queremos castigar ninguém
3º e mais importante...não queremos perder tempo a pensar nos pontos 1 e 2.

Imagina que és moderador do meteopt.com e chegas à conclusão que perdes 80% do tempo de moderação num tópico que não tem nada a ver com o tema do fórum...só cria confusão e mau estar entre os membros...a maioria dos membros são banidos por causa do mau comportamento nesse tópico (e já se perderam alguns membros que eram quase um exemplo quando postavam sobre meteo)..o que fazes? pois...

Existem n espaços na Internet para falar sobre futebol...sobre meteo são muito poucos..vamos preservar o que muito trabalho deu para construir.

*Assunto Encerrado*


----------



## actioman (21 Jan 2011 às 23:18)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2011*

Mais alguém esta a ter problemas de acesso ao fórum?  Aqui a cada duas por três dá erro de SQL e não abre a página do fórum.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jan 2011 às 23:22)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2011*



actioman disse:


> Mais alguém esta a ter problemas de acesso ao fórum?  Aqui a cada duas por três dá erro de SQL e não abre a página do fórum.


 O último blackout em 2006 (corrijam-me se estiver errado) foi por causa da base de dados ir ao ar. E eu também estou a ter erros sim.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jan 2011 às 23:59)

Comigo surge esta mensagem:

*Error 503 Service Unavailable
Service Unavailable

Guru Meditation:
XID: 596704673

---------------------------------------------------------

Varnish cache server*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (22 Jan 2011 às 00:03)

Gerofil disse:


> Comigo surge esta mensagem:
> 
> *Error 503 Service Unavailable
> Service Unavailable
> ...



a mesma coisa aqui


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2011 às 00:38)

Também já me apareceu essa mensagem à pouco...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Jan 2011 às 01:16)

Confirmo a mesma situação com a mensagem associada!!


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2011 às 16:35)

No meu caso tem sido complicado escrever no forum. Um tempo interminável para actualizar...


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jan 2011 às 19:39)

Não me tem acontecido nada, a mim anda tudo nos trinques, mal inicio o Mozilla, o fórum abre logo ali no segundo...


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jan 2011 às 22:14)

Nem a mim, por aqui tudo bem para entrar no fórum e para escrever.


----------



## Lousano (27 Jan 2011 às 10:03)

Quando se muda a visualização de tópico, umas vezes aparece como esteja logado, outras não.


----------



## Vince (27 Jan 2011 às 10:16)

Há um problema de facto, estamos a tentar perceber o que se passa, parece um problema de cache do servidor (não as vossas) em que as últimas actualizações não aparecem logo gerando alguma confusão.

Dá-me ideia que afecta mais o Firefox que o IE.


----------



## Lousano (27 Jan 2011 às 10:26)

Tenho o IE8 e Chrome e o problema é semelhante nos dois.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Jan 2011 às 10:56)

Bom dia ... este problema não sei se é vosso ou se é da minha ligação á Internet que anda deficiente há uns tempos ...

Mas demorei 15 minutos a conseguir fazer Login de entrada, porque introduzia os meus dados ... aparecia "Bem vindo Aurélio .... " e depois pumba, voltava ao local de inicio ...

Resolvi postar porque uns 5 minutos depois de fazer a tentativa é que isto resolver arrancar ...
Mas também pode ser problema meu porque não descobri ainda porquê a minha net está mais lenta do que o habitual e as paginas demoram muito tempo a fazer load e por isso presumo que tivesse sido a causa !!


----------



## Lousano (27 Jan 2011 às 11:00)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia ... este problema não sei se é vosso ou se é da minha ligação á Internet que anda deficiente há uns tempos ...
> 
> Mas demorei 15 minutos a conseguir fazer Login de entrada, porque introduzia os meus dados ... aparecia "Bem vindo Aurélio .... " e depois pumba, voltava ao local de inicio ...
> 
> ...



É esse problema que acontece.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Jan 2011 às 11:22)

Ok ... o problema parece ser na vossa cache presumo ... então é assim ...

Na página inicial aparece como eu não estando ligado, logo presumindo que não estou tento fazer login N vezes, e aparece mensagem "Bem vindo Aurélio  .." mas manda-me sempre para a página anterior sem fazer a entrada ...
Contudo quando vim aqui já aparece o meu login e depois se saltar para pagina inicial nada ...
Contudo se tentar responder em algum tópico mesmo sem aparecer o Login consigo responder ...

Resumindo: Apesar de me dizer que não estou ligado estou ligado afinal ....

Agora entrei por causa das cookies, e da cache cujos dados estavam salvos... senão andava outra vez batendo com a cabeça.....

Por isso o problema parece estar mesmo na vossa cache apesar da minha ligação estar marada há uns dias para cá e já estou usando as ultimas actualizações de hardware/drivers e software que a Vodafone disponibliza para a minha Vodafone Mobile Connect !!


----------



## Veterano (27 Jan 2011 às 11:26)

Não consigo aceder às últimas mensagens dos tópicos!


----------



## vinc7e (27 Jan 2011 às 11:29)

Veterano disse:


> Não consigo aceder às últimas mensagens dos tópicos!



Também me acontece isso,
mas *ctrl + f5* resolve o problema


----------



## Aurélio (27 Jan 2011 às 11:31)

Veterano disse:


> Não consigo aceder às últimas mensagens dos tópicos!



Faz F5 muitas vezes ..... eles estão com um problema que presumo ser de cache, e eu por acaso estou com o mesmo problema mas é com todas as paginas   da Internet tem que ser tudo com base no F5 !!

Tenho que ir dar na cabeça da Vodafone ( novamenteeeee !!)
Daqui a pouco tenho o livro das reclamações cheio .....


----------



## vitamos (27 Jan 2011 às 11:37)

vinc7e disse:


> Também me acontece isso,
> mas *ctrl + f5* resolve o problema



Até o problema estar resolvido é a melhor solução. A administração está a tentar resolver a situação, até lá pedimos desculpa e a vossa compreensão pelos incómodos que se verificam.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jan 2011 às 12:57)

Em principio o problema está resolvido.

Se continuar a acontecer o mesmo, limpem o cache do vosso browser.

No Firefox CTRL+SHIFT+DEL, seleccionem só "cache".
IE, Vão às opções, eliminar histórico e seleccionem apenas "Ficheiros Temporários da Internet".


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Jan 2011 às 16:21)

Estou a ter muitos problemas...ao postar coisas,ao editar a minha assinatura,ao entrar....por isso vai ser normal eu não estar online no forúm durante algum tempo...não tenho tempo para avarias constantes....espero que isto volte ao normal!


----------



## Lousano (27 Jan 2011 às 16:24)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Estou a ter muitos problemas...ao postar coisas,ao editar a minha assinatura,ao entrar....por isso vai ser normal eu não estar online no forúm durante algum tempo...não tenho tempo para avarias constantes....espero que isto volte ao normal!



Desde que o Hotspot postou que não tenho tido problemas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jan 2011 às 19:08)

Tenho IE8 entrei no seguimento sul só tinha o post desta manhã do Daniel, a página não segue para baixo, volta sempre ao início da página, fiz um post quando postei apareceu o resto das mensagens. Nos outros seguimentos, as mensagens que consigo ver só são até às 11h30m.


----------



## João Soares (27 Jan 2011 às 19:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> (...)entrei no seguimento sul só tinha o post desta manhã do Daniel, a página não segue para baixo, volta sempre ao início da página.(...):



Aconteceu-me isso de manhã, mas desisti de postar.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jan 2011 às 19:40)

Já tentaram fazer o que está no post #189?


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Jan 2011 às 21:37)

Por agora finalmente já não relato nenhum problema,vou aproveitar!


----------



## Geiras (27 Jan 2011 às 22:18)

HotSpot disse:


> Em principio o problema está resolvido.
> 
> Se continuar a acontecer o mesmo, limpem o cache do vosso browser.
> 
> ...



Muito bom mesmo!

Seja no fórum seja em outro sítio qualquer, quando me dá problemas uso um programa que não vou citar simplesmente porque não sou permitido a fazer PUB. O programa limpa as porcarias todas do browser que uso, neste caso o Firefox, e fica-me tudo mais rápido e eficaz.

Mas eliminar manualmente o cache e "temporary files" como o HotSpot explicou, resulta lindamente.


----------



## c.bernardino (19 Fev 2011 às 09:28)

Caros,

hoje ao entrar no forum com o habitual IE 8  a janela apareceu vermelha com o aviso de que este site foi reportado como inseguro tendo sido reportado como uma ameaça que poderia revelar dados pessoais ou financeiros.

a situação parece-me séria.

Que se passa?

cbernardino


----------



## HotSpot (19 Fev 2011 às 10:57)

Eu uso o firefox. Mais alguém com o IE8 que tenha acontecido o mesmo?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Fev 2011 às 12:09)

Eu não posso ajudar visto que uso o blackbird, mas eu já usei o IE8 mas como dava muitos problemas mudei.


----------



## Vince (19 Fev 2011 às 12:42)

Fiz alguns testes e checkei algumas das bases de dados que costumam alimentar esse tipo de avisos dos browsers, e não consta nada.
Podia dar-se o caso de ser um script publicitário sobre o qual não temos controlo, mas acho bastante improvável.
c.bernardino, se continuas a ver essa mensagem, sugiro que verifiques se não terás tu algum malware a infectar-te o teu sistema pois alguns injectam código malicioso nas páginas legitimas podendo originar mensagens dessas.


----------



## fhff (19 Fev 2011 às 16:24)

Ola a todos. 

Alguem me pode guiar/ajudar na colocaçao de fotos no forum? Tenho pouca experiencia.
Tenho conta no Flickr. Tentei anexar uma foto a uma mensagem, utilizando o icone de imagem e coloquei o link dado pelo Flickr (quando se faz share this\grab the link). Apenas obtive uma cruz vemelha apos fazer ver antes!

Alguem me pode ajudar. Obrigado desde ja a todos.


Já consegui. Peço desculpa por ter postado aqui.Ñão vi que já havia um post de dicas na secção das fotografias.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (6 Mar 2011 às 08:57)

Olá

Estou a tentar ler os tópicos dos grupos (amantes da neve, amantes das trovoadas), nos quais eu pertenço ,mas quando eu clico para ver o tópico aparece-me uma página em branco com a seguinte mensagem:

"Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand."

Já tentei várias vezes, mas aparece-me sempre isto, o que devo fazer?


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2011 às 10:18)

Sendo eu o dono de um deles ( Amante das trovoadas) também não consigo entrar em qualquer tópico. 

De qualquer das maneiras, já coloquei o problema ontem á noite ao HotSpot


----------



## Mjhb (3 Abr 2011 às 09:25)

Reparei noutro dia numa coisa: fui dar uma olhada na escola ao fórum, e reparei que estava sempre online, será por ter sempre os cookies no PC pessoal, e mesmo que este esteja desligado?


----------



## Mjhb (14 Abr 2011 às 11:24)

Bem, aguardo ainda a resposta do meu post anterior, mas venho colocar outra questão, já posta neste tópico, penso de que : para quando imagens na versão mobile?


----------



## Mjhb (17 Abr 2011 às 09:03)

Malta, não tenho conseguido colocar imagens, dá sempre "no images uploaded" e fecha a página...


----------



## Vince (30 Abr 2011 às 17:25)

Tenho notado nas últimas semanas alguma actividade de "bumping" no fórum, sobretudo nalguns tópicos de imagens, por vezes também em tópicos de sites ou estações. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bump_(Internet)

Compreendo o entusiasmo dos mais novos, e percebo que nestes dias com muitos registos todos queiram destaque, mas espero que percebam que bumps não nos passam despercebidos e não são tolerados no fórum. Começaremos a eliminar mensagens de "palha" que visam apenas puxar tópicos para a homepage ou para a lista de últimas mensagens. 

Obrigado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2011 às 14:11)

Não é bem, um problema é mais uma dúvida, agora todos os links sejam eles quais foram que estão colocados no fórum existe um link e dou o exemplo do meu blogue, http://adf.ly/684095/http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt que levamos directamente a uma página de publicidade e depois saímos da publicidade e entramos na pégina que escolhemos.

Por mim, não causa transtorno mas quem tem tráfego limitado pode causar alguns problemas em termos de tráfego.

A mensagem anterior à minha a do Vince fala do assunto e parece que o problema voltou a repetir-se.


----------



## Administrador (23 Jul 2011 às 17:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não é bem, um problema é mais uma dúvida, agora todos os links sejam eles quais foram que estão colocados no fórum existe um link e dou o exemplo do meu blogue, http://adf.ly/684095/http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt que levamos directamente a uma página de publicidade e depois saímos da publicidade e entramos na pégina que escolhemos.
> 
> Por mim, não causa transtorno mas quem tem tráfego limitado pode causar alguns problemas em termos de tráfego.
> 
> A mensagem anterior à minha a do Vince fala do assunto e parece que o problema voltou a repetir-se.



Isso foi um pequeno teste que era para não durar mais que uma hora mas por esquecimento acabou por durar quase meio dia.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2011 às 23:43)

Não sei se só a mim acontece mas no tópico do Pânico do Verão inexistente não consigo aceder há 2º página do mesmo.


----------



## MSantos (26 Jul 2011 às 00:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não sei se só a mim acontece mas no tópico do Pânico do Verão inexistente não consigo aceder há 2º página do mesmo.



Eu não tenho problemas em aceder a essa pagina, pelo menos até agora nunca tive


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jul 2011 às 16:32)

*Submeter Pontuações*

Boas. 
Gostaria de saber porque é que quando quero submeter as minhas pontuações do jogos aqui do MeteoPT aparece-me (quase) sempre isto: "Este resultado não foi enviado do jogo. O seu resultado não foi salvo. "

Obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2011 às 12:44)

Eu não tenho nada que me permita retirar isto, pois não só os outros não o vêem como não há nada na edição da assinatura.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2011 às 12:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu não tenho nada que me permita retirar isto, pois não só os outros não o vêem como não há nada na edição da assinatura.



Situação normalizada


----------



## Geiras (19 Set 2011 às 15:25)

Como foi isso acontecer?


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2011 às 19:41)

Boas, é só um problemazito de links na página principal do fórum no acesso rápido ao seguimento sul vamos dar ao seguimento açores e madeira e o seguimento norte ficamos na mesma página.

Obrigado.


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2011 às 20:22)

Obrigado, já está corrigido.


----------



## Paulo H (3 Nov 2011 às 16:35)

É impressão minha ou o fórum ainda está com horário de verão? Observo que os posts estão com uma hora adiantada! 

Estou a aceder de telemóvel, e neste a hora está correcta, assim como as mensagens e chamadas telefónicas..


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Nov 2011 às 16:52)

Paulo H disse:


> É impressão minha ou o fórum ainda está com horário de verão? Observo que os posts estão com uma hora adiantada!
> 
> Estou a aceder de telemóvel, e neste a hora está correcta, assim como as mensagens e chamadas telefónicas..



No meu computador o fórum aparece com a hora actualizada e com os posts a horas certas...


----------



## Paulo H (3 Nov 2011 às 16:56)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> No meu computador o fórum aparece com a hora actualizada e com os posts a horas certas...



Então não sei, deve ser do meu telemóvel.. No teu post tenho marcado 17h52, tenho o telemóvel com hora correcta, assim como no detalhe de mensagens e chamadas..


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Nov 2011 às 16:58)

Paulo H disse:


> Então não sei, deve ser do meu telemóvel.. No teu post tenho marcado 17h52, tenho o telemóvel com hora correcta, assim como no detalhe de mensagens e chamadas..



Que engraçado e estranho... hehehe

No meu pc o meu post aparece-me as 16h52...

hehehe


----------



## Paulo H (3 Nov 2011 às 17:14)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Que engraçado e estranho... hehehe
> 
> No meu pc o meu post aparece-me as 16h52...
> 
> hehehe



Situação resolvida:

Bastou colocar "sim" na actualização automática das definições do relógio do telemóvel!  É que eu tinha mudado a hora manualmente, e como a hora que aparece nos detalhes das mensagens ou chamadas, é a hora do sistema, dava-me esta incoerência na hora de registo dos posts do fórum!

Problema resolvido, era mesmo das definições do telemóvel! Obrigado


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2011 às 13:51)

Bom dia, quere-me parecer que as mensagens privadas não são enviadas, já mandei duas, uma a HotSpot e outra a um usuário, mas no painel de controlo diz que enviei 0, e como ainda não obtive respostas, deduso que não envio nada.

Já vi que foram enviadas, mas não se encontram nas enviadas


----------



## F_R (5 Jan 2012 às 20:57)

Boas não sei se será problema só meu ou geral pelo que fica aqui.

Os links do cabeçalho do seguimento ainda está para os seguimentos de Dezembro, a pouco é que reparei que tinha lá um post já no dia 3 e tudo


----------



## F_R (5 Jan 2012 às 21:15)

Fui confirmar de novo e parece que é mesmo só o do litoral centro que não está correcto


----------



## Vince (5 Jan 2012 às 21:19)

F_R disse:


> Fui confirmar de novo e parece que é mesmo só o do litoral centro que não está correcto



Já está corrigido, obrigado por reportares.


----------



## F_R (2 Fev 2012 às 21:19)

F_R disse:


> Boas não sei se será problema só meu ou geral pelo que fica aqui.
> 
> Os links do cabeçalho do seguimento ainda está para os seguimentos de Dezembro, a pouco é que reparei que tinha lá um post já no dia 3 e tudo



Está a acontecer outra vez este mês


----------



## Administrador (2 Fev 2012 às 21:25)

F_R disse:


> Está a acontecer outra vez este mês



Corrigido.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mar 2012 às 09:20)

Bom dia,

É só comigo, ou o fórum tem tido alguns problemas, desde ontem, ficando várias vezes offline?
Acabou de estar, agora mesmo, cerca de 10 minutos offline...


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2012 às 21:02)

Hoje alguns utilizadores do fórum receberam um email indicando um link para uma coisa experimental. Foi um erro nosso, estamos a desenvolver uma coisa e ao migrarmos contas de utilizadores para um outro projecto de testes, saíram de forma automática emails que não deveriam ter saído, pelo que são para ignorar.

As nossas desculpas.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## F_R (23 Mai 2012 às 10:35)

No seguimento do Litoral Centro não me aparece o quadro para responder. É o único tópico (dos que vi) onde isso está a acontecer

Já tá tudo normal, devia ser alguma coisa do meu pc


----------



## Costa (24 Ago 2012 às 09:33)

Não sei se acontece só comigo, mas quando eu visito o fórum através de www.meteopt.com/forum tudo funciona sem problemas, mas quando acedo primeiro a www.meteopt.com e depois clico na ligação para o fórum perco a minha autenticação e tenho de me logar novamente. Não acontece sempre, mas acontece muitas vezes.


----------



## CptRena (24 Ago 2012 às 11:47)

Costa disse:


> Não sei se acontece só comigo, mas quando eu visito o fórum através de www.meteopt.com/forum tudo funciona sem problemas, mas quando acedo primeiro a www.meteopt.com e depois clico na ligação para o fórum perco a minha autenticação e tenho de me logar novamente. Não acontece sempre, mas acontece muitas vezes.



Esquece isso. Usa apenas o link para o fórum (www.meteopt.com/forum), como eu faço. Faço login através do fórum e assim trabalho no fórum sem problemas. Já que tinha os problemas que descrevi no tópico do novo site (link em baixo)

Novo site MeteoPT.com

Não houve muita gente a queixar-se. Se calhar será do meu web browser (versão desactualizada; última para o meu SO). Mas pronto, deixo a minha sugestão. Eu gostava que a autenticação/login funcionasse sem problemas, mas à falta disso a malta desenrasca-se.


----------



## MSantos (24 Ago 2012 às 19:25)

Costa disse:


> Não sei se acontece só comigo, mas quando eu visito o fórum através de www.meteopt.com/forum tudo funciona sem problemas, mas quando acedo primeiro a www.meteopt.com e depois clico na ligação para o fórum perco a minha autenticação e tenho de me logar novamente. Não acontece sempre, mas acontece muitas vezes.



Também ocorre comigo, por isso uso o link do fórum tal como o user *CptRena*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Set 2012 às 00:05)

Não sei se será temporário, mas ao tentar aceder ao tópico "Os Nossos Aniversários" sou redireccionado para a home page do fórum.


----------



## Teles (12 Set 2012 às 08:25)

Desculpem este off-topic mas devido a problemas que tenho tido com o ImageShack todas as imagens que colocarei serão postadas na galeria nova do forum


----------



## Aurélio (3 Out 2012 às 15:10)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*

Bom dia, cheguei a pensar que tinha sido expulso do Forum pelo Vince, apenas por ter ideias diferentes de politica
 dado que o ultimo post que consegui fazer foi ontem cerca das 23h30 

OFF_TOPIC: Alguém teve problemas mais para conseguir fazer login desde ontem, pois nem reconhecia a minha password, nem conseguia fazer uma recuperação da password pois dizia que era inválido os emails que colocava quer do gmail, quer do Hotmail, muito estranho nunca me tinha acontecido nada parecido no Forum. Apenas esta tarde consegui .... até tive que criar um clone (devidamente identificado como clone) para conseguir mandar uma mensagem á administração. Problema resolvido apenas esta tarde após muitas tentativas de pedido de reset de password (com o login original, pois o clone presumo 
que foi apagado dado que me diz que a password é inválida )
.......

ON_TOPIC: No dia de hoje manteve-se a mesma previsão de tempo quente seco durante os próximos 15 dias sendo essa tendência clara em todos os modelos ....


----------



## redragon (3 Out 2012 às 15:29)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*



Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia, cheguei a pensar que tinha sido expulso do Forum pelo Vince, apenas por ter ideias diferentes de politica
> dado que o ultimo post que consegui fazer foi ontem cerca das 23h30
> 
> OFF_TOPIC: Alguém teve problemas mais para conseguir fazer login desde ontem, pois nem reconhecia a minha password, nem conseguia fazer uma recuperação da password pois dizia que era inválido os emails que colocava quer do gmail, quer do Hotmail, muito estranho nunca me tinha acontecido nada parecido no Forum. Apenas esta tarde consegui .... até tive que criar um clone (devidamente identificado como clone) para conseguir mandar uma mensagem á administração. Problema resolvido apenas esta tarde após muitas tentativas de pedido de reset de password (com o login original, pois o clone presumo
> ...





Respost aao Off Topic - eu tb à cerca de um mês tive esse tipo de problema. Tive de fazer recuperação de passwoird atraves de email, que só resultou deps de várias tentativas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Out 2012 às 15:36)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*



Aurélio disse:


> OFF_TOPIC: Alguém teve problemas mais para conseguir fazer login desde ontem, pois nem reconhecia a minha password, nem conseguia fazer uma recuperação da password pois dizia que era inválido os emails que colocava quer do gmail, quer do Hotmail, muito estranho nunca me tinha acontecido nada parecido no Forum. Apenas esta tarde consegui .... até tive que criar um clone (devidamente identificado como clone) para conseguir mandar uma mensagem á administração. Problema resolvido apenas esta tarde após muitas tentativas de pedido de reset de password (com o login original, pois o clone presumo
> que foi apagado dado que me diz que a password é inválida )
> .......



Eu reparei é que ontem cada vez que fechava a página e voltava, deixava de estar logado, tinha sempre que fazer login, e sim, eu tenho o visto no «memorizar». Não sei como está hoje, mas são só mais uns 5 segundos de espera


----------



## Aurélio (3 Out 2012 às 16:01)

Se alguma alminha caridosa da administração conseguir explicar o que aconteceu agradecia, pois não me esqueceu da password pois sei que estava correcta, pois já tinha feito login na página umas 50 vezes ontem .....

E mesmo a recuperação da password foi uma sofridão ..... por aquilo que já tinha explicado.

Penso que devia haver também por aqui algo perfeitamente visivel que permitisse uma pessoa entrar em contacto com a administração, porque a menos que eu seja um bocado despistado (ás vezes até sou um pouco  ), não consegui encontrar o mail do admin na pagina.


----------



## amando96 (3 Out 2012 às 16:02)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Eu reparei é que ontem cada vez que fechava a página e voltava, deixava de estar logado, tinha sempre que fazer login, e sim, eu tenho o visto no «memorizar». Não sei como está hoje, mas são só mais uns 5 segundos de espera



Tenho exactamente isto já há alguns dias, mas o que o fórum não memoriza, memoriza o chrome


----------



## ecobcg (3 Out 2012 às 16:11)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Eu reparei é que ontem cada vez que fechava a página e voltava, deixava de estar logado, tinha sempre que fazer login, e sim, eu tenho o visto no «memorizar». Não sei como está hoje, mas são só mais uns 5 segundos de espera



Também tenho o mesmo "problema". Cada vez que fecho a página, quando volto a entrar, tenho que meter a password novamente, ao contrário do que acontecia há uns dias atrás. Acontece no Explorer e no Chrome.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Out 2012 às 16:14)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*



ecobcg disse:


> Também tenho o mesmo "problema". Cada vez que fecho a página, quando volto a entrar, tenho que meter a password novamente, ao contrário do que acontecia há uns dias atrás. Acontece no Explorer e no Chrome.



E no Firefox, que é o que eu utilizo.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Out 2012 às 16:30)

Para além disso confirmo o mesmo no FireFox e no Chrome, e para confirmar que não guarda vão onde diz " Definições: Palavras Passe e Formulários e devia lá estar este site e não está ..... mas já esteve no tempo em que estava a password antiga, ou seja, já fez ....

Também não está configurado para ao fechar limpar os dados de navegação ....


----------



## Aurélio (3 Out 2012 às 17:00)

Em relação a este problema de não guardar a palavra passe descobri onde está a falha e parece ter alguma relação com a criação da primeira página.
Recordo que agora a página que aparece primeiro não é o Forum, mas sim o Site Principal.

Para o Google Chrome - Como guardar a palavra passe para usar no Forum?

1) Verificar se a opção : " Perguntar se quero guardar palavra passe está activa ". Se estiver mante-la (colocar cruzinha)
   Verificar no Browser em Definições > Palavra Passe e Formulários > Gerir   Palavras Passe > Palavras Passes Guardadas ... se aparece o site na lista de palavras passes guardadas. 

2) * Importantissimo: * Fazer entrada no site principal, e clicar em Memorizar. Quando estiver com login efectuado, carregar onde diz "Forum". Caso não apareça logo com o login entrado no próprio Forum, ir na pagina do Forum e clicar onde diz "Site Principal", e depois voltar a clicar onde diz "Forum". Pareçe existir um erro qualquer, ou conflito nos logins do site principal e do Forum.

Se não perceberam voltem a perguntar ....

Este procedimento resolveu os problemas de quando fechar a página e voltar a abrir o Browser ter que voltar a fazer Login


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Out 2012 às 18:08)

Estou com um problema. Vou ao site do MeteoPt e a palavra passe do fórum não fica guardada apesar de eu a memorizar...


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Out 2012 às 20:35)

Alguém para responder ? :/


----------



## Ricardo Martins (14 Nov 2012 às 16:28)

As previsões da America Central/ do Norte do ECMWF estão com problemas. Não se se é do forum ou exterior.
Em vez de aparecer a America do Norte aparece a America do Sul.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2012 às 16:49)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> As previsões da America Central/ do Norte do ECMWF estão com problemas. Não se se é do forum ou exterior.
> Em vez de aparecer a America do Norte aparece a America do Sul.



Aqui não vejo qualquer erro. Carrego na América do Norte/Central e aparece a carta das respectivas regiões, assim como a América do Sul.

Edit: Já reparei, de facto está com problemas. Esperemos que algum administrador/moderador consiga resolver o problema


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2012 às 12:45)

Tem havido problemas no servidor. Algumas vezes o fórum não esteve disponível esta manhã.


----------



## kelinha (29 Nov 2012 às 18:17)

O que me tem acontecido é não conseguir fazer login se estiver a usar o Internet Explorer. Só consigo no Chrome ou Firefox. (Penso que isto é o próprio fórum a dizer-me para não usar o IE, mas para quem não tem outro navegador, é chato...)


----------



## CptRena (29 Nov 2012 às 19:48)

kelinha disse:


> O que me tem acontecido é não conseguir fazer login se estiver a usar o Internet Explorer. Só consigo no Chrome ou Firefox. (Penso que isto é o próprio fórum a dizer-me para não usar o IE, mas para quem não tem outro navegador, é chato...)



É uma boa ideia passar a usar Firefox mais do que IE. 
Chrome não tenho muita experiência, mas também não é mau, excepto o facto de não submeter formulários (known bug) o que não deixa os utilizadores colocarem comentários no meu sítio.


----------



## amando96 (30 Nov 2012 às 00:10)

Não submete formulários? isso deve ser problema aí.


----------



## CptRena (30 Nov 2012 às 15:37)

amando96 disse:


> Não submete formulários? isso deve ser problema aí.



Eu estou a tentar contornar o bug. Mas o problema é mesmo com o Chrome pois o Firefox e outros funcionam sem problemas.

E como disse é bem conhecido o problema dos formulários no Chrome, como é visivel numa simples busca no Google

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...=google chrome form submit&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


----------



## amando96 (30 Nov 2012 às 15:46)

É um formulário em AJAX? nunca tive esse problema nas centenas de formulários que criei, costumo usar jQuery para detectar o evento de submit através do ID do form tudo num ficheiro JS separado, não costumo meter nada via onclick="".

Isso deve-se resolver facilmente se tiveres acesso aos ficheiros de html/etc


----------



## CptRena (30 Nov 2012 às 15:54)

amando96 disse:


> É um formulário em AJAX? nunca tive esse problema nas centenas de formulários que criei, costumo usar jQuery para detectar o evento de submit através do ID do form tudo num ficheiro JS separado, não costumo meter nada via onclick="".
> 
> Isso deve-se resolver facilmente se tiveres acesso aos ficheiros de html/etc



Não. É um simples formulário html com um botão submit. Sem onclicks nem complicações.
É apenas suposto, quando se clicar no botão (<input type="submit" ...etc>), o browser correr o que está descrito no <form ...etc>; como sendo a acção (action="" e o metódo é methot="post"), em que action="" significa busca esta mesma página ao servidor mas com um POST e não com um comum GET.
É do mais simples que pode haver, puro HTML. Se puder evitar o javascript, evito.

Edição 1807Z: Queria acrescentar também que não são todos os Chrome, pois eu experimentei num Chrome (última versão na altura ≈2 meses, penso) e funcionou. Mas recebi informação de uma pessoa que não estava a conseguir submeter. Possivelmente poderá ser um Addon ou versão desactualizada que cause a falha. Mas que aparece mais gente a queixar-se pela internet, aparece. Mas também já são queixas de 2010/2011 as que vejo na internet e.g.: http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/cCMLeSrm3XU


Se calhar é melhor um administrador mover estas mensagens para um novo tópico pois saem fora do âmbito do tópico actual.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (1 Dez 2012 às 23:00)

Porque a minha assinatura não aparece companheiros?

NOTE: Esqueçam. Já apareceu.


----------



## F_R (26 Dez 2012 às 17:57)

não consigo aceder aos meteogramas através do chrome


----------



## CptRena (27 Dez 2012 às 20:05)

F_R disse:


> não consigo aceder aos meteogramas através do chrome



Como assim? Pode especificar melhor o problema?

Já verificou se está a correr a versão mais actualizada do software (chrome)?

Cumprimentos


----------



## F_R (29 Dez 2012 às 13:02)

Depois de Escolher o distrito aparece uma bola azul (processamento) e não aparece a lista de concelhos, tentei com o explorer e deu igual


----------



## CptRena (29 Dez 2012 às 15:25)

F_R disse:


> Depois de Escolher o distrito aparece uma bola azul (processamento) e não aparece a lista de concelhos, tentei com o explorer e deu igual



Eu experimentei mesmo agora no Chrome (Versão 23.0.1271.97 m) e no Internet Explorer (Versão 8.0.6001.18702) e sem problemas a relatar. Infelizmente não lhe posso dizer como solucionar, mas muito provavelmente o problema será do lado do cliente (no seu computador/internet/browser).
Já agora porque não experimenta no Firefox também. É o browser que uso com mais frequência e não tenho tido problemas.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Ricardo Martins (18 Jan 2013 às 11:05)

Não sei se já reportado (pesquisei e não encontrei) mas as ligações para o site do IPMA (radar/avisos) não estão correctas. Vão directamente para a pagina principal (IPMA.PT)


----------



## CptRena (18 Jan 2013 às 11:54)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Não sei se já reportado (pesquisei e não encontrei) mas as ligações para o site do IPMA (radar/avisos) não estão correctas. Vão directamente para a pagina principal (IPMA.PT)



Pois, os _webmasters_ (administradores) têm que corrigir o _href_ da hiperligação pois está a apontar para o antigo dominio meteo.pt que redirecciona com um 301 para a página principal do novo dominio ipma.pt, por isso é que vai sempre ter à _homepage_ do IPMA.

Muito obrigado pela chamada de atenção.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2013 às 12:48)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Não sei se já reportado (pesquisei e não encontrei) mas as ligações para o site do IPMA (radar/avisos) não estão correctas. Vão directamente para a pagina principal (IPMA.PT)





CptRena disse:


> Pois, os _webmasters_ (administradores) têm que corrigir o _href_ da hiperligação pois está a apontar para o antigo dominio meteo.pt que redirecciona com um 301 para a página principal do novo dominio ipma.pt, por isso é que vai sempre ter à _homepage_ do IPMA.
> 
> Muito obrigado pela chamada de atenção.



Obrigado pela chamada de atenção.

Problema resolvido!


----------



## camrov8 (4 Fev 2013 às 22:36)

espero ser o local apropriado, não consigo visualizar as imagens de satélite do site principal data do problema 4/02/2013


----------



## camrov8 (6 Fev 2013 às 14:09)

parece que ninguém liga ao que se escreve aqui


----------



## ecobcg (6 Fev 2013 às 14:18)

camrov8 disse:


> parece que ninguém liga ao que se escreve aqui



Eu consigo visualizar as imagens sem problema. No site parece estar tudo OK.


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2013 às 14:23)

camrov8 disse:


> espero ser o local apropriado, não consigo visualizar as imagens de satélite do site principal data do problema 4/02/2013



Também não encontro qualquer problema.
Suponho que falas das seguintes imagens, certo?

 Imagens de satélite


----------



## camrov8 (6 Fev 2013 às 22:24)

também já vejo mas não foi do meu PC já que me aconteceu em computadores diferentes


----------



## CptRena (10 Fev 2013 às 20:31)

Parece que já não é só o IPMA com problemas de servidor. Nas horas de maior computação o servidor do meteopt.com também mostra sintomas de sobrecarga


----------



## ecobcg (20 Fev 2013 às 12:38)

Não sei se o problema é do meu pc ou se do fórum, mas não consigo ver nenhum dos vídeos youtube incorporados nos tópicos. Mas consigo ver videos no site do youtube.
Alguém mais com este problema?


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2013 às 12:41)

Aqui está tudo bem em ambos os lados.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2013 às 12:41)

Aqui está tudo bem em ambos os lados.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Fev 2013 às 12:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui está tudo bem em ambos os lados.



OK. Então deve ser aqui do pc..


----------



## Thomar (15 Mar 2013 às 11:35)

Bom Dia.

Alguém tem tido problemas em aceder ao site e ao forum MeteoPt?

Desde ontem á tarde que eu não conseguia aceder, só hoje de manhã. E mesmo assim muito lento.

Não tenho problemas no meu computador e consigo aceder a tudo aquilo que eu quizer na internet, menos ao forum, algum problema no servidor?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2013 às 11:48)

Thomar disse:


> Bom Dia.
> 
> Alguém tem tido problemas em aceder ao site e ao forum MeteoPt?
> 
> ...



Por aqui...igualmente  ,muito lento.


----------



## fishisco (15 Mar 2013 às 17:33)

ontem estive mais de 1h a tentar entrar e nao consegui, hoje demorou alguns segundos a abrir o site/forum



ps: faço preços de alojamento web a preços acessiveis eheeh


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Mar 2013 às 12:04)

Bom dia, quero informar-vos que por vezes não consigo aceder ao meteogramas e ás vezes até mesmo ao forum, isto torna-se um pouco incomodo, não só para mim como para o resto dos membros, peço-vos que tentem ver o que se passa.


----------



## ijv (18 Mar 2013 às 14:04)

Por aqui tenho tido alguns problemas em entrar no Meteopt e juntamente com o meu site muitas lentidões


----------



## Ricardo Martins (22 Mar 2013 às 16:57)

http://www.meteopt.com/observacao/satelite

Não sei se já foi reportado mas os LOOP de IR e visivél não estão a ser actualizados...


----------



## camrov8 (24 Mar 2013 às 13:07)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> http://www.meteopt.com/observacao/satelite
> 
> Não sei se já foi reportado mas os LOOP de IR e visivél não estão a ser actualizados...



é verdade tambem ía colocar essa questão ,e quem manda tarda a dar respostas


----------



## CptRena (24 Mar 2013 às 14:13)

Enquanto os "bosses" não corrigem a situação, podem sempre consultar a "source"

IR 10.8µm

Vis


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mar 2013 às 14:26)

Já está corrigido


----------



## ecobcg (4 Abr 2013 às 15:31)

Não estou a conseguir aceder aos modelos de previsão a partir da Previsão na Página Principal do fórum. Ontem em casa não consegui, e hoje, aqui no trabalho, também não. Algum problema nos modelos ou é só comigo?


----------



## Ana V. (4 Abr 2013 às 16:24)

Comigo acontece a mesma coisa.


----------



## ijv (4 Abr 2013 às 17:39)

Aqui estou com o mesmo problema, ja exprimentei em varios computadores e não esta a dar.


----------



## Vince (4 Abr 2013 às 20:09)

Há um problema com o servidor onde estavam alojados os modelos, está a tentar resolver-se.


----------



## Paulo H (6 Abr 2013 às 12:54)

Estou a aceder ao fórum com o telemóvel, não sei se é por isso.. Tenho o telemóvel com a hora certa, mas os posts estão com 1h de atraso!


----------



## Aurélio (4 Mai 2013 às 22:32)

Boas tardes,

Na página principal diz que eu não existo, não consigo entrar lá, e se peço para recuperar a password diz que manda para o mail mas não manda nada ...
Aqui no Forum consigo entrar sem qualquer problema.


----------



## CptRena (4 Mai 2013 às 22:54)

Sim, algo se passa com o meteopt.com

Ao aceder, ou pelo menos tentar aceder, aos meteogramas/gfs por coordenadas/mapa, levo com o php a queixar-se que não liga ao servidor da base de dados




> <*** mysql_ligar - Can't connect MySQL Server ***>


----------



## Aurélio (4 Mai 2013 às 23:04)

CptRena disse:


> Sim, algo se passa com o meteopt.com
> 
> Ao aceder, ou pelo menos tentar aceder, aos meteogramas/gfs por coordenadas/mapa, levo com o php a queixar-se que não liga ao servidor da base de dados



Os dados do utilizador ficam guardados na base de dados que está em SQL, só acho estranho se conseguir aceder ao Forum e não site principal quando em principio digo eu será a mesma base de dados, a menos que os dados de utilizador tivessem sido copiados de uma base de dados para outra ou haja uma ligação entre base de dados o que também é possivel fazer !
Estranho realmente !


----------



## Agreste (7 Mai 2013 às 10:09)

Se possível rectifiquem os mapas da temperatura da água do mar no site. A página está em branco e não mostra nada. 

Obrigado.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Mai 2013 às 20:37)

O que se passa com os meteogramas, que nos últimos dias não se conseguem ver??


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mai 2013 às 20:52)

Conseguir conseguem mas têm um grande atraso, provavelmente alguma coisa no servidor dos meteogramas, mas aqui não demoram assim tanto a abrir.


----------



## blade (7 Jun 2013 às 09:17)

Quem é a pessoa + antiga do forum?


----------



## Agreste (7 Jun 2013 às 09:53)

blade disse:


> Quem é a pessoa + antiga do forum?



Algures entre o Vince, o Dan, o Zoelae e o Minho (provavelmente mais alguém que não me recordo agora...). O mais antigo de todos deve ser o GranNevada mas já não está cá. O fórum começou lá em cima onde existe neve.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jun 2013 às 10:03)

blade disse:


> Quem é a pessoa + antiga do forum?



É o nosso fundador o Fil, o fórum começou em Agosto de 2005 em Bragança


----------



## CptRena (7 Jun 2013 às 11:53)

O username mais antigo (1º registo) é do Administrador  

Administrador:
Registo
    22-08-05

Fil:
Registo
    26-08-05


----------



## MSantos (7 Jun 2013 às 14:27)

CptRena disse:


> O username mais antigo (1º registo) é do Administrador
> 
> Administrador:
> Registo
> ...



Fil e o Administrador são a mesma pessoa.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Jun 2013 às 17:53)

os metegramas voltaram a não dar
acho que deviam arranjar uma solução definitiva para este problema


----------



## CptRena (7 Jun 2013 às 19:11)

MSantos disse:


> Fil e o Administrador são a mesma pessoa.



Sim, é isso 

O Administrador foi o primeiro _user_ registado. Depois no dia 26-08-2005 registaram-se cinco _users_:

Dan; Fil; Lordsyberian; Lord_Of_The_Weather; Roberto

Os três últimos com muito pouca actividade (escrita) registada no fórum.





MeteoAlentejo disse:


> os metegramas voltaram a não dar
> acho que deviam arranjar uma solução definitiva para este problema



Trata-se da altura em que as tabelas estão em _update_, voltando normalmente pouco depois a ficar operacionais.


----------



## Paulo H (7 Jun 2013 às 20:16)

CptRena disse:


> Sim, é isso
> 
> O Administrador foi o primeiro _user_ registado. Depois no dia 26-08-2005 registaram-se cinco _users_:
> 
> ...



Relativamente aos meteogramas, o meu feedback é o seguinte: 
- no computador, a página é muito mais lenta ao carregar. Talvez a culpa seja da rede do meu pc.
- no meu telemóvel, ao abrir o meteograma, não consigo amplia-lo! Pelo que não consigo ver o gráfico ao pormenor, quando sempre pude!

Espero que sirvam de algo, os meus contributos..


----------



## Jota 21 (12 Jun 2013 às 12:38)

Desde há uns dias que aceder aos Meteogramas está bastante complicado. E não há horas especificas para esta dificuldade.
Nos últimos meses nunca tinha acontecido. 
Não sei qual é o problema nem se é de fácil resolução mas torna-se bastante aborrecido para quem, como eu, os consulta duas ou três vezes ao dia..
Espero que se resolva.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2013 às 10:45)

Os meteogramas continuam a demorar a aparecer e nunca aperecem completos...

As cartas meteorológicas não actualizam desde ontem (GFS 06z e ECMWF 00z).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2013 às 11:10)

*Solução para quem consulta os meteogramas e não consegue*

Consultem a partir dos links:

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=38.83&lon=-9.17&lang=pt&type=graph&units=m (gráfico)

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=38.83&lon=-9.17&lang=pt&type=txt&units=m (texto)

Basta colocarem as coordenadas do vosso local ou do local que pretendem consultar

....meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?*lat=38.83*&*lon=-9.17*&lang=pt&type=graph&units=m

Ou vão a partir deste link, colocam no mapa ou escrevem os vossos parâmetros que vos irá aparecer o meteograma de gráfico do local escolhido. Para ver em texto, no link substituam o _graph_ por _txt_.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (15 Jul 2013 às 10:57)

Pessoal, na pagina principal, o link de seguimento das previsões (ao lado do mapa de portugal) está a  apontar para as previsões de Maio.

Uma correcção sff


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Ago 2013 às 10:15)

*GALERIA*
Resultado: "I cannot connect to the PhotoPost database. [$php_errormsg]"


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Ago 2013 às 20:02)

O que se passa com os modelos hoje ? Não estão a sair a hora certa..


----------



## CptRena (31 Ago 2013 às 18:22)

Venho relembrar que o link da galeria dá erro da base de dados



> I cannot connect to the PhotoPost database. [$php_errormsg]



Edição (20130928 2229J)

Reparei agora que já está resolvido. Muito obrigado


----------



## Mjhb (3 Out 2013 às 17:48)

Boa tarde.

Peço desculpa, mas vou ter que reclamar, mas no sítio certo. 

1º - A ligação da página inicial do fórum para o tópico do Seguimento e Discussão da Previsão do Tempo e Modelos continua a direcionar para o Resumo Mensal de setembro. Não é que me incomode muito no PC, e para mais que já ando nesta casa há uns 3 anos, para quem vem de smartphone ou para visitantes que não sabem em que agrupamento está o tópico em causa, é muito muito aborrecido.

2º - Infelizmente, acabei por perceber o que se passou com o stormy, e tenho a dizer que reprovo a abordagem que foi tomada. Não sei, e desta vez não quero mesmo saber, se foram membros, administradores ou moderados que interviram, mas o que aconteceu foi uma pouca vergonha. Repito, uma pouca vergonha.
O prestígio do tópico das previsões, e em parte do fórum, passava pelas previsões superpormenorizadas, altamente técnicas e profissionais do stormy, e devido ao que se tomou como um exagero grave e crasso, que se veio a revelar adequadíssimo ao que aconteceu na passado noite no Interior Norte e Centro, grande parte do que distinguia esta casa foi pelos ares. 
Enquanto não houver um pedido de desculpas formal por parte do(s) responsável(is) pelo sucedido, pura e simplesmente me recuso a postar neste fórum. Recuso-me a fazer parte duma comunidade que desprezou um mebro tão influente e importante. É rídículo.
Grande parte do que me movia a visitar o fórum, mesmo sem postar eram as previsões do stormy, que partilhava com amigos e família e que sempre ajudaram toda a gente.

3º - E ainda relacionado com a mesma situação, acho que deveriam isso sim fazer cerco fechado a off-topic e mensagem sucessivas sem conteúdo. Isso sim enoja e estraga todo este fórum, não é uma interpretação pessoal duma situação potencialmente severa, que realmente o veio a ser mas apenas umas dezenas de quilómetros a Norte, e que mais ninguém se dignou a alertar devidamente. Todo o direito tinha ele a exagerar nos alertas, é uma previsão "amadora" e pessoal, que de boa vontade publica para tentar ajudar quem pode. 

Falamos quando tudo estiver resolvido. Volto dentro duma semana.


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2013 às 18:19)

Pedro disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Peço desculpa, mas vou ter que reclamar, mas no sítio certo.
> 
> 1º - A ligação da página inicial do fórum para o tópico do Seguimento e Discussão da Previsão do Tempo e Modelos continua a direcionar para o Resumo Mensal de setembro. Não é que me incomode muito no PC, e para mais que já ando nesta casa há uns 3 anos, para quem vem de smartphone ou para visitantes que não sabem em que agrupamento está o tópico em causa, é muito muito aborrecido..



É assim tão grave que alguém se tenha esquecido de actualizar os links ?


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2013 às 18:20)

1º - É actualização manual, são humanos que administram o fórum, portanto, é normal que não se lembrem
2º e 3º- Aquela discussão toda que tu denominas de "nojenta" e "vergonhosa" tem também como origem o facto que a administração conhece o stormy pessoalmente. Por razões fora da natureza deste fórum (mas que o afectam) é que aquela abordagem foi necessária, o stormy tem sucessivamente exagerado certas previsões e usado um sistema de avisos incorrecto. Tenho conhecimento que ele foi avisado várias vezes fora deste fórum, ou como tu dizes "a cerco fechado", e ele continuou a repetir. Não achei a abordagem violenta em nada, mas há certas coisas que há que ter cuidado porque primeiro de tudo, a comunicação social lê este fórum, e avisos como os dele são facilmente mal interpretados por alguém que não perceba tanto de meteorologia como nós. Ora imagina uma notícia a aparecer em todos os jornais de previsão de tornados, porque sim, a comunicação social dá valor à meteorologia amadora, quase mais do que à profissional. E não são só essas razões, é simplesmente o facto de o stormy ter que melhorar a sua postura nos avisos e previsões, podem ser super desenvolvidos e técnicos, mas há mais pessoas que percebem do assunto e não usam esse vocabulário porque é desnecessário, confuso, e o stormy tem vezes em que exagera muito os resultados dos modelos e usa variáveis "super profissionais" para suportar os seus argumentos enquanto que os modelos muito provavelmente dão menos ênfase ao que se passa. O stormy tem uma experiência excepcional, nada nega isso, mas foi algo que teve que vir para o fórum a público para o stormy saber que há coisas a melhorar. Eu não toco mais neste assunto nem vou responder mais sobre isto, é possível que eu esteja errado nalgumas coisas, alguém da administração que me contacte e esclareceremos isto. Drama num fórum de discussão é comum e não é razão para sair, acontece, somos todos humanos.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Out 2013 às 18:33)

Boas!
Não sei se tem a ver com o fórum, alguma actualização feita ou não, mas o problema apenas se passa com o Meteopt e não com mais nenhum dos fóruns que subscrevo... o problema é o seguinte:

Na aplicação Tapatalk android (versão paga e legítima), o widget 2x1 do meteopt fica invisível, está lá, mas não aparece nem faz nada...

Já experimentei em ROM's diferentes, e com diferentes launchers, mas acontece sempre isso...
Nos outros fóruns (autohoje, zwame, xda, androidpt) funciona normalmente...

Pode ser erro da aplicação, mas já agora se alguém pudesse testar, agradecia...

O widget 3x1 (tablets) funciona...


----------



## Mjhb (3 Out 2013 às 21:12)

Vince disse:


> É assim tão grave que alguém se tenha esquecido de actualizar os links ?



Boas. Desculpem lá aquela parte do volto daqui a uma semana, isso doi um colgea meu que apanhou o telemóvel desprevenido e decidiu brincar... Não liguem.

Quanto àquilo do stormy, entendo melhor agora a situação, mas os alertar têm-se verificado úteis e suficientemente precisos. Quanto à linguagem confesso que não percebo tudo, mas regra geral há um resumo simples e breve para cada uma das três grandes zonas do país.

Quanto à ligação, eu não estou a criticar ninguém, às vezes parece que gostam de puxar a brasa à sardinha. Eu aó estou a relembrar, até porque já  tinha  reportado a situação e o Andre, acho que foi ele, mandou-me uma MP a agradecer o reparo. E disse só que era chato para quem está com telemóvel, como é o meu caso, pprque a página aparece no modo mobile, que não é tão intuitivo para quem já se habituou ao PC.

De resto, espero então que isto se resolva para bem de todos.Fiquem bem! ele,


----------



## Lousano (3 Out 2013 às 21:39)

Pedro disse:


> Boas. Desculpem lá aquela parte do volto daqui a uma semana, isso doi um colgea meu que apanhou o telemóvel desprevenido e decidiu brincar... Não liguem.



Pedro, tem atenção a essas "supostas brincadeiras", eu não gostaria de uma situação dessas do lado emissor, nem do lado receptor.


----------



## David sf (3 Out 2013 às 21:55)

Colega do Pedro disse:


> Boa tarde.



Boa noite.



Também será do colega do Pedro? disse:


> Enquanto não houver um pedido de desculpas formal por parte do(s) responsável(is) pelo sucedido, pura e simplesmente me recuso a postar neste fórum. Recuso-me a fazer parte duma comunidade que desprezou um mebro tão influente e importante. É rídículo.



Seja o colega, o Pedro, ou qualquer dos muitos membros que possam partilhar desta opinião:

1. Era só o que me faltava ter de pedir desculpas por discordar de uma opinião. 

2. Infelizmente, e ao contrário do que tu dizes, não percebeste nada do que se passou com o Stormy. Nem poderias perceber, porque grande parte da discussão começou de forma privada. Antes do Stormy lançar o post, e na sequência de vários "níveis" laranjas e vermelhos que ele lançara nos dois dias anteriores e que se revelaram absolutamente desfasados da realidade, ele veio-me perguntar o que achava de um eventual lançamento de um "nível" vermelho no dia de 4ª feira. Eu, que nunca concordei com a facilidade com que ele punha "níveis" vermelhos, disse-lhe que não, pois achava, que independentemente do que ele possa considerar vermelho, não haveria condições tão gravosas e inusuais que o justificassem. Ele achou o contrário e pintou um terço do país de vermelho. Eu discordei, e resolvi escrever que não concordava. Estou no meu pleno direito. Bem como os restantes membros, que a seguir a mim o fizeram.

3. A equipa de moderadores nunca faltou ao respeito ao Stormy. A única acção de moderação realizada naquela noite foi a limpeza de vários posts off-topic que estavam a inundar o tópico de seguimento de modelos.

4. O Stormy percebe muito de meteorologia, certamente mais do que eu e que a esmagadora maioria dos membros do fórum. Falta-lhe muita maturidade para não se deixar levar pelo entusiasmo e para deixar de publicar posts sensacionalistas, tipo tablóide, que transformam uma probabilidade de evento severo de 0,01% em algo quase certo. São algumas as vezes em que previu algo severo e aconteceu, mas houve muitas, a maioria, em que não se passou nada. Não se trataram de erros de análise de modelos, e na maior parte dos casos não se trataram de erros dos modelos. O que aconteceu é que ele foi levado pelo seu desejo de querer que acontecesse algo, e interpretou, de forma muito exagerada, alguns pequenos indícios de eventos severos que os modelos indicavam. E se queremos manter a boa imagem do fórum, e tendo em conta que os posts do Stormy são tão apreciados, creio que só lhe fazia bem uma muito maior dose de moderação.



E será que é de novo o colega do Pedro? disse:


> 3º - E ainda relacionado com a mesma situação, acho que deveriam isso sim fazer cerco fechado a off-topic e mensagem sucessivas sem conteúdo. Isso sim enoja e estraga todo este fórum, não é uma interpretação pessoal duma situação potencialmente severa, que realmente o veio a ser mas apenas umas dezenas de quilómetros a Norte, e que mais ninguém se dignou a alertar devidamente.



Exceptuando a excessiva quantidade de vezes que utilizas palavras da família de "nojo", concordo com o exposto. Peço a quem tiver mais queixas relacionadas com o funcionamento dos vários tópicos que as remetam para aqui.


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2013 às 22:11)

Entretanto, os links da homepage já estão ok.



mr. phillip disse:


> Boas!
> Não sei se tem a ver com o fórum, alguma actualização feita ou não, mas o problema apenas se passa com o Meteopt e não com mais nenhum dos fóruns que subscrevo... o problema é o seguinte:
> 
> Na aplicação Tapatalk android (versão paga e legítima), o widget 2x1 do meteopt fica invisível, está lá, mas não aparece nem faz nada...
> ...



Vamos ver isso.


----------



## CptRena (14 Out 2013 às 13:53)

Boa tarde

Reparei agora, não sabendo desde quando isto está assim, mas o tópico Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2013, previamente iniciado pelo Gilmet aparece agora como primeiro post o meu primeiro post quando iniciei o tópico do Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2013 e este último perdeu esse post. Como que se tivesse sido movido.

Cheira-me a algo de errado/algo se terá passado na base de dados, mas os admnistradores que tem acesso a isso é que podem diagnosticar ao certo o que se passou.


----------



## AnDré (14 Out 2013 às 14:00)

CptRena disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Reparei agora, não sabendo desde quando isto está assim, mas o tópico Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2013, previamente iniciado pelo Gilmet aparece agora como primeiro post o meu primeiro post quando iniciei o tópico do Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2013 e este último perdeu esse post. Como que se tivesse sido movido.
> 
> Cheira-me a algo de errado/algo se terá passado na base de dados, mas os admnistradores que tem acesso a isso é que podem diagnosticar ao certo o que se passou.




Obrigado pelo reparo. 

Problema resolvido.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Out 2013 às 20:54)

As cartas meteorológicas aqui do MeteoPT pararam de ser actualizadas no Domingo... Pelo menos aqui está assim.


----------



## Fil (27 Out 2013 às 01:21)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boas!
> Não sei se tem a ver com o fórum, alguma actualização feita ou não, mas o problema apenas se passa com o Meteopt e não com mais nenhum dos fóruns que subscrevo... o problema é o seguinte:
> 
> Na aplicação Tapatalk android (versão paga e legítima), o widget 2x1 do meteopt fica invisível, está lá, mas não aparece nem faz nada...
> ...



Ainda te acontece? Tentei replicar o problema mas a mim não me aparece nenhum widget 2x1 do Tapatalk para escolher. Uso a última versão 4.2.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Out 2013 às 16:58)

Fil disse:


> Ainda te acontece? Tentei replicar o problema mas a mim não me aparece nenhum widget 2x1 do Tapatalk para escolher. Uso a última versão 4.2.



Boas. 
Entretanto actualizei o Tapatalk para a nova versão,  e já não tenho o problema,  porque entretanto desapareceram os widgets que a versão anterior tinha... Ps: a nova versão é uma bosta... Eh eh... 
Mas o problema tanto acontecia no meu nexus7 com 4.3 como com o meu sgs3, tanto com a 4.2 como com a 4.3


----------



## c.bernardino (19 Nov 2013 às 23:05)

Viva,

Não sei se podem ajudar ou não ... mas há um produto que me interessa (por causa da astronomia) que é a previsão das nuvens do ECMWF.
Antes acedia a essa previsão aqui no site mas agora as "nuvens" não dão nada.

que se passa? 
obrigado

Bernardino


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Dez 2013 às 15:18)

Boa tarde,

Chamo a atenção aos administradores do forum que existem imagens na pagina principal no item últimas fotos que não me parecem enquadrar-se nos valores e objectivos desta casa.

Vejam lá isso!







???


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2013 às 17:40)

O que se passa com o mapa de precipitação do ECM disponibilizado na página principal do fórum, já há algum tempo que não consigo visualizá-lo em condições, agradecia que reparassem isso. 

Cmps.


----------



## camrov8 (11 Jan 2014 às 19:17)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/ciencia-geral-tecnologia-energia/ogms-em-xeque-6732.html#post408014

pesso aos gestores do forum para darem uma vista de olhos pois acho que os dois ultimos posts não deviam la estar


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Jan 2014 às 21:34)

mera dúvida, não um problema.
Há alguma forma de um utilizador anular a sua "incrição" no forum?
basicament, deixar de existir para o forum.
obrigado.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2014 às 01:41)

c.bernardino disse:


> mera dúvida, não um problema.
> Há alguma forma de um utilizador anular a sua "incrição" no forum?
> basicament, deixar de existir para o forum.
> obrigado.



Um utilizador pode pedir para que o seu nickname seja alterado. (Embora não seja aconselhado).
Anular a inscrição, não é possível.



Gerofil disse:


> Tenho notado ultimamente que não se conseguem ler as últimas mensagens de alguns tópicos se não entrarmos no Fórum com o nosso nick e password ...



Ainda não reparei nisso. Alguém mais se queixa do mesmo?


----------



## camrov8 (19 Fev 2014 às 20:26)

Não consigo visualizar o mapa de sismos


----------



## camrov8 (22 Fev 2014 às 19:51)

mas ninguem me diz nada


----------



## CptRena (23 Fev 2014 às 16:38)

O uri usado está desactualizado. Já não é home.joaquim.org/tempo/sismo.xml [...], mas sim www.joaquim.org/Home/igoogle/actividade-sismica-portugal. De qualquer forma, o mapa também não está funcional na sua página original.


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2014 às 16:40)

camrov8 disse:


> Não consigo visualizar o mapa de sismos





camrov8 disse:


> mas ninguem me diz nada



Como o CptRena disse, o problema está relacionado com os url's.
Solução para breve.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Abr 2014 às 20:08)

Homepage down...


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Abr 2014 às 21:32)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Homepage down...



Reparei também que não dá para aceder aos modelos cá do Fórum.

Obrigado pela atenção


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Abr 2014 às 11:37)

Bom dia.

De facto a página http://www.meteopt.com/ não funciona.
A página directa para o fórum http://www.meteopt.com/forum/ está a funcionar.


----------



## CptRena (18 Abr 2014 às 13:44)

Eu penso mesmo que tudo excepto o fórum está inoperacional.


----------



## camrov8 (18 Abr 2014 às 20:41)

CptRena disse:


> Eu penso mesmo que tudo excepto o fórum está inoperacional.



Não consigo ver a pagina do site principal


----------



## Aurélio (18 Abr 2014 às 20:57)

Não é por nada, mas ontem lembro-me que na ultima vez que consegui entrar normalmente no Forum, o meu anti-virus disparou, e fartou-se de bloquear vírus, de tal modo que tive que fechar a página e ao abrir outros sites deixei de ter o problema ....

O vírus era o mais agressivo e dificil de eliminar que já me aconteceu de tal forma que tive que reiniciar o PC !

Terá sido somente coincidência ???


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2014 às 00:43)

Tudo resolvido


----------



## camrov8 (10 Mai 2014 às 13:41)

volto ao topico dos sismos, continua inoperacional se o problema e extra meteopt aconselho fechar o link até voltar a ser visivel é só uma ideia


----------



## FRibeiro (10 Mai 2014 às 14:13)

Os tópicos de Seguimento Meteorológico no cimo da página principal ainda têm ligação directa aos tópicos de Abril. 
Já vamos a 10 de Maio =P


----------



## AnDré (10 Mai 2014 às 23:04)

FRibeiro disse:


> Os tópicos de Seguimento Meteorológico no cimo da página principal ainda têm ligação directa aos tópicos de Abril.
> Já vamos a 10 de Maio =P



Resolvido, obrigado!


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Mai 2014 às 23:06)

Boa noite caros admnistradores e moderadores. Não sei se já notaram mas quando se clica no seguimento meteorológico interior norte e centro a página redireciona para o seguimento litoral centro. É chato ter de andar sempre a entrar no meu seguimento interior norte centro por outros lados.

Agradeço a atenção e a resolução do problema se não der muito trabalho


----------



## Furby (20 Mai 2014 às 16:47)

Na secção *"Mercado"* ao se criar um novo tópico de venda ou compra, na parte do titulo do respectivo tópico, sempre que se escreve com letras maiúsculas e minúsculas, apenas assume a primeira letra como maiúscula e por mais que editemos o tópico e gravemos as alterações, o tópico volta sempre a colocar as letras em minúsculas, ficando apenas a primeira letra como maiúscula.

Agradecia explicação se possível, qual o motivo para tal estar a acontecer.

Obrigado.

Furby


*Nota:* Já agora, também pretendia saber, caso uma pessoa pretenda apagar um tópico, onde se encontra o respectivo botão de apagar? Pois não o encontro. Obrigado.


----------



## vitamos (20 Mai 2014 às 17:49)

Furby disse:


> Na secção *"Mercado"* ao se criar um novo tópico de venda ou compra, na parte do titulo do respectivo tópico, sempre que se escreve com letras maiúsculas e minúsculas, apenas assume a primeira letra como maiúscula e por mais que editemos o tópico e gravemos as alterações, o tópico volta sempre a colocar as letras em minúsculas, ficando apenas a primeira letra como maiúscula.
> 
> Agradecia explicação se possível, qual o motivo para tal estar a acontecer.
> 
> ...



Em relação à primeira questão é uma pré definição do fórum. O tópico de mercado foi adicionado posteriormente e não foi pensada a possibilidade de várias letras em maiúsculas para discussões normais (letras grandes na internet significa gritar, daí essa definição não ser possível nos tópicos)... é uma questão a avaliar.

Não é possível de facto aos membros apagar tópicos. Sempre que o desejar solicite por PM a um administrador ou mederador. 

Obrigado.


----------



## Furby (20 Mai 2014 às 18:14)

vitamos disse:


> Em relação à primeira questão é uma pré definição do fórum. O tópico de mercado foi adicionado posteriormente e não foi pensada a possibilidade de várias letras em maiúsculas para discussões normais (letras grandes na internet significa gritar, daí essa definição não ser possível nos tópicos)... é uma questão a avaliar.
> 
> Não é possível de facto aos membros apagar tópicos. Sempre que o desejar solicite por PM a um administrador ou mederador.
> 
> Obrigado.




*vitamos*,

Obrigado pela resposta.

Mas é estranho, que tal seja assim, pois se o "*vitamos*" for à secção "*Mercado*" e vir outros tópicos meus lá criados recentemente, vai reparar que o titulo estão correctos com letras maiúsculas depois da primeira letra maiúscula.

Ou o Fórum sofreu nos últimos dias a alteração de que o "*vitamos*" falou?

E sim eu sei, que escrever em maiúsculas na Internet é o mesmo que se estivéssemos a gritar, mas isso só se aplica se o texto todo for escrito em maiúsculas, não apenas parte do mesmo. Se não nunca poderíamos escrever correctamente Português ao atribuir letras maiúsculas e minúsculas.

Cumprimentos,

Furby


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Jun 2014 às 12:29)

como fazemos para coloca um vídeo no forum?


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jun 2014 às 12:45)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> como fazemos para coloca um vídeo no forum?



É igual como fazes com as imagens, fazes o upload do vídeo no youtube/Sapo Vídeos e depois colocas o link.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Jun 2014 às 12:47)

obrigado


----------



## Aurélio (9 Jul 2014 às 00:07)

Gerofil disse:


> *A propósito da falta de respeito e má educação on-line …*
> 
> Ao contrário de muitos que partem e deixam de colaborar no Fórum, eu estarei sempre disponível e jamais me deixarei condicionar a minha participação pelo interesse de outros. Colaborarei sempre em prol da verdade meteorológica e jamais irei deixar-me condicionar por gostos de terceiros, sejam eles quais forem.
> 
> Bem-haja ao Fórum METEOPT.



Mai nada .. quem fala assim não é gago 
Aí vamos nós a mais uma rodada !


----------



## talingas (9 Jul 2014 às 15:43)

Aurélio disse:


> Mai nada .. quem fala assim não é gago
> Aí vamos nós a mais uma rodada !



Tenho realmente pena que se percam assim dois membros tão activos deste forum, ainda por cima uma situação fácil de evitar... De facto este Verão não tem nada de normal a começar pela saída destes dois membros.. Qualquer dia não temos representantes do Sul.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jul 2014 às 19:45)

talingas disse:


> Tenho realmente pena que se percam assim dois membros tão activos deste forum, ainda por cima uma situação fácil de evitar... De facto este Verão não tem nada de normal a começar pela saída destes dois membros.. Qualquer dia não temos representantes do Sul.



E que situações como esta sirvam de exemplo para não voltarem a acontecer.


----------



## camrov8 (10 Jul 2014 às 22:01)

acho que o moderadores deviam agir mais, em vários tópicos resvala-se para a agressão verbal. Sei que alguns assuntos são sensíveis. mas deixou-se de dar a opinião para passar ao simples ataque a pés juntos o tópico do verão inexistente tem muitos exemplos. acho que os moderadores deviam tentar acalmar os ânimos


----------



## MSantos (26 Jul 2014 às 01:18)

Peço à moderação para ter atenção ao dialogo que rola no tópico das previsões nas ultimas duas páginas, porque na maioria dos comentários fala-se de tudo menos de previsões, isto assim fica uma confusão.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Jul 2014 às 21:29)

hoje o site esta cheio de bugs, com varias paginas inacessíveis incluído o link para a pagina inicial


----------



## Snifa (28 Jul 2014 às 21:37)

Sim, muitos bugs, não consigo fazer o login no computador, apenas através do tablet e pela aplicação tapatalk de onde estou a postar neste momento.Não abro alguns tópicos pelo computador..

Pelo tapatalk consigo abrir os tópicos, mas pelo computador dá erro em alguns e nem faço o login, isto usando diferentes browsers..

Tentei fazer o login através do browser do tablet, dá o mesmo erro do computador, aparece isto:

Duplicate entry '1-' for key 'whosonline' SQL=INSERT INTO `mpt_session` (`session_id`, `client_id`, `time`) VALUES ('9e1jrnknb22dm56d9u7kqbqik1', 0, '1406581192')


----------



## Snifa (28 Jul 2014 às 22:11)

Ao clicar, por exemplo no tópico do litoral centro, seja no browser do tablet, seja no computador, aparece isto:


----------



## meteoamador (28 Jul 2014 às 22:13)

Tambem não consigo visualizar alguns tópicos. aparece a seguinte mensagem:
" Database error The MeteoPT.com - Fórum de Meteorologia database has encountered a problem"

Deve-se passar alguma coisa com a base de dados do forum os Administradores já devem andar a tratar disso.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2014 às 22:15)

Eu também não consigo entrar na página do litoral centro...dá o mesmo erro igual do Snifa .


----------



## FRibeiro (29 Jul 2014 às 18:50)

Os meteogramas do GFS não estão a funcionar, pelo menos desde ontem à noite!
Mais alguém teve o mesmo problema?


----------



## Administrador (29 Jul 2014 às 20:03)

Aguentem só mais um pouco, os problemas devem ficar resolvidos até ao fim do dia. 

Tem estado a ser feita uma migração do site para outro servidor mas está quase terminada.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Ago 2014 às 01:05)

Queria apenas agradecer á moderação ter colocado novamente o Forum a funcionar devidamente separando os conteúdos off-topic dos contéudos on-topic, contribuindo assim para que a leitura dos mesmos seja mais eficiente.
Agradeço também aos moderadores a paciência que têm tido em tentar manter a ordem no Forum, e o bom clima dentro do possível. 
A minha ausência tem a ver  com as razões bem conhecidas, contudo sempre que algo me interessar não absterei de comentar, desde que os tópicos estejam limpos o que só recentemente aconteceu.

O tópico recentemente criado de Seguimento Livre é bastante interessante, e cada um é livre de libertar os seus desabafos, gostos e frustações meteorológicas bem presentes por exemplo no Alentejo.

Abraço e até qualquer dia ....

É verdade .... é escusado alguém vir com provocações pois não lhe responderei !


----------



## camrov8 (17 Ago 2014 às 13:17)

pedia ao moderadores para darem uma olhada ao tópico do seguimento da Europa o post de DonaldKn  parece ser spam


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2014 às 15:24)

Usar o botão de report (o sinal de perigo à esquerda de cada post) é uma forma mais directa de os moderadores saberem de algum post que viole as regras.


----------



## CptRena (17 Ago 2014 às 16:41)

SpiderVV disse:


> Usar o botão de report (o sinal de perigo à esquerda de cada post) é uma forma mais directa de os moderadores saberem de algum post que viole as regras.



Obrigado pela dica. Penso que nunca tinha reparado no dito cujo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Ago 2014 às 23:08)

Alguns problemas que tenho detectado:

Observação:

- O link das DEA's do IPMA (que ainda tem escrito sendo do IM) está incorrecto.
- O produto _NHC_ no separador da _Meteorologia Tropical_ está desactualizado.
- O produto _Probabilidade_ no separador da _Meteorologia Tropical_ está sem imagem, já há bastante tempo.

Previsão:

- Pelo facto de o produto _HIRLAM_ estar desactualizado há quase 2 anos, penso que não faz sentido mantê-lo na lista de modelos meteorológicos do site.

Cumprimentos


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Set 2014 às 13:20)

Alguém sabe o email da administração do forum?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Set 2014 às 13:31)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Alguém sabe o email da administração do forum?



Porque não contactas via MP um dos membros do staff? Vai dar ao mesmo.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Set 2014 às 13:43)

vou fazer isso


----------



## CptRena (25 Set 2014 às 00:45)

As conversações (mensagens privadas) estão com comportamento estranho.
O timestamp de todas as mensagens não é o real mas sim o timestamp do momento em que abro a conversação.
Para além disso o permalink que equivale ao número/id da mensagem é sempre 1. Não sei se é normal este último acontecer ou se se trata também de um bug.


----------



## Névoa (25 Set 2014 às 01:21)

Quando adiciono a página do forum aos quick links dos browsers que uso no tablet, ela perde o título MeteoPT.com Forum... etc, que é substituído pelo nome genérico XenForo. A situação foi verificada nos dois browsers que uso, Maxthon e Opera. É ainda de referir que o nome aparece correctamente nos separadores.

Além disso, tenho tido muitas dificuldades em aceder às páginas do forum quando carrego no link que deveria levar-me a elas (numeração da página, últimas mensagens ou outro).


----------



## Administrador (25 Set 2014 às 03:19)

CptRena disse:


> As conversações (mensagens privadas) estão com comportamento estranho.
> O timestamp de todas as mensagens não é o real mas sim o timestamp do momento em que abro a conversação.
> Para além disso o permalink que equivale ao número/id da mensagem é sempre 1. Não sei se é normal este último acontecer ou se se trata também de um bug.



Problema resolvido, obrigado pelo aviso!



Névoa disse:


> Quando adiciono a página do forum aos quick links dos browsers que uso no tablet, ela perde o título MeteoPT.com Forum... etc, que é substituído pelo nome genérico XenForo. A situação foi verificada nos dois browsers que uso, Maxthon e Opera. É ainda de referir que o nome aparece correctamente nos separadores.
> 
> Além disso, tenho tido muitas dificuldades em aceder às páginas do forum quando carrego no link que deveria levar-me a elas (numeração da página, últimas mensagens ou outro).



Não entendi bem se te estás a referir aos RSS feeds. Podes dizer-me exactamente os passos que deste para adicionar o fórum aos quick links no Opera? Preciso de reproduzir o problema no meu telemóvel.


----------



## Névoa (25 Set 2014 às 03:33)

Não são rss feeds, acredito que isso seja produzido por um metatag (que não o 《title》), mas o meu html 5 anda fraco.

Ir até a página do forum www.meteopt.com/forum/
Chamar as opçöes do Opera (tecla inferior esquerda no meu dispositivo, mas não sei se são todos assim);
Seleccionar Adicionar à Speed Link.
Edit. Desculpe, não é Speed Link mas sim Speed Dial, eu ontem vi-me à rasca para fazer este post pois cada vez que invocava a opção para ver o nome dela, o sistema crashava, e isso por umas 5 vezes seguidas...


----------



## Administrador (25 Set 2014 às 18:49)

Experimentei no meu telemóvel e o nome aparece-me correctamente, só na imagem é que me aparece o logo do xenForo:

http://i.imgur.com/KMCujap.png

Não consigo reproduzir o problema.


----------



## Névoa (25 Set 2014 às 19:07)

Administrador disse:


> Experimentei no meu telemóvel e o nome aparece-me correctamente, só na imagem é que me aparece o logo do xenForo:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/KMCujap.png
> 
> Não consigo reproduzir o problema.


É exactamente esta a questão. Numa das vezes que adicionei o forum, coloquei manualmente o nome, que apareceu no logo correctamente mas desapareceu logo depois que accionei o link, aparecendo então este do xenForum. Se não fosse por isso, acharia também que é um logo estático, mas mesmo que assim o fosse, também não faria sentido, pois se eu tivesse mais foruns com este motor tornar-se-ia difícil distingui-los.
Um dia com calma tento desvendar a situação com o firebug, se é que isso ainda existe. 

Edit. Já percebi o problema, da primeira vez que uma página é adicionada, ela aparece com uma cor de fundo com o nome dela, mas se a página pertencer a uma outra estrutura, e se esta estrutura já tiver um logo definido, então este nome é substituído por tal logo, que será obviamente estático ao contrário do que eu disse antes. Fiz agora uma experiência com uma página específica do youtube e o mesmo aconteceu. Mas ao contrário, o meu link do meteo@isep, por exemplo, aparece com o próprio nome.
Digamos que este sistema em si não é lá muito esperto.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2014 às 16:53)

Já consigo aceder ao fórum a 100%,parece já estar tudo ok,os meus agradecimentos à administração.


----------



## Administrador (27 Set 2014 às 22:18)

Névoa disse:


> É exactamente esta a questão. Numa das vezes que adicionei o forum, coloquei manualmente o nome, que apareceu no logo correctamente mas desapareceu logo depois que accionei o link, aparecendo então este do xenForum. Se não fosse por isso, acharia também que é um logo estático, mas mesmo que assim o fosse, também não faria sentido, pois se eu tivesse mais foruns com este motor tornar-se-ia difícil distingui-los.
> Um dia com calma tento desvendar a situação com o firebug, se é que isso ainda existe.
> 
> Edit. Já percebi o problema, da primeira vez que uma página é adicionada, ela aparece com uma cor de fundo com o nome dela, mas se a página pertencer a uma outra estrutura, e se esta estrutura já tiver um logo definido, então este nome é substituído por tal logo, que será obviamente estático ao contrário do que eu disse antes. Fiz agora uma experiência com uma página específica do youtube e o mesmo aconteceu. Mas ao contrário, o meu link do meteo@isep, por exemplo, aparece com o próprio nome.
> Digamos que este sistema em si não é lá muito esperto.



Creio que já consegui alterar o icon que aparece na Speed Dial. Podes confirmar?


----------



## Névoa (27 Set 2014 às 23:23)

Administrador disse:


> Creio que já consegui alterar o icon que aparece na Speed Dial. Podes confirmar?



Testei agora no Maxthon (o Opera eu já desinstalei porque passava a vida a crashar), e deu certo sim e ficou giríssimo!!! 

Obrigada!


----------



## rubenpires93 (6 Out 2014 às 23:01)

Boa noite, nos últimos dias acontece que ao aceder ao forum de um dispositivo móvel qualquer, este demora imenso, sempre mais que o normal e nada tem haver com a internet ou dispositivos pois já fiz vários testes sempre com os mesmos sintomas, algo que só acontece com este site. Agradeço verificação à administração e "feed back" aos demais membros.   Cumprimentos


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Out 2014 às 22:35)

Administração do forum agradecia que respondessem com a maior brevidade às minhas mensagens ou que me indicassem o email para vos poder contactar. obrigado


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2014 às 23:51)

Acho que o relógio ou a mudança de data não estão bem ajustados, às 23 horas as mensagens já eram datadas de "ontem"


----------



## meteoamador (15 Nov 2014 às 22:10)

Atenção ao tópico "*Compre Quality Real UE / EUA / Reino Unido passaportes, carteira de motorista, visa.ID Cartões" *colocado no seguimento.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Nov 2014 às 02:13)

A opção de denunciar é extremamente útil e permite que a integridade do Staff seja notificado do tópico ou post que está a infringir as regras, é mais rápido do que postar aqui.


----------



## Thomar (16 Nov 2014 às 10:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> A opção de denunciar é extremamente útil e permite que a integridade do Staff seja notificado do tópico ou post que está a infringir as regras, é mais rápido do que postar aqui.



Sim, sim. Ainda no outro dia fiz o mesmo por causa de uma publicidade a suplementos alimentares.


----------



## meteoamador (16 Nov 2014 às 13:57)

Tens razão até me esqueci que havia essa opção


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Nov 2014 às 14:37)

meteoamador disse:


> Tens razão até me esqueci que havia essa opção



Deixa lá, eu denunciei a mensagem uns 5/10 minutos depois de ter sido postada.


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2014 às 09:43)

Se a Administração tiver algumas mensagens enviadas por mim, esqueça-as porque o problema está resolvido.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Nov 2014 às 10:18)

Bons dias.

Que raio fizeram com o tipo de letra do fórum?
Aqui no pc está com um tipo "horrível" de letra em todo o fórum...


----------



## Kraliv (21 Nov 2014 às 10:52)

Srs do Staff,

Pretendia fazer o upload das imagens de construção do pluviómetro que estão em falta* neste meu tópico: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/construcao-de-pluviometro-helmman-caseiro-facil-e-barato.3942/

mas não me é permitido EDITAR o mesmo, agradeço que me comuniquem como devo proceder!



* os gajos do imageshack são uns fdp e lixaram as imagens!


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2014 às 11:21)

Kraliv... carrega de novo. Este formato não permite edição de mensagens.


----------



## Kraliv (21 Nov 2014 às 14:49)

"_é possível apagarem e editarem as próprias mensagens, mas têm um tempo limite de 12 horas para o fazerem_." 


Isso não faz sentido nenhum...então uma pessoa descobre que precisa de corrigir/alterar/apagar determinada info por variadíssimas razões… e não o pode fazer depois de passadas 12h??


Srs do Staff ??


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Nov 2014 às 15:20)

Por um lado faz sentido que tenha um tempo limitado para editar as mensagens, mas por outro lado já pensei o contrário por causa disto mesmo... 

Todas as imagens que foram partilhadas através do imageshack foram à vida, e algumas delas eram meteorologicamente fantásticas, pelo que se fosse possível editar as mensagens para ressuscitar as fotos era bastante agradável.


----------



## AnDré (21 Nov 2014 às 15:25)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Por um lado faz sentido que tenha um tempo limitado para editar as mensagens, mas por outro lado já pensei o contrário por causa disto mesmo...
> 
> Todas as imagens que foram partilhadas através do imageshack foram à vida, e algumas delas eram meteorologicamente fantásticas, pelo que se fosse possível editar as mensagens para ressuscitar as fotos era bastante agradável.



Era agradável, sim. Mas até ao momento ainda ninguém o fez.
Quem o quiser fazer, e todos agradeceremos essa vontade, basta enviar uma MP a alguém do staff para que se possa tornar "editável" o tópico pretendido.




Kraliv disse:


> "_é possível apagarem e editarem as próprias mensagens, mas têm um tempo limite de 12 horas para o fazerem_."
> 
> 
> Isso não faz sentido nenhum...então uma pessoa descobre que precisa de corrigir/alterar/apagar determinada info por variadíssimas razões… e não o pode fazer depois de passadas 12h??
> ...



Kraliv,

Penso que agora já podes editar o post que pretendes.


----------



## Kraliv (21 Nov 2014 às 17:18)

O Tópico em questão, http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/construcao-de-pluviometro-helmman-caseiro-facil-e-barato.3942/ , já está devidamente actualizado com as fotos originais!

@AnDré


----------



## camrov8 (11 Dez 2014 às 20:02)

Uma pergunta sei que posso estar errado, mas o tópico "Oceânia" não de ser Oceania se ^  sendo uma palavra grave a a tónica esta na sílaba ni ,


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2014 às 21:00)

camrov8 disse:


> Uma pergunta sei que posso estar errado, mas o tópico "Oceânia" não de ser Oceania se ^  sendo uma palavra grave a a tónica esta na sílaba ni ,



Resposta, aqui: Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## camrov8 (11 Dez 2014 às 22:53)

Não sendo chato e se deriva de oceano  o que esta o ^ la a fazer, nunca fui grande pistola a língua materna  e o acordo não ajuda e vou escrever pelo velho até ir desta para melhor, e as respostas da net também não ajudam só dizem que uma é grafia nossa e a outra brasuca, por mim fica Oceania  por soar melhor e pela pesquisa a maioria das línguas incluindo latim e galego não ^, mas se alguém me esclarecer melhor que a net dou o braço a torcer


----------



## Aurélio (11 Dez 2014 às 23:10)

Na verdade ambas estão correctas dependente da forma como seja falado, eu por exemplo sempre disse O - ce - a - ni - a, ou seja será escrito na forma "Oceania", sempre ouvi falar assim.
Mas se por acaso ao falar disseres O - cea - nia  então escrever-se-á "Oceânia". Não vale a pena complicar


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Dez 2014 às 22:39)

O que se passa com os meteogramas????


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2014 às 23:29)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> O que se passa com os meteogramas????



Explicação aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...a-entidades-novidades.1323/page-4#post-464974


----------



## Paelagius (28 Dez 2014 às 01:28)

João Pedro disse:


> Olá Rozzo,
> 
> Quando faço "quote" as fotos "contraem" numa só e só ao clicar em "clique para expandir" voltam a aparecer todas. Ou seja, não me aparecem as tais "páginas e páginas de scroll" de que falas. Isto não acontece automaticamente a todos?



No pc contraem mas, por exemplo, na aplicação Tapatalk para a plataforma Android aparece tudo. Desconheço o comportamento noutras plataformas.

Já experimentei desactivar a permissão de bbcode nas definições da aplicação mas continua a carregar as imagens...

Muitas vezes, não existe o mínimo de critério na selecção de imagens  sendo publicadas várias em apenas um comentário.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2014 às 01:33)

OK! Não me estava a lembrar das aplicações! 
Mensagem recebida então, nada de citar todas as imagens!


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Dez 2014 às 23:31)

As mensagens privadas acabaram?

Ao entrar no perfil de alguns membros é possível ver-se as mensagens pessoais. É suposto ser assim?

Cumps.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Dez 2014 às 23:39)

Ruipedroo disse:


> As mensagens privadas acabaram?
> 
> Ao entrar no perfil de qualquer membro é possível ver-se as mensagens pessoais. É suposto ser assim?
> 
> Cumps.



As mensagens privadas não acabaram, ao clicares no nome de um utilizador aparece uma janela pop-up e ao clicares em Iniciar Conversa poderás escrever uma mensagem privada.

As mensagens apresentadas no perfil de cada membro são as mensagens postadas no fórum, não as privadas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Dez 2014 às 23:50)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> As mensagens privadas não acabaram, ao clicares no nome de um utilizador aparece uma janela pop-up e ao clicares em Iniciar Conversa poderás escrever uma mensagem privada.
> 
> As mensagens apresentadas no perfil de cada membro são as mensagens postadas no fórum, não as privadas.



Mas já vi aí uma série de perfis em que se viam algumas mensagens privadas, porém antigas. Deve ser um bug qualquer e já não deve acontecer com mensagens actuais. Vi por exemplo no perfil do Stormy ou AnDré.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Dez 2014 às 00:31)

Isso eram chamadas Mensagens de Visitante no software anterior e foram desactivadas, eram mensagens que deixavas no perfil da pessoa mas toda a gente podia ver. Como houve uma importação de todos os dados para o novo software do fórum, isso veio incluído porque há uma função similar.


----------



## Zapiao (29 Dez 2014 às 02:23)

Colegas podem explicar porque razão de vez em quando os meteogramas saiem com artefactos estranhos como a pressão toda ao mesmo nível ?


----------



## fhff (29 Dez 2014 às 11:44)

Alguém tem problemas em visualizar o forum no Tapatalk? não estou a conseguir aceder....


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jan 2015 às 22:05)

É só comigo ou o fórum hoje está um pouco lento e a bloquear cada vez que se abre algum tópico?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Jan 2015 às 22:08)

Mr. Neves disse:


> É só comigo ou o fórum hoje está um pouco lento e a bloquear cada vez que se abre algum tópico?



Por aqui também...


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2015 às 23:51)

Eu parei a actividade por algumas horas, pensei que talvez estivessem em manutenção ou com algum problema. Mas para inserir apenas esta mensagem levou um minuto.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Fev 2015 às 18:34)

Onde posso consultar o histórico de cartas meteorologicas???


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Fev 2015 às 18:47)

Boas. Porque é que os meteogramas GFS aqui no site demoram tanto a sair agora? Ainda não saiu a run das 12...


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2015 às 20:11)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas. Porque é que os meteogramas GFS aqui no site demoram tanto a sair agora? Ainda não saiu a run das 12...



Noutros sites também tenho observado essa demora. Inclusivamente hoje foram saltadas algumas horas para a run das 0h. Por vezes seis horas depois ainda não saíu o 2ºpainel todo.


----------



## Vince (1 Fev 2015 às 23:53)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas. Porque é que os meteogramas GFS aqui no site demoram tanto a sair agora? Ainda não saiu a run das 12...




Desde que foi o upgrade do GFS devido ao grande aumento de resolução horizontal e vertical do modelo, todo o processamento ficou mais lento e pesado, os ficheiros aumentaram muito de tamanho, a informação basicamente quadruplicou, demorando mais o download e depois o próprio processamento dos dados.
O problema não é apenas do limite de recursos do nosso lado, mas também do próprio NCEP. Os downloads ficaram extremamente lentos, sobretudo nas runs das 12/18z que coincide com o tráfego congestionado da Net nos EUA e Europa.
Nos Meteogramas nem é o pior, nas cartas é que tem sido muito complicado. A ver se há hipóteses de melhorar no futuro.


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2015 às 00:03)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Onde posso consultar o histórico de cartas meteorologicas???



São reanálises. Antes de mais convém explicar que reanálises são uma simulação da atmosfera do passado recorrendo a modelos específicos onde são injectados dados do passado, como observações, sondagens, etc. Não são uma reprodução exacta da atmosfera mas uma estimativa mais ou menos aproximada, logo, mais ou menos errada.

No Portal do fórum estão disponíveis várias reanálises diferentes,

NCEP NCAR Reanalysis
http://www.meteopt.com/clima/reanalise-ncep/diario/peninsula-iberica

20th Century Reanalysis
http://www.meteopt.com/clima/reanalise-20thc/diario/peninsula-iberica

NCAR Surface Pressure
http://www.meteopt.com/clima/pressao-atmosferica


----------



## Zapiao (10 Mar 2015 às 00:25)

Colegas, porque não recebo notificação por mail de novas respostas aos topicos subscritos?


----------



## camrov8 (21 Mar 2015 às 18:16)

não é bem um problema mas queria fazer uma pergunta, nas imagens de satélite a imagem estacionaria apresenta um grande zoom em Portugal, mas na animada vai para a visão da Europa, porque não permanece na península


----------



## Zapiao (25 Abr 2015 às 13:54)

Porque razao isto acontece? É muito chato querer ver como está modelado hoje o dia e aparecer isto...E acontece muitas vezes.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jun 2015 às 19:37)

As cartas da temperatura do mar estão desactualizadas desde o início de 2015.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jun 2015 às 17:35)

Boa tarde. Tenho reparado já há algum tempo que a previsão do Jet Stream aos 300 hPa  não está disponivel nos modelos GFS cá do fórum, que se está a passar?
Obrigado pela atenção.


----------



## Orion (24 Jun 2015 às 22:26)

No ECM, o _output_ passa dos ventos para a temperatura:


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jun 2015 às 19:11)

Talvez alguma moderação necessária no tópico dos incêndios, no que se refere a fotografias...  Fotos e imagens de satélite poderão ser motivadoras para algumas mentes mais perturbadas...

Peço à moderação a eliminação da minha mensagem que ontem publiquei, pois faltou colocar o meu nome nas fotografias... Publiquei hoje novamente as fotografias já com o meu nome.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-junho-2015.8274/page-13#post-495182


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 06:52)

Gerofil disse:


> Talvez alguma moderação necessária no tópico dos incêndios, no que se refere a fotografias...  Fotos e imagens de satélite poderão ser motivadoras para algumas mentes mais perturbadas...



Sem dúvida uma questão a merecer discussão urgente. Penso que seria interessante e útil termos uma opinião profissional ou talvez acesso a estudos de psicologia sobre pirómanos para perceber se a difusão de imagens sobre incêndios pode incentivar as acções de fogo posto. Por um lado há essa questão, mas por outro há o carácter informativo, instrutivo e fomentador das consciências para o problema dos fogos e da sua prevenção e combate. Para mim as imagens permitem-me conhecer e compreender melhor para prevenir e estudar a relação da evolução dos fogos com o ordenamento da paisagem e com a meteorologia; para todas as mentes bem intencionadas acho que as imagens pelo horror que representam, podem actuar como um forte catalisador da iniciativa pessoal para as acções de prevenção, para uma atitude constante de vigilância, para uma intervenção imediata com alerta das actuações suspeitas ou perigosas que testemunhem, para um espírito crítico sobre o ordenamento do território e defesa da paisagem natural.

A ausência de imagens pode alhear as boas consciências, que acreditamos serem a esmagadora maioria, especialmente das populações urbanas que sentem o problema dos fogos com algo lá longe que não lhes diz respeito. Ao verem as terríveis imagens de qualquer incêndio, mais do que um simples texto ou notícia escrita vulgarizada, ao compreenderem a destruição de vida que significam, a perda de riqueza, a desgraça de populações, isso mobiliza-as a tornarem-se activas para a prevenção e a contribuirem pelo menos com a sua opinião e força cívica para políticas que minimizem esta catástrofe.


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2015 às 10:00)

São fotos circunstanciais, são relatos, não vejo problema nelas.

Às vezes quando vejo grandes fotos de incêndios já meio artísticas, também torço o olho, mas é um bocado irrelevante, quando há incêndios as próprias TV's abrem os telejornais com directos que acho muito piores, e os próprios jornais enchem-se de fotografias tipo espectáculo. A coisa dá para os dois lados, uma fotografia impactante ajuda as pessoas a perceber a gravidade de uma situação.

Já que se fala nisso, acho que há outra coisa mais importante que se calhar se deveria reflectir. Refiro-me à questão das localizações das EMA do IPMA, às vezes penso que se calhar não é boa ideia se divulgar a localização exacta das mesmas dado que volta e meia são assaltadas e vandalizadas. Fiquei a pensar nisso aqui há dias.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jun 2015 às 10:25)

Vince disse:


> Já que se fala nisso, acho que há outra coisa mais importante que se calhar se deveria reflectir. Refiro-me à questão das localizações das EMA do IPMA, às vezes penso que se calhar não é boa ideia se divulgar a localização exacta das mesmas dado que volta e meia são assaltadas e vandalizadas. Fiquei a pensar nisso aqui há dias.



Tens razão, por exemplo, quando criei o tópico Localização de algumas EMAS´s, foi no sentido de melhor compreensão das leituras das respectivas estações, agora, se há pessoas mal intencionadas,  claro que sim, o que é uma pena.
Voçês,administradores, não conseguem fazer com que determinados tópicos só sejam lidos apenas por membros do forum?  Se calhar a ideia não tem cabimento, mas pronto é uma sugestão.


----------



## vitamos (26 Jun 2015 às 11:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tens razão, por exemplo, quando criei o tópico Localização de algumas EMAS´s, foi no sentido de melhor compreensão das leituras das respectivas estações, agora, se há pessoas mal intencionadas,  claro que sim, o que é uma pena.
> Voçês,administradores, não conseguem fazer com que determinados tópicos só sejam lidos apenas por membros do forum?  Se calhar a ideia não tem cabimento, mas pronto é uma sugestão.



Entendo a sugestão mas... Quem nos garante que todos os membros do fórum são bem intencionados (por mais que queiramos acreditar que sim  )?


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jun 2015 às 11:46)

vitamos disse:


> Entendo a sugestão mas... Quem nos garante que todos os membros do fórum são bem intencionados (por mais que queiramos acreditar que sim  )?



Apaguem o tópico.


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2015 às 12:09)

Como referes, sempre houve interesse em saber as condições de determinadas estações, normal aqui no fórum, e há muitos outros tópicos disso ao longo dos anos, antes desse teu.
Vou ver se haverá possibilidade de limitar a membros com mais de  x mensagens, isso deixa de fora eventuais curiosos de passagem, e fica acessível apenas a membros já com um bom histórico. Mas para já não sei se é possível.


----------



## Orion (26 Jun 2015 às 13:11)

Vince disse:


> Como referes, sempre houve interesse em saber as condições de determinadas estações, normal aqui no fórum, e há muitos outros tópicos disso ao longo dos anos, antes desse teu.
> Vou ver se haverá possibilidade de limitar a membros com mais de  x mensagens, isso deixa de fora eventuais curiosos de passagem, e fica acessível apenas a membros já com um bom histórico. Mas para já não sei se é possível.



Não querendo ofender ninguém mas penso que o histórico do fórum nada tem a ver com intenções pessoais desse género. A internet é vasta. É pouco provável que seja um fórum, especialmente este, que motive alguém a vandalizar. Acredito que sejam os locais a vandalizar já que sabem a localização. Não creio que alguém faça longas viagens para vandalizar (já assaltar é diferente). Não acho que se deva apagar o tópico. Quanto muito que se omita os detalhes mais específicos. Para a obtenção destes, há sempre outros meios. Por exemplo, e relativamente à rede hidrometeorológica dos Açores, só falta mesmo estarem no sítio as coordenadas de GPS. Até a rede sísmica dos Açores é vandalizada e, do meu conhecimento, não há propriamente um catálogo da sua localização.


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2015 às 14:58)

Sim, não é para apagar, saber as localizações e condições exactas é importante em muitas discussões no âmbito do fórum.
E como referes, quem está mesmo mal intencionado consegue com algum trabalho, pouco ou muito, encontrar o que quer.
De qualquer forma, seria mais para evitar dar a papinha "toda feita" centralizada num local a algum grupo mais organizado, a certa altura tenho ideia que havia roubos de paneis solares por exemplo, que já é um outro tipo de criminalidade, em que haver um tópico com muita informação condensada poderia ser tentador.
Há de se arranjar uma solução equilibrada.


----------



## MSantos (26 Jun 2015 às 23:11)

Peço a alguém da administração/moderação que fixe o tópico *"Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2015)" *actualmente ainda está fixo o tópico de 2014.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2015 às 12:42)

Os meteogramas do GFS...está tudo a zero .


----------



## MSantos (10 Jul 2015 às 20:10)

Gostaria de perguntar à moderação/administração se é possível alterar o período em que se pode editar posts, é muito irritante ver erros, ou falhas de pontuação, nos dias seguintes à publicação dos meus posts e não ser possível corrigir. Na minha opinião os membros deviam ter o direito de editar os seus posts ou mesmo apaga-los se assim o entenderem, pelo menos num prazo maior do que aquele que está actualmente estabelecido.

Serei eu o único a ter esta opinião? É só a mim que isto acontece?


----------



## Orion (17 Jul 2015 às 15:22)

Continua a haver um problema no ECM:


----------



## PedroMAR (24 Jul 2015 às 19:43)

Boa tarde.
Gostaria de saber o porquê de ter sido alterado o "privilégio" de não escrever no tema "seguimento dos incêndios florestais"


----------



## Snifa (24 Jul 2015 às 19:58)

PedroMAR disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Gostaria de saber o porquê de ter sido alterado o "privilégio" de não escrever no tema "seguimento dos incêndios florestais"



O tópico foi bloqueado a novas mensagens, não sei se definitiva ou temporariamente, mas também, devido ao rumo que algumas discussões estavam a tomar é natural que assim seja, uma coisa é discutir saudavelmente uma temática, outra é entrar quase no campo da falta de respeito ou do insulto pessoal, acho que a administração/moderação fez bem em bloquear o tópico, pois se não o fizesse, eventualmente, a discussão iria ficar descontrolada e nada agradável, portanto, foi posto um travão a isso.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jul 2015 às 22:48)

Independentemente da razão que esteja subjacente à decisão tomada pela administração/moderação, que todos nós devemos aceitar e respeitar, acho que os assunto tratados no tópico também muitas vezes não se alinhavam de forma correcta com os restantes seguimentos meteorológicos, pelo que na minha opinião deveria ser remetido para o Off-Topic sempre que os assuntos tratados nada tivessem a haver com uma uma abordagem meteorológica.
Isto porque cada vez que se surgia um novo assunto ou notícia a abordar no tópico de incêndios, todos os outros tópicos de seguimento passavam a ser tratados de forma secundária.
Concordo plenamente com a decisão tomada pela administração/moderação em suspender por agora aquele tópico, que eu acho até que vem de encontro aos interesses do próprio Fórum, sem esquecer *eventualmente* também a dificuldade acrescida de os comentadores por vezes não assumirem de facto a(s) responsabilidade(s) dos comentários inseridos (por exemplo, colocar uma fotografia sem a respectiva fonte talvez consiga passar mas fazer determinadas acusações em termos de responsabilidade relacionadas com os incêndios carece responsabilidade pessoal...).


----------



## CptRena (4 Ago 2015 às 20:26)

Boas

Já há algum tempo que detectei isto a acontecer. Pensei que fosse um problema temporário, mas parece que não quer deixar de ocorrer.

Ao iniciar um conversação, e parece que também mesmo depois nas mensagens seguintes, os membros, participantes na conversa, não estão a receber o e-mail notificativo.

Cumprimentos


----------



## JTavares (5 Ago 2015 às 00:50)

CptRena disse:


> Boas
> 
> Já há algum tempo que detectei isto a acontecer. Pensei que fosse um problema temporário, mas parece que não quer deixar de ocorrer.
> 
> ...


Eu tambem nao recebo nenhum mail quando respondem aos topicos subscritos. O que se passa?


----------



## CptRena (5 Ago 2015 às 01:09)

JTavares disse:


> Eu tambem nao recebo nenhum mail quando respondem aos topicos subscritos. O que se passa?



Bem, então sendo assim já suponho que haja um problema no serviço de e-mail do servidor. Para estar a haver outros problemas relacionados como o envio de e-mails, é o que me parece. A ver se algum "Staff" dá alguma novidade acerca do assunto.


----------



## Vince (5 Ago 2015 às 07:54)

Sim, há um problema com mails para alguns fornecedores como o hotmail/outlook, e é um problema que ainda deve levar algum tempo a ficar resolvido.
Por vezes há ataques ou ao no nosso server, sites ou noutros na mesma gama de ip's em que o atacante usa recursos para enviar grandes doses de spam, acabando por IP(s) irem parar a blacklists, e quando isso acontece leva tempo a liberar a situação.


----------



## CptRena (5 Ago 2015 às 11:33)

Está explicado o mistério. Então como chamo a atenção do @Administrador, sem ter outra forma de o contactar?
O "Staff" que também é o Administrador que se acuse, e verifique a conta, se faz favor. Ou alguém que saiba quem ele é, que lhe comunique para ir verificar as novas conversas no fórum, se faz favor.
Obrigado


----------



## Gerofil (8 Ago 2015 às 11:29)

Olá, julgo que estas nuvens não foram capturadas em Portugal, pelo que a mensagem (e as seguintes) não estará no sítio certo:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/nuvens-lenticulares.6444/#post-501483


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2015 às 17:34)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá, julgo que estas nuvens não foram capturadas em Portugal, pelo que a mensagem (e as seguintes) não estará no sítio certo:
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/nuvens-lenticulares.6444/#post-501483



Sem dúvida, é na Nova Zelândia.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Ago 2015 às 15:26)

Boa tarde, é só a mim que o link do "Imgur" no modelo GFS para todos os parâmetros não funciona?


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2015 às 20:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Boa tarde, é só a mim que o link do "Imgur" no modelo GFS para todos os parâmetros não funciona?



O Imgur está com problemas.


----------



## MSantos (12 Ago 2015 às 00:11)

MSantos disse:


> Gostaria de perguntar à moderação/administração se é possível alterar o período em que se pode editar posts, é muito irritante ver erros, ou falhas de pontuação, nos dias seguintes à publicação dos meus posts e não ser possível corrigir. Na minha opinião os membros deviam ter o direito de editar os seus posts ou mesmo apaga-los se assim o entenderem, pelo menos num prazo maior do que aquele que está actualmente estabelecido.
> 
> Serei eu o único a ter esta opinião? É só a mim que isto acontece?



Visto que ninguém me respondeu volto a insistir, não dá para alterarem ou alargarem o tempo de edição de posts? 
Desde a mudança de servidor do fórum esta foi a única alteração que não faz nenhum sentido, pelo menos para mim.

Gostaria de obter uma resposta da moderação/administração sobres este tema.


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2015 às 09:14)

Já foi explicado anteriormente que há uma limitação nesta plataforma em que o tempo de eliminar e editar é comum, não dá para definir separadamente. E o fórum não pode permitir tempos muito prolongados nisso, já houve algumas chatices no passado, de resto nem é prática comum em fóruns permitir isso indefinidamente.
Quem acha que precisa mesmo (por ex. utilizadores muito participativos do fórum que fazem resumos, índices, etc, que necessitem de muitas actualizações, editar ou actualizar coisas importantes, repor fotografias perdidas, etc) pode pedir uma excepção por MP.


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2015 às 14:56)

As cartas da precipitação do ECM dão erro quando se tenta fazer o _upload _para o Imgur. Nome do ficheiro muito longo?


----------



## Administrador (14 Out 2015 às 21:13)

Orion disse:


> As cartas da precipitação do ECM dão erro quando se tenta fazer o _upload _para o Imgur. Nome do ficheiro muito longo?



Consegues dar um exemplo? Testei e parece estar tudo bem.


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2015 às 21:17)

Administrador disse:


> Consegues dar um exemplo? Testei e parece estar tudo bem.









Deu o mesmo erro estando ligado e desligado na minha conta. Se sou o único, paciência, eu cá me arranjo


----------



## actioman (29 Out 2015 às 13:01)

Já me surgiu um problema 2 ou 3 vezes que é o seguinte:  Quando vou publicar o post aparece a mensagem de erro que só são permitidos no máximo 4 smiles. Até aqui tudo bem (se bem que eu sou dos que abusa um pouco da bonecada!).
Mas, como ainda agora me aconteceu, eu na minha mensagem apenas tinha dois, as mensagens que eu estava a citar é que tinham mais e todos são contabilizados para o efeito. Tive de optar por apagar os de uma das mensagens que citei.
Não deviam as citações ser desconsideradas para esta contabilidade dos smiles?

Obrigado!


----------



## vamm (29 Out 2015 às 13:33)

actioman disse:


> Já me surgiu um problema 2 ou 3 vezes que é o seguinte:  Quando vou publicar o post aparece a mensagem de erro que só são permitidos no máximo 4 smiles. Até aqui tudo bem (se bem que eu sou dos que abusa um pouco da bonecada!).
> Mas, como ainda agora me aconteceu, eu na minha mensagem apenas tinha dois, as mensagens que eu estava a citar é que tinham mais e todos são contabilizados para o efeito. Tive de optar por apagar os de uma das mensagens que citei.
> Não deviam as citações ser desconsideradas para esta contabilidade dos smiles?
> 
> Obrigado!


Também já me apareceu imenso isso (sim, sou uma das que usa muito os bonecos) e achava o mesmo que tu, se bem que mais de 4 smiles por mensagem iria criar algum _lag_ extra ao fórum. O que eu juntaria à tua sugestão era a possibilidade de citarmos as mensagens que queremos, os smiles lá existentes passarem apenas a um código do smile ou serem retirados automaticamente para que aqueles que citam não tenham de andar a limpar a mensagem para poderem responder à vontade.


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2015 às 15:05)

actioman disse:


> Já me surgiu um problema 2 ou 3 vezes que é o seguinte:  Quando vou publicar o post aparece a mensagem de erro que só são permitidos no máximo 4 smiles. Até aqui tudo bem (se bem que eu sou dos que abusa um pouco da bonecada!).
> Mas, como ainda agora me aconteceu, eu na minha mensagem apenas tinha dois, as mensagens que eu estava a citar é que tinham mais e todos são contabilizados para o efeito. Tive de optar por apagar os de uma das mensagens que citei.
> Não deviam as citações ser desconsideradas para esta contabilidade dos smiles?
> 
> Obrigado!



Também já me aconteceu isso, quando o post que citamos tem 4 smiles. A única forma de acrescentar mais smiles aos post é apagar os do post citado. Compreendo que haja algum controle no uso de smiles, senão isto ia parecer um desenho animado, mas era interessante se os smiles do post citado não contassem para o numero limite de smilies por post.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Out 2015 às 19:42)

o meu problema é com o modelo ECMWF aqui no fórum. Por exemplo quando vou ver a precipitação só consigo ver nas 24 horas seguintes e depois nas 48h, 72h, 96h e 120h, a partir das 132h já não consigo visualizar.
Se alguém me pudesse esclarecer agradecia.


----------



## Vince (29 Out 2015 às 20:15)

actioman disse:


> Já me surgiu um problema 2 ou 3 vezes que é o seguinte:  Quando vou publicar o post aparece a mensagem de erro que só são permitidos no máximo 4 smiles. Até aqui tudo bem (se bem que eu sou dos que abusa um pouco da bonecada!).
> Mas, como ainda agora me aconteceu, eu na minha mensagem apenas tinha dois, as mensagens que eu estava a citar é que tinham mais e todos são contabilizados para o efeito. Tive de optar por apagar os de uma das mensagens que citei.
> Não deviam as citações ser desconsideradas para esta contabilidade dos smiles?
> 
> Obrigado!



É limitação da plataforma, realmente não deveria contabilizar os smilies/emoticons da citação, quanto a isso nada podemos fazer.
Há um limite nisso porque há pessoas que exageram e um tópico num fórum não deve ser um chat cheio de bonecada.
De qualquer forma aumentou-se agora para 6, desde que jurem que por cada smile em excesso é salvo um urso panda algures na China. 



Davidmpb disse:


> o meu problema é com o modelo ECMWF aqui no fórum. Por exemplo quando vou ver a precipitação só consigo ver nas 24 horas seguintes e depois nas 48h, 72h, 96h e 120h, a partir das 132h já não consigo visualizar.
> Se alguém me pudesse esclarecer agradecia.



É problema na origem, a certa altura a ECMWF disponibilizou tudo, mas depois mudaram de ideias e só disponibilizam de 24 em 24h até às 120h.
O fórum vai buscar isso a um antigo site da ECMWF, na verdade até estou admirado ainda não terem cortado tudo.

Eles tem esta mensagem lá imenso tempo, portanto nem se admirem se um dia acabar de vez.

_Apart from some operational charts, the content on this website is no longer being updated and will eventually be removed._
http://old.ecmwf.int/samples/d/insp...urope!msl!pop!od!oper!w_mslrain!2011043000!!/​


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Out 2015 às 20:35)

Vince disse:


> É problema na origem, a certa altura a ECMWF disponibilizou tudo, mas depois mudaram de ideias e só disponibilizam de 24 em 24h até às 120h.
> O fórum vai buscar isso a um antigo site da ECMWF, na verdade até estou admirado ainda não terem cortado tudo.
> 
> Eles tem esta mensagem lá imenso tempo, portanto nem se admirem se um dia acabar de vez.
> ...



Mas se assim é, porque é que o ipma tem acesso ás cartas de 6 em 6 horas? ou eles só disponibilizam para entidades oficiais?


----------



## Vince (29 Out 2015 às 20:52)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas se assim é, porque é que o ipma tem acesso ás cartas de 6 em 6 horas? ou eles só disponibilizam para entidades oficiais?



O IPMA é membro da ECMWF, é o conjunto das entidades/países que financiam a ECMWF. Imagina como se fosse uma empresa, o IPMA é um dos sócios/donos, acho que é via orçamento do IPMA que Portugal financia a sua parte da ECMWF.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Out 2015 às 23:03)

O melhor site, para se ver, a quantidade de precipitação prevista pelo ECM de 6 em 6 h é o Foreca. Por exemplo, para Portalegre: http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Portalegre


----------



## sandgrain (17 Nov 2015 às 10:41)

Bom dia,

antes de mais quero agradecer o trabalho realizado por toda a equipa do MeteoPT! 

Visito diariamente o site e, em particular, os modelos numéricos e, desde há uns dias, que não consigo visualizar a larga maioria das imagens da referida secção do site. Apenas aparece o icon de imagem não carregada. 

Mais alguém com esta dificuldade?

Obrigado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2015 às 13:03)

Boas...afinal há mais gente ,eu também não consigo ver os mapas,de qualquer modelo numérico,só consigo ver os meteogramas do GFS de Portugal.


----------



## rozzo (17 Nov 2015 às 13:32)

Houve um problema com o servidor onde estão alojadas essas cartas, esperemos que seja resolvido com brevidade.
De qualquer forma, como o ALBIMETEO referiu, no entretanto podemos ir consultando os Meteogramas, que estão OK, até tudo estar normalizado!


----------



## Gerofil (20 Nov 2015 às 16:22)

Enquanto persiste o problema, sugiro o seguinte link:

http://www.tiempo.com/modelos/


----------



## sandgrain (20 Nov 2015 às 22:19)

Obrigado Gerofil!


----------



## Pedro Braz (22 Nov 2015 às 21:10)

Como é que posso eliminar uma conta?


----------



## Administrador (25 Nov 2015 às 00:05)

Pedro Braz disse:


> Como é que posso eliminar uma conta?



Contacta alguém do Staff.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Nov 2015 às 10:36)

As cartas dos modelos numéricos estão novamente disponíveis.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Nov 2015 às 08:50)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> As cartas dos modelos numéricos estão novamente disponíveis.



Boas.
Já voltaram, mas algo se passa...
Esta é uma imagem tirada agora. A saída das 00Z de Sexta é válida para 4.ª Feira dia 25?


----------



## Vince (27 Nov 2015 às 16:38)

Tinha um erro, estava sempre a processar a mesma saída de 4ªfeira.
Agora na saída das 12 já deve ficar tudo em ordem.


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2015 às 11:55)

O link para o tópico de previsões de média distância não está a funcionar, aparece uma mensagem de erro. pelo menos no meu Browser.


----------



## Vince (3 Dez 2015 às 12:00)

MSantos disse:


> O link para o tópico de previsões de média distância não está a funcionar, aparece uma mensagem de erro. pelo menos no meu Browser.



Corrigido, havia um "h" a mais no "http", obrigado.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Dez 2015 às 14:07)

quem passou o _*lápis azul*_ no tópico do veganismo  passamos para tempos antes 1974, repudio todo o tipo de censura e bloquear o tópico é censura e como tal repudiável


----------



## boneli (23 Dez 2015 às 14:19)

Este será também a minha ultima mensagem neste fórum. Estou triste e desiludido na forma como se corta e risca. Termino aqui a minha participação.

Espero ao menos que não apaguem este.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (23 Dez 2015 às 14:24)

Sei de outro membro que abandonou o fórum pelo mesmo motivo.
Assim não vão lá, o tempo do lápis azul já passou. Sou moderador de um fórum sobre música com a mesma dimensão que este e nunca, mas nunca, bloqueamos um tópico sem antes tentar acalmar a situação ou sem dar explicações sobre os motivos do bloqueio. Acho que prevalece o bom-senso e cabe aos moderadores deste fórum zelar pelo bom ambiente do mesmo. Se as coisas estavam exaltadas no tópico sobre o Veganismo, apenas havia a necessidade de uma ameaça ou aviso de bloqueio caso não se mudassem as atitudes. 
Acho que esta atitude por parte da moderação é mais contestável e repugnante do que tudo o que se passou no tópico do Veganismo.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Dez 2015 às 15:13)

Penso que a questão não se deve apenas à exaltação que existia no tópico sobre Veganismo... Estavam sistematicamente a ser usados argumentos de anticiência, intoleráveis num fórum desta natureza, quanto a mim. E eram usados com uma arrogância típica de quem nega o método científico. Repito, isso é totalmente contrário à natureza deste fórum...


----------



## Vince (23 Dez 2015 às 15:38)

O tópico foi bloqueado. A discussão foi interessante até que radicalizou. Só não foi apagado já há dias e o membro banido por má educação, " bando de deficientes mentais" (sic), por tolerância ao mesmo e respeito pela antiguidade no fórum. Já foi muito, ainda por cima numa discussão que metia mais pseudociência e misticisismo do que propriamente argumentos em defesa do veganismo.
Como passado uns dias tudo se mantém na mesma discussão radicalizada que não leva a lado nenhum porque há muito fundamentalismo à mistura, o tópico foi bloqueado. Quem quis participar no tópico já explicou os seus pontos de vista.


----------



## Thomar (26 Fev 2016 às 17:24)

Estou com muitos problemas a aceder ao forum, mais alguém? (e sim, é só ao forum)

*Service Temporarily Unavailable*
The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.

MeteoPT.com Server at www.meteopt.com Port 80


----------



## Célia Salta (26 Fev 2016 às 17:26)

Thomar disse:


> Estou com muitos problemas a aceder ao forum, mais alguém? (e sim, é só ao forum)
> 
> *Service Temporarily Unavailable*
> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
> ...


eu tambem


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2016 às 17:28)

Thomar disse:


> Estou com muitos problemas a aceder ao forum, mais alguém? (e sim, é só ao forum)
> 
> *Service Temporarily Unavailable*
> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
> ...



Por aqui também tenho tido o mesmo problema em aceder ao fórum.
Deve ser por estar muito sobrecarregado de pessoas a publicarem dados, e ele acaba por ir abaixo.


----------



## SLM (26 Fev 2016 às 17:43)

Também estou com problemas en aceder através da aplicação tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (14 Mar 2016 às 19:02)

quem gere o forum isto é uma democracia ou não, pois parece que é o Marcelo Caetano a gerir, porque motivo apagaram os meus post´s em sismos Portugal, sei que eram uma provocação pela recorrente postagem sobre a crise sismica em Málaga mais perto de Melilla e da Argélia e fora do território nacional quando o local indicado seria Sismos Internacional onde também se esta a fazer o acompanhamento


----------



## vitamos (14 Mar 2016 às 23:31)

camrov8 disse:


> sei que eram uma provocação



Respondido


----------



## MeteoFan™ (21 Mar 2016 às 00:25)

Não é um problema, antes uma dúvida.

O que representa o número 140, a verde que tenho no meu Perfil?


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2016 às 00:36)

MeteoFan™ disse:


> Não é um problema, antes uma dúvida.
> 
> O que representa o número 140, a verde que tenho no meu Perfil?


é o número de letras que podes escrever


----------



## MeteoFan™ (21 Mar 2016 às 00:49)

joralentejano disse:


> é o número de letras que podes escrever


Ah ok.Obrigado


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2016 às 09:30)

Parece que a API do Imgur deixou de funcionar na versão presente no fórum.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Abr 2016 às 08:54)

ecobcg disse:


> Parece que a API do Imgur deixou de funcionar na versão presente no fórum.



Bom dia novamente,

Sobre este assunto, não há ainda nenhuma solução?


----------



## Administrador (8 Abr 2016 às 18:48)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia novamente,
> 
> Sobre este assunto, não há ainda nenhuma solução?



Estamos a tratar disso, só um pouco mais de paciência.


----------



## Jota 21 (11 Abr 2016 às 15:35)

Boas tardes.

Estou com problemas ao consultar a parte relativa às previsões na vossa página.
Abro o separador Previsões, escolho o GFS, aparecem-me os mapas das previsões mas não os consigo passar para a a frente. Ou seja, não consigo consultar as horas/dias seguintes. Isto no Chrome e no Firefox. O único browser em que não acontece é no Edge.
Alguma incompatibilidade?

Outra questão é o adblock. Já o desactivei para este site mas torna-se irritante aparecer sempre aquele aviso na parte superior da página de cada vez que mudo de tópico dentro deste fórum...
é mesmo assim?

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Vince (12 Abr 2016 às 11:48)

@Jota 21

* O problema das cartas em que não dava para visualizar as seguintes foi resolvido mas é provável que tenhas que apagar a cache e forçar um refresh pois o script com erro pode estar ainda guardado na cache.
* O aviso do adblock supostamente desaparece desde o momento que crias a excepção ao Meteopt, fizemos muitos testes e assim tem acontecido. Se por qualquer razão a ti se mantém contacta por MP para tentarmos identificar/despistar o problema.

* O assunto Imgur ainda não está a 100%, deverá ficar pronto logo à noite ou amanhã.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Abr 2016 às 12:58)

Sugiro aos moderadores que se faça uma síntese das mensagens do tópico Sismos Internacionais 2016, pois o mesmo está repleto de mensagens relativos a um único sismo; talvez seja melhor criar um tópico específico relativo à crise sísmica no Japão e liberte aquele tópico de tantas mensagens sobre um único sismo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Abr 2016 às 13:08)

Gerofil disse:


> Sugiro aos moderadores que se faça uma síntese das mensagens do tópico Sismos Internacionais 2016, pois o mesmo está repleto de mensagens relativos a um único sismo; talvez seja melhor criar um tópico específico relativo à crise sísmica no Japão e liberte aquele tópico de tantas mensagens sobre um único sismo.


Pois eu não quero criar problemas, apenas gostava de actualizar este evento que historicamente é muito relevante. Concordo com a criação de um tópico próprio.


----------



## sandgrain (29 Abr 2016 às 12:15)

Bom dia,

alguém mais com problemas no acesso às cartas do ECMWF? As do GFS funcionam, mas as do ECMWF deixaram de funcionar há algumas semanas.

Obrigado


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mai 2016 às 14:07)

Solicito a abertura do tópico referente aos incêndios para o ano de 2016, porque tenho material para publicar.


----------



## DaniFR (2 Mai 2016 às 21:44)

Gerofil disse:


> Solicito a abertura do tópico referente aos incêndios para o ano de 2016, porque tenho material para publicar.


http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-incendios-2016.8743/


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mai 2016 às 22:55)

O ECMWF (modelo numérico) está indisponível já há algum tempo...


----------



## camrov8 (16 Mai 2016 às 22:55)

uma coisa gosta de saber que mensagem minha foi apagada no tópico industria pois nem sequer me lembro de la ter escrito o quer que seja. O tópico é de Novembro de  2015 por só mostra incompetência vossa, primeiro porque parecem ser mais papistas que o papa depois apagar uma mensagem com mais de seis meses eu tinha vergonha de tal censura, pensei que estava em Portugal e não na Koreia do Norte ou Arabia Saudita já agora enviem por mensagem privada a tão grande blasfémia que foi necessário apagar


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mai 2016 às 01:39)

camrov8 disse:


> uma coisa gosta de saber que mensagem minha foi apagada no tópico industria pois nem sequer me lembro de la ter escrito o quer que seja. O tópico é de Novembro de  2015 por só mostra incompetência vossa, primeiro porque parecem ser mais papistas que o papa depois *apagar uma mensagem com mais de seis meses* eu tinha vergonha de tal censura, pensei que estava em Portugal e não na Koreia do Norte ou Arabia Saudita já agora enviem por mensagem privada a tão grande blasfémia que foi necessário apagar



Sabes que é mentira o que estás a dizer. Ora pensa no que publicaste há dois dias...



camrov8 disse:


> mas quê ser eléctrico e feio como o c*****o é obrigatório a tesla que nos salve destas anormalidades


----------



## camrov8 (18 Mai 2016 às 17:38)

não aguentam a linguagem nortenha, e ainda por cima não foi contra ninguém tenham paciência


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Mai 2016 às 18:08)

camrov8 disse:


> não aguentam a linguagem nortenha, e ainda por cima não foi contra ninguém tenham paciência


Primeiro de tudo, deve haver respeito. Segundo, alguns membros são mais sensíveis e já devias saber isso. Terceiro, lá porque é "a linguagem nortenha", não quer dizer que tens o direito de escrever essas palavras. Querendo ou não, estás a ofender.


----------



## Dav (18 Mai 2016 às 19:33)

camrov8 disse:


> não aguentam a linguagem nortenha, e ainda por cima não foi contra ninguém tenham paciência


Eu por mim não vejo problema, quantos de nós não usamos essa linguagem? desde que não se falte ao respeito.


----------



## camrov8 (18 Mai 2016 às 20:39)

no post em questão a palavra que tanto chocou não foi dirigido a ninguém e garanto que desde que estou no forum nunca o fiz mesmo em alguns topicos que aqueceram mais um bocado.
Tais palavras fazem parte da cultura do norte para o bem e o mal tal como o famoso v´s pelos b´s não o fazemos porque queremos é como criticar um açoriano pelo seu sotaque


----------



## ecobcg (25 Mai 2016 às 16:35)

Boas tardes,

Ainda relativamente às imagens dos modelos e ao seu hospedamento directo no IMGUR, tal como acontecia anteriormente, agora o que acontece ao clicar no botão IMGUR é o seguinte: 







Ora, na janelinha que aparece com o link, não dá para seleccionar o mesmo, ou seja, a não ser que se escreva à mão o endereço que aparece nessa janela, a mesma não é muito útil para copiar endereços das imagens dos modelos....

Não há forma de resolver isto?


----------



## Tempestas (27 Jul 2016 às 17:02)

Olá, será que alguém do staff pode verificar o que se passa com os avatares? Não consigo fazer upload de nenhuma imagem (já tentei png e jpeg com 200x200px) e, aparentemente, o Gravatar também está com problemas (aparece-me no perfil, mas não quando faço qq post no fórum).


----------



## jonas (17 Ago 2016 às 10:18)

Ola, estou a tentar por um avatar no meu perfil, Mas NÃO CONSIGO.
Aparece:
carregado com sucesso
Mas a imagem não carrega!
Se alguém me conseguisse dar uma ajudinha, agradecia.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2016 às 10:39)

Por acaso, estou com o mesmo problema, não consigo mudar de avatar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Ago 2016 às 19:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por acaso, estou com o mesmo problema, não consigo mudar de avatar.



Igual aqui.


----------



## Administrador (22 Ago 2016 às 12:46)

Penso que o problema do avatar se encontra resolvido. Obrigado pelo feedback.


----------



## james (19 Set 2016 às 23:03)

Boa noite.
Gostaria só de perguntar à moderação quando ( e se)  me vai ser levantada a interdição de participar nos tópicos de " offtopic", já lá vai mais de um mês.
Não que eu tenha algum interesse em voltar a participar neste fórum de hoje em diante( não mais o voltarei a fazer por uma questão de princípio) ,  mas gostaria de saber por que razão o castigo só foi aplicado a mim e ao membro Gerofil.
Obrigado.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Set 2016 às 23:46)

james disse:


> Boa noite.
> Gostaria só de perguntar à moderação quando ( e se)  me vai ser levantada a interdição de participar nos tópicos de " offtopic", já lá vai mais de um mês.
> Não que eu tenha algum interesse em voltar a participar neste fórum de hoje em diante( não mais o voltarei a fazer por uma questão de princípio) ,  mas gostaria de saber por que razão o castigo só foi aplicado a mim e ao membro Gerofil.
> Obrigado.


Se vais deixar de participar no fórum, porque é que tens que escrever constantemente que vais sair? Acho que a razão por estarem de castigo é óbvia. Vocês acabaram por se descontrolar...
O membro @Topê é que parece que deixou o fórum mas provavelmente também teve direito a esse castigo...
Não é o tópico indicado mas mais uma vez te peço que não desistas do fórum. Não há motivo para isso.


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2016 às 09:02)

Não temos por norma falar disso em público, mas como nestes casos há muita intriga em que só se partilham visões parciais, aqui vai,

Um caso interdito foi porque estava sempre a despedir-se do fórum, ler as regras, por ex. a 1.22, outro caso interdito foi porque o membro em vez de denunciar ao staff as repetidas mensagens privadas ameaçadoras que recebia de outro membro (e esse foi mesmo expulso) republicava-as no fórum (apesar das notificações que recebia para parar com isso), ou seja, estava mais interessado em continuar a alimentar a confusão do que resolver o problema. Outro foi expulso porque escreveu-nos um email surreal, das coisas mais estranhas que já lemos na vida. São coisas que obviamente não discutimos em público e a restante comunidade desconhece os pormenores.

Normalmente muito deste tipo de decisões são temporárias, já demos muitas vezes muitas oportunidades a muitos membros, porque ninguém gosta mesmo de andar a banir ou interditar quem quer que seja, toda a gente pode ter momentos maus em que se excede, eu próprio já me excedi por vezes.

Têm que compreender que o staff dum fórum que anda aqui num hobby a usar o seu pouco tempo livre não pode gastar 90% do tempo a vigiar confusões, ainda por cima em tópicos que nem tem nada a ver com o objectivo deste fórum, aonde a certa altura um tópico chegou a um nível de discussão abjecto.

Por isso só havia 2 caminhos, ou acabar simplesmente com determinados off-topic, ou por respeito a alguns membros (por contraponto aos que só cá andam apenas para isto e que pouco interesse tem para o fórum), começar com interdições temporárias ou definitivas. E é possível que alguém leve por tabela, mas tal como na vida real quando há uma zaragata feia na rua, a maioria das pessoas afastam-se prudentemente da confusão, há outras que vão a correr para o meio da mesma, levando por tabela.

As interdições foi a opção tomada em vez de apagamos definitivamente alguns tópicos do fórum, que é o que metade do staff já acha que se deveria ter feito antes. Eu por exemplo perdi agora meia hora do meu precioso tempo de volta desta mensagem, e eu não quero perder tempo com este tipo de coisas, são coisas que além do tempo perdido, stressam, incomodam, cansam, tiram o prazer a quem gere este espaço, portanto, é mais um passo rumo ao fecho de certos off-tópicos.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Set 2016 às 11:11)

Este forum já nem parece um forum de meteorologia mais parece um forum de politica, muitas pessoas dedicam-se a escrever exclusivamente  nos tópicos off-topic, então o tópico" Estado do pais"( das raras vezes que vejo) tem carradas de páginas por dia e os de meteorologia poucas .
Acho que dantes o forum estava melhor, só havia um assunto: a meteorologia e as pessoas escreviam lá.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2016 às 14:01)

Davidmpb disse:


> Este forum já nem parece um forum de meteorologia mais parece um forum de politica, muitas pessoas dedicam-se a escrever exclusivamente  nos tópicos off-topic, então o tópico" Estado do pais"( das raras vezes que vejo) tem carradas de páginas por dia e os de meteorologia poucas .
> Acho que dantes o forum estava melhor, só havia um assunto: a meteorologia e as pessoas escreviam lá.


O tempo seco também não tem ajudado. Acredita, se uma cut-off afectasse o país todo, de certeza que o "Estado do País", desapareceria das nossas vistas. 
Mas compreendo-te, há pessoas que só criaram conta para participarem nos tópicos off-topic (se estiver errado, corrijam-me, mas é o que me parece). Não concordo que haja abolição total desses tópicos, porque também é interessante partilhar opiniões com outros membros sobre outros assuntos, mas também me faz confusão que haja pessoas se dediquem só a esses tópicos e não digam um "oi" nos de meteorologia...


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2016 às 22:46)

Davidmpb disse:


> Este forum já nem parece um forum de meteorologia mais parece um forum de politica, muitas pessoas dedicam-se a escrever exclusivamente  nos tópicos off-topic, então o tópico" Estado do pais"( das raras vezes que vejo) tem carradas de páginas por dia e os de meteorologia poucas .
> Acho que dantes o forum estava melhor, só havia um assunto: a meteorologia e as pessoas escreviam lá.



O tema central do MeteoPT sempre foi e será a meteorologia, mas sempre houve tópicos sobre outros temas como em qualquer fórum sobre qualquer tema que encontres na internet. Mas é como diz o @Tiagolco se houvesse alguma coisa interessante em termos meteo esses tópicos passavam para segundo plano!


----------



## camrov8 (10 Out 2016 às 20:44)

Não sei se já foi referido, mas nas imagens de satélite esta desactualizada a E-view e o loop de IR


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2016 às 21:00)

camrov8 disse:


> Não sei se já foi referido, mas nas imagens de satélite esta desactualizada a E-view e o loop de IR


Sim, e não é só isso. O ECMWF também se encontram indisponível há meses.


----------



## Administrador (12 Out 2016 às 17:22)

O ECMWF já está funcional há algum tempo. Em relação às imagens de satélite a EUMETSAT fez recentemente bastantes alterações na sua página e nas imagens que disponibilizava ao público. Nos próximos dias vamos colocar novas imagens.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2016 às 17:30)

Administrador disse:


> O ECMWF já está funcional há algum tempo. Em relação às imagens de satélite a EUMETSAT fez recentemente bastantes alterações na sua página e nas imagens que disponibilizava ao público. Nos próximos dias vamos colocar novas imagens.


Na segunda não funcionava, mas obrigado pela resposta. 
O geopotencial a 500hPa e a temperatura a 850hPa do ECMWF funcionam normalmente, os restantes estão indisponíveis, pelo menos para mim.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Nov 2016 às 00:43)

As saídas do GFS não estão a atualizar.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2016 às 23:42)

Só me acontece a mim, ou o fórum não está a funcionar muito bem? pesquisei o site e apareceu-me outra pagina que não tem nada a ver, pensei que fosse do computador mas no telemóvel acontece o mesmo. Apenas consigo aceder à página principal através do link dos meteogramas do GFS, e mesmo os meteogramas não estão a abrir. 
Obrigado!


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2016 às 23:45)

joralentejano disse:


> Só me acontece a mim, ou o fórum não está a funcionar muito bem? pesquisei o site e apareceu-me outra pagina que não tem nada a ver, pensei que fosse do computador mas no telemóvel acontece o mesmo. Apenas consigo aceder à página principal através do link dos meteogramas do GFS, e mesmo os meteogramas não estão a abrir.
> Obrigado!


Já foi resolvido esse problema. Tenta limpar o cache.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2016 às 23:53)

Tiagolco disse:


> Já foi resolvido esse problema. Tenta limpar o cache.


Feito! Obrigado!


----------



## Administrador (30 Dez 2016 às 00:17)

Houve uns pequenos problemas devido à transição nos últimos dias do site para https. Qualquer erro deve ficar resolvido limpando a cache do navegador.


----------



## JTavares (11 Jan 2017 às 21:47)

Não sei se é o tópico indicado mas não consigo aceder ao fórum através da app Tapatalk no Windows Phone. Alguém usa esta app mesmo noutro SO?


----------



## Administrador (11 Jan 2017 às 23:34)

O fórum tem centenas de visitas através do Tapatalk todos os dias, quase todas de dispositivos Android e iOS. Infelizmente não tenho um Windows Phone para testar mas em princípio não deveria haver nenhum problema.


----------



## JTavares (12 Jan 2017 às 18:15)

Faço a procura do fórum na app e não encontra nada.


----------



## Administrador (12 Jan 2017 às 18:26)

O fórum está listado como MeteoPT.com


----------



## JTavares (18 Jan 2017 às 20:23)

Continua a não aparecer. É pena mais ninguem aqui usar o Tapatalk.


----------



## sielwolf (18 Jan 2017 às 21:12)

JTavares disse:


> Continua a não aparecer. É pena mais ninguem aqui usar o Tapatalk.


Eu uso o Tapatalk sem problemas. Tenho Android. 

Enviado do meu LG-D405 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JTavares (18 Jan 2017 às 21:34)

Referia-me ao SO Windows Phone.


----------



## Administrador (18 Jan 2017 às 21:38)

@JTavares verifica que tens a última versão do Tapatalk no teu telemóvel.

Se não for esse o problema o melhor será contactares os responsáveis pelo Tapatalk pois és a única pessoa a reportar este problema.


----------



## JTavares (28 Jan 2017 às 17:10)

Já está resolvido, fiz log out e depois clear cache e normalizou.


----------



## clone (29 Jan 2017 às 14:01)

Uso o mtalk no windows mobile e também não consigo aceder ao fórum. Login simplesmente não é possível fazer...isto já acontece há uns 2 meses.


----------



## JTavares (29 Jan 2017 às 15:58)

Clone faz log out na app e depois "clear cache" nas definições da mesma, comigo resolveu.


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2017 às 23:07)

Os links do fórum para os tópicos de seguimento ainda estão configurados para os de Seguimento de Janeiro, por isso ainda há malta que continua a escrever nos tópicos de Janeiro, corrijam lá isso e movam os posts.


----------



## clone (2 Fev 2017 às 12:18)

JTavares disse:


> Clone faz log out na app e depois "clear cache" nas definições da mesma, comigo resolveu.


_
Não consigo sequer fazer login. Aparece a mensagem: error arg_nullreferenceexception.


----------



## MSantos (1 Mar 2017 às 17:11)

MSantos disse:


> Os links do fórum para os tópicos de seguimento ainda estão configurados para os de Seguimento de Janeiro, por isso ainda há malta que continua a escrever nos tópicos de Janeiro, corrijam lá isso e movam os posts.



Nestes mês está a acontecer a mesma coisa!


----------



## Windmill (27 Mar 2017 às 09:47)

Alguém sabe como se cancela a conta neste fórum?
Farto de pseudo doutores politicamente correctos que só envergonham a minha terra..
A erudição fica bem apoiada por diplomas.  A estupidez, quanto mais numerosos e sonantes forem os títulos académicos, mais ridícula se torna.
Nunca ninguém sabe tudo, e é preciso ter a humildade de reconhecer exactamente isso. 
Apenas digo uma coisa ... vivemos num país democrático em que cada pessoa é livre de se exprimir felizmente !!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Mar 2017 às 13:18)

Windmill disse:


> Alguém sabe como se cancela a conta neste fórum?
> Farto de pseudo doutores politicamente correctos que só envergonham a minha terra..
> A erudição fica bem apoiada por diplomas.  A estupidez, quanto mais numerosos e sonantes forem os títulos académicos, mais ridícula se torna.
> Nunca ninguém sabe tudo, e é preciso ter a humildade de reconhecer exactamente isso.
> Apenas digo uma coisa ... vivemos num país democrático em que cada pessoa é livre de se exprimir felizmente !!



Usa a opção ignorar. É uma maravilha. Faz calar as moscas num ápice. Não deveria ser necessário usar (só usei uma vez em toda a minha vida online) mas quando as moscas são pouco perspicazes e não entendem indirectas ou mesmo directas, é uma boa opção.


----------



## vitamos (27 Mar 2017 às 22:37)

Façam questão de:

- Resolver os vossos problemas pessoais através de mp's.
- Quem não fizer parte da moderação que não venha por gasolina. 

Obrigado.


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2017 às 07:12)

Bom dia, 

isto agora tem sido diariamente, o Fórum atacado por mensagens de SPAM..

Não há maneira de acabar com esta "chinesada" ?


----------



## remember (20 Abr 2017 às 08:17)

Pois para ser sincero, não sei como funciona o XenForo, mas sei que outros permitem banir os utilizadores incovenientes, não sei se este permite, mas já se torna incomodativo!
São sempre esses nomes esquisitos, acho que pelo menos 3 nick's que o fazem!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Abr 2017 às 09:19)

remember disse:


> Pois para ser sincero, não sei como funciona o XenForo, mas sei que outros permitem banir os utilizadores incovenientes, não sei se este permite, mas já se torna incomodativo!
> São sempre esses nomes esquisitos, acho que pelo menos 3 nick's que o fazem!



São sempre nomes diferentes. A moderação está a tentar encontrar uma solução para o problema.


----------



## criz0r (20 Abr 2017 às 12:17)

Windmill disse:


> Alguém sabe como se cancela a conta neste fórum?
> Farto de pseudo doutores politicamente correctos que só envergonham a minha terra..
> A erudição fica bem apoiada por diplomas.  A estupidez, quanto mais numerosos e sonantes forem os títulos académicos, mais ridícula se torna.
> Nunca ninguém sabe tudo, e é preciso ter a humildade de reconhecer exactamente isso.
> Apenas digo uma coisa ... vivemos num país democrático em que cada pessoa é livre de se exprimir felizmente !!



Todas as participações aqui neste Fórum são valiosas, estamos sempre a aprender uns com os outros e na minha opinião é essa a ideia base e o que torna este espaço único.
Espero que continues a dar o teu contributo e que não desistas de participar, ninguém é obrigado a gostar de toda a gente e a ter a mesma opinião, é isso que nos define como seres racionais e nos dá a vantagem sobre outras espécies.


----------



## Windmill (20 Abr 2017 às 14:46)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Usa a opção ignorar. É uma maravilha. Faz calar as moscas num ápice. Não deveria ser necessário usar (só usei uma vez em toda a minha vida online) mas quando as moscas são pouco perspicazes e não entendem indirectas ou mesmo directas, é uma boa opção.


Obrigado Cláudia!
Por acaso ainda não conhecia  essa opcão! De facto, nas situações que relataste é mesmo o melhor a fazer. Ignorar por completo!


----------



## Windmill (20 Abr 2017 às 15:03)

criz0r disse:


> Todas as participações aqui neste Fórum são valiosas, estamos sempre a aprender uns com os outros e na minha opinião é essa a ideia base e o que torna este espaço único.
> Espero que continues a dar o teu contributo e que não desistas de participar, ninguém é obrigado a gostar de toda a gente e a ter a mesma opinião, é isso que nos define como seres racionais e nos dá a vantagem sobre outras espécies.



Crizor, apesar de subscrever na íntegra tudo aquilo que mencionaste,  chego á conclusão que alguns indivíduos aqui deste fórum, de tão arrogantes e petulantes que são, com a mania que escrevem bem, dando palpites disto ou daquilo, dizendo depois que são apenas simples amadores e não percebem nada disto ( talvez por se acharem as únicas bolachas especiais de um pacote há muito ultrapassado pelo prazo de validade) acham que podem falar pela realidade dos outros, como se só eles fossem as vítimas de tudo! Isto só demonstra arrogância pura e dura!
Esta coisa bem portuguesa de se achar ser o "coitadinho", e de se ser politicamente correcto mesmo que se leve no corpo, não lembra a um macaco, a um ladrão, a um terrorista ou mesmo a um maricas, tenho dito!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Abr 2017 às 21:35)

Windmill disse:


> Obrigado Cláudia!
> Por acaso ainda não conhecia  essa opcão! De facto, nas situações que relataste é mesmo o melhor a fazer. Ignorar por completo!



É fantástico! Raid informático!


----------



## MSantos (21 Abr 2017 às 10:38)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> São sempre nomes diferentes. A moderação está a tentar encontrar uma solução para o problema.



Mais uma dose de spam chinoca a correr no forum... Que chatice! 

Espero que consigam encontrar uma solução.


----------



## Snifa (22 Abr 2017 às 09:24)

Não deve ser nada fácil lidar com esta "invasão de chineses", são sempre nomes diferentes, hoje mais um ataque ao Fórum, até parecem programas automáticos que alguém cria para espalhar mensagens de  SPAM pelos sites..


----------



## Administrador (22 Abr 2017 às 10:08)

Todos os IPs usados nos registos dessas contas foram banidos, e por IPs não me refiro aos IPs individuais mas sim à rede inteira à qual pertence cada IP.

Em princípio deverá ser remédio santo.


----------



## MSantos (8 Mai 2017 às 15:16)

Administrador disse:


> Todos os IPs usados nos registos dessas contas foram banidos, e por IPs não me refiro aos IPs individuais mas sim à rede inteira à qual pertence cada IP.
> 
> Em princípio deverá ser remédio santo.



A chinesada volta a atacar com spam! Lá devem ter arranjado uma forma...


----------



## Administrador (8 Mai 2017 às 16:22)

MSantos disse:


> A chinesada volta a atacar com spam! Lá devem ter arranjado uma forma...



Acederam de novos IPs, já estão banidos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mai 2017 às 20:54)

No inicio do fórum quando carrega na ligação para o tópico do litoral centro ainda tem a ligação para o tópico do mês de Abril, e não do mês de Maio.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Mai 2017 às 21:00)

Pedro1993 disse:


> No inicio do fórum quando carrega na ligação para o tópico do litoral centro ainda tem a ligação para o tópico do mês de Abril, e não do mês de Maio.


E quando se clica na região centro no mapa, a ligação é a do seguimento de Setembro de *2015*...


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mai 2017 às 21:05)

Tiagolco disse:


> E quando se clica na região centro no mapa, a ligação é a do seguimento de Setembro de *2015*...



Isso por acaso nunca reparei, mas eu como tenho o hábito de aceder sempre a partir da parte superior assim que já estou dentro de outro tópico no seguimento meteorológico, e quando dou por mim, já estava a escrever no seguimento do litoral centro de Abril.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jun 2017 às 16:41)

Pedia à moderação se não der muito trabalho, que movesse os posts sobre ordenamento florestal, monoculturas de eucalipto e temas semelhantes que estão dispersos no tópico dos incêndios,  para o tópico Árvores e Florestas de Portugal, nomeadamente um post do AnDré, alguns do Teya, slbgdt, Agreste, entre outros.

O objectivo seria para a conversa não se perder no meio dos posts de seguimento dos incêndios.

Obrigado.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jul 2017 às 12:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> De facto os tópicos de previsão estão literalmente ao abandono em detrimento deste...



Pois estão. 

E com isso acho que se está a perder a essência do forum, que sempre foi a discussão de modelos e seguimento meteorológico nos tópicos apropriados, ainda que com naturais e pontuais off-topics. A malta agora comenta saídas dos modelos no livre e não nos tópicos respectivos.

Este tópico livre está a ficar uma salgalhada total, sendo a junção dos vários tópicos de seguimento, tópico "saídas de modelos incomuns ou sonho", tópicos mensais de previsões curto, médio e longo prazo, tópico "imagens de satélite interessantes", tópico das frustrações meteorológicas... Enfim este tópico está a tornar-se o MeteoPT.

A ideia da criação do seguimento livre foi boa, dado o elevado numero de posts off-topic que havia, mas acabou por reprimir quem escrevia nos exigentes tópicos de previsão e modelos, que acabou por canalizar os posts para o livre. A médio/longo prazo penso que o tópico livre vai matar o forum, porque que vem à procura de informações e vê um tópico com 3 ou 4 posts perde o interesse e não vai querer ler toda a "tralha" de centenas de posts do livre para pescar 20 ou 30 posts interessantes por mês.

Não sei se não se deveria encerrar o tópico livre, ou então haver uma constante movimentação de posts do livre para os tópicos de previsão, o que dará um trabalho enorme à moderação.

Enfim... É apenas uma reflexão pessoal  de quem já cá anda há quase 10 anos e já viu muitas fases do forum e pode ser apenas o meu ponto de vista e não corroborar a opinião geral.


----------



## rozzo (10 Jul 2017 às 12:35)

Entendo o comentário, e isto parte um pouco do bom senso de todos. Tanto de users regulares como do staff.

Reparem, o tópico do Seguimento Livre foi criado precisamente por alguma falta de bom senso em certas alturas, em que os tópicos que se pretendiam de maior "seriedade", eram um constante chat, e lamentos, e informação pouco útil. Isto fazia com que não só se tornassem difíceis de acompanhar, como também terem muito pouca informação realmente relevante para quem visita o fórum, nomeadamente ausência de posts com conteúdo de cartas adequadas, previsões concretas, etc..

Agora estamos no lado oposto... Quer dizer.. Mais ou menos.. Continuamos a ter muito trabalho de mover conversas paralelas, e chats para o tópico do Seguimento Livre. E grande parte dos users, visto esse ser o tópico mais movimentado, em especial nesta altura do ano sempre mais "morta" no fórum (verão), têm o instinto imediato de postar nesse tópico, por ter mais "visibilidade", mesmo quando as cartas/posts são perfeitamente informativas e dignas de colocar em tópicos de Previsão..

Não é propriamente fácil à Moderação andar a "pescar" no meio da conversa informal ou quase de chat do Seguimento Livre (não estou a criticar essa conversa, o tópico existe mesmo para isso) os posts ou cartas que devem ser movidos para tópicos mais sérios... Têm de entender isso.
Já dá muito trabalho o oposto.

Portanto, nesse sentido, e tendo em conta o comentário inicial, com o qual concordo em boa parte, a solução passa por relembrar o que será "bom senso" neste sentido. Utilizar os tópicos adequados, para os posts adequados. E não "despejar" tudo no Seguimento Livre, mas sim ter o bom senso de saber filtrar o que queremos publicar nos tópicos de Previsão a diferentes prazos temporais. Acho que com bom senso todos nós utilizadores do fórum (Moderação ou não) conseguimos saber um post ou carta que é "digno" de ir para esses tópicos, e ser informativo e pertinente, ou um post que é completamente "informal" e enquadra no Seguimento Livre...


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jul 2017 às 12:44)

Deixo uma sugestão: abrir a cada mês um novo tópico do seguimento livre.


----------



## Orion (10 Jul 2017 às 14:27)

Davidmpb disse:


> Deixo uma sugestão: abrir a cada mês um novo tópico do seguimento livre.



Qual é a diferença em termos práticos? Só para fins de arquivo e posterior recuperação.

Abrir um tópico Livre mensal significaria a formalização implícita da fusão dos diversos tópicos (que informalmente já ocorre). Ainda vai-se chegar a um ponto que só se abre o 'Livre' e os seguimentos regionais 

Já é difícil o suficiente ir por vezes buscar alguma publicação passada nos seguimentos regionais ou nos tópicos das previsões. Imagine-se daqui a alguns anos tentar ir buscar publicações no atual Livre ou mesmo num Livre mensal quando houver eventos especiais. Após 20 páginas de lamúrias, bitaites, cartas e outras opiniões já se certamente perdeu se não toda pelo menos a maioria da paciência


----------



## blade (10 Jul 2017 às 15:03)

MSantos disse:


> Este tópico livre está a ficar uma salgalhada total


sim, é preciso colocar os posts no sitio certo senão algumas intervenções pertinentes podem ser desvalorizadas no meio de tanto chat ou ficarem perdidas para quem queira ver no futuro.



MSantos disse:


> Não sei se não se deveria encerrar o tópico livre


Não, existe sempre interesse sobretudo de comentar as previsões mais recentes.


----------



## rozzo (10 Jul 2017 às 15:37)

Já agora, para completar.. O que eu disse atrás de ter "bom senso" na hora de fazer um post, em relação à distinção entre os tópicos de Seguimento Livre, e os outros de Previsão, também se aplica a qualquer outro assunto, seja ele classificação de nuvens, de hidrometeoros, astronomia, meteorologia tropical, internacional, etc..

O importante é não ter o facilitismo de qualquer post ou tema que nos ocorra o "despejar" no Seguimento Livre. Ter o tal bom senso de pensar duas vezes antes de fazer o post, simplesmente para ver onde se enquadra, e o colocar no tópico adequado. O fórum tem imensas categorias e sub-categorias, e de facto nota-se que o mais "fácil" recentemente tem sido não pensar muito e colocar quase qualquer post e assunto ali. É isso que agradecemos para organizar mais as coisas, e para evitar queixas como a pertinente que aqui foi deixada.

Obrigado!


----------



## MSantos (2 Ago 2017 às 23:04)

Peço à moderação para actualizar os links dos tópicos de seguimento, ainda estão para Julho.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2017 às 00:40)

MSantos disse:


> Peço à moderação para actualizar os links dos tópicos de seguimento, ainda estão para Julho.


Já para não falar no facto do mapa que está na página inicial não ser atualizado desde Setembro de 2015.


----------



## Administrador (3 Ago 2017 às 20:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Já para não falar no facto do mapa que está na página inicial não ser atualizado desde Setembro de 2015.



O portal não será mais actualizado porque uma nova versão está a ser trabalhada. Sem datas para já.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2017 às 13:06)

O link para o tópico Longo prazo - mensal e sazonal está desactualizado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Dez 2017 às 18:05)

Já á alguns dias que tento aceder ao mapas com as prvisões, pricipalmente ao GFS, e não consigo pois onde costumam carregar os mapas ao centro do ecrã, apenas me aparece tudo em branco, não sei se mais alguém tem este problema ou se serei o único.


----------



## rozzo (9 Dez 2017 às 18:25)

Eu tenho tido alguns problemas com firefox, mas no Chrome nem por isso. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Dez 2017 às 18:31)

rozzo disse:


> Eu tenho tido alguns problemas com firefox, mas no Chrome nem por isso.
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk



Eu uso o Chrome, e já á cerca de 1 semana que não consigo aceder, pensava que fosse algum problema temporário, e a consulta dos modelosá sempre muito utilidade.


----------



## Administrador (9 Dez 2017 às 18:32)

@Pedro1993 limpa a cache do teu browser. Houve uma mudança no endereço do servidor dos modelos há uns dias atrás e é possível que no teu browser ainda esteja a apontar para o endereço antigo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Dez 2017 às 18:55)

Administrador disse:


> @Pedro1993 limpa a cache do teu browser. Houve uma mudança no endereço do servidor dos modelos há uns dias atrás e é possível que no teu browser ainda esteja a apontar para o endereço antigo.



Já limpei a cache do browser e o problema continua...


----------



## Administrador (9 Dez 2017 às 19:03)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já limpei a cache do browser e o problema continua...



Acede a view-source:https://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica e procura por:


```
<img name="animation" id="animation" src="
```

Diz-me qual o endereço que aparece logo a seguir.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Dez 2017 às 19:16)

Administrador disse:


> Acede a view-source:https://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica e procura por:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Aparece-me isto "https://modelos1.meteopt.com/gfs/gfs_pi_g500_000.png?ver=1512846803


----------



## Administrador (9 Dez 2017 às 19:19)

E não consegues aceder a esse endereço?

Por exemplo:
https://modelos1.meteopt.com/gfs/gfs_pi_g500_051.png


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Dez 2017 às 19:31)

Sim a esse endereço consigo aceder.


----------



## Administrador (9 Dez 2017 às 19:42)

Continuas a não ver nada? Actualiza a página com Ctrl+F5.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Dez 2017 às 19:56)

Penso que o problema dever ser porque a páginas dos modelos, nunca carrega a 100 %.
Mesmo actualizando, como referiste continua na mesma, nem o mapa principal, não dá também para aceder nas diferente horas.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (5 Jan 2018 às 23:00)

Boa noite,

Desde que estou no fórum que uso o photobucket para inserir imagens, mas ultimamente tenho tido problemas, ou seja, pelo que percebo deixou de ser gratuito quando se querem inserir imagens aí alojadas noutras páginas, como é o caso deste fórum.
Que me sugerem como alternativa, para não ter que abrir os cordões à bolsa?


----------



## remember (5 Jan 2018 às 23:03)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Desde que estou no fórum que uso o photobucket para inserir imagens, mas ultimamente tenho tido problemas, ou seja, pelo que percebo deixou de ser gratuito quando se querem inserir imagens aí alojadas noutras páginas, como é o caso deste fórum.
> Que me sugerem como alternativa, para não ter que abrir os cordões à bolsa?


Imgur


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2018 às 23:06)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Desde que estou no fórum que uso o photobucket para inserir imagens, mas ultimamente tenho tido problemas, ou seja, pelo que percebo deixou de ser gratuito quando se querem inserir imagens aí alojadas noutras páginas, como é o caso deste fórum.
> Que me sugerem como alternativa, para não ter que abrir os cordões à bolsa?


Como já sugeriram, tens o imgur.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (6 Jan 2018 às 21:48)

Obrigado, vou experimentar...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Jan 2018 às 20:54)

Desde ontem que não consigo ver os tweets que o pessoal coloca. Fica eternamente a dizer 'loading tweet' e nada. Chrome, Android. Experimentei com o Firefox e consegui, se bem que demorou um pouco a carregar. Já apaguei as bolachas e nada.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jan 2018 às 21:35)

DNS do Google? O Google DNS já deu problemas aqui com isso.


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2018 às 11:41)

Pedia à moderação que transferisse os posts mais recentes do tópico Sismos Internacionais 2017, para o tópico deste ano. 

Obrigado!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jan 2018 às 11:49)

MSantos disse:


> Pedia à moderação que transferisse os posts mais recentes do tópico Sismos Internacionais 2017, para o tópico deste ano.
> 
> Obrigado!


 Feito


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2018 às 16:07)

Os links para o seguimento no topo da página ainda estão para os tópicos do mês anterior!


----------



## srr (7 Fev 2018 às 14:38)

Boas,

Como faço para cancelar a minha conta ? nao vejo essa opcção ?


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Fev 2018 às 15:18)

srr disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Como faço para cancelar a minha conta ? nao vejo essa opcção ?


Não há opção, tens que pedir a um moderador por mensagem privada.


----------



## srr (7 Fev 2018 às 16:42)

Obrigado Tiago.


----------



## srr (7 Fev 2018 às 22:58)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não há opção, tens que pedir a um moderador por mensagem privada.



 e mando mensagem privada a quem ? ssf.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Fev 2018 às 22:59)

srr disse:


> e mando mensagem privada a quem ? ssf.



Enviei MP.


----------



## kikofra (26 Fev 2018 às 12:42)

Os links da pagina inical do mapa para os seguimentos por zona vao parar ao topico de 2015


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2018 às 15:48)

kikofra disse:


> Os links da pagina inical do mapa para os seguimentos por zona vao parar ao topico de 2015





Administrador disse:


> O portal não será mais actualizado porque uma nova versão está a ser trabalhada. Sem datas para já.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2018 às 00:09)

Solicito à moderação que transfira a minha mensagem de Terça-feira às 14h50 do Tópico *Seguimento Livre* para o Tópico *Previsão curto prazo (até 3 dias) - Fevereiro 2018*.

O tratamento dado à meteorologia e à climatologia por alguns membros no Tópico Livre é tão deprimente que algum trabalho que se queira mais sério e correcto acaba despercebido e sem valor naquele tópico.

Agradeço o meu pedido, s.f.f.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2018 às 00:13)

Gerofil disse:


> Solicito à moderação que transfira a minha mensagem de Terça-feira às 14h50 do Tópico *Seguimento Livre* para o Tópico *Previsão curto prazo (até 3 dias) - Fevereiro 2018*.
> 
> O tratamento dado à meteorologia e à climatologia por alguns membros no Tópico Livre é tão deprimente que algum trabalho que se queira mais sério e correcto acaba despercebido e sem valor naquele tópico.
> 
> Agradeço o meu pedido, s.f.f.


Feito.


----------



## MSantos (1 Mar 2018 às 09:53)

MSantos disse:


> Os links para o seguimento no topo da página ainda estão para os tópicos do mês anterior!



Actualizem por favor!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Mar 2018 às 12:47)

Não há 'gostos' no off topic. Que se passa?


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mar 2018 às 13:02)

Pequeno problema de permissões, já deverá estar a funcionar.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Mar 2018 às 13:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pequeno problema de permissões, já deverá estar a funcionar.



Obrigada!


----------



## efcm (4 Mar 2018 às 22:49)

Primeiro achei que era só cmg, mas hoje já vi mais alguém a queixar se do mesmo.

Quando no telemóvel tento abrir posts que tem videos alojados no Facebook da sempre conteúdo indisponível.

Mais alguém tem o mesmo problema?


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Mar 2018 às 13:23)

Não sei se é só comigo, mas é isto que me aparece quando tento consultar os modelos:





Já está assim há alguns dias.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mar 2018 às 13:43)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não sei se é só comigo, mas é isto que me aparece quando tento consultar os modelos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu tenho exactamente o mesmo problema já á uns dias, não dá para consultar nenhum tipo de modelos.


----------



## Cinza (6 Mar 2018 às 13:49)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não sei se é só comigo, mas é isto que me aparece quando tento consultar os modelos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



confirmo comigo acontece o mesmo


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Mar 2018 às 14:58)

Cinza disse:


> confirmo comigo acontece o mesmo





Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu tenho exactamente o mesmo problema já á uns dias, não dá para consultar nenhum tipo de modelos.


Parece que o problema foi resolvido. Obrigado aos moderadores.


----------



## Cinza (6 Mar 2018 às 15:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Parece que o problema foi resolvido. Obrigado aos moderadores.



eu não consigo ver o GEM.


----------



## MSantos (8 Mar 2018 às 16:21)

Mig45 disse:


> Boa tarde, aqui pela Lagoa, o dia começou chuvoso, depois melhorou um pouco. O dia está ameno



Boa tarde!

Não és o @MiguelMinhoto que em tempo andou pelo MeteoPT? Se quiseres acho que podes pedir ao staff para recuperar a tua conta antiga.


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Abr 2018 às 23:23)

Administradores do fórum, na página incial se clicarmos nos seguimentos leva-nos para Setembro 2015...

Não seria possível atualizar isso?

Outra pergunta... Porque é que quase todos os modelos ficaram indisponíveis para consulta no fórum?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Abr 2018 às 23:44)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Administradores do fórum, na página incial se clicarmos nos seguimentos leva-nos para Setembro 2015...
> 
> Não seria possível atualizar isso?
> 
> Outra pergunta... Porque é que quase todos os modelos ficaram indisponíveis para consulta no fórum?





Administrador disse:


> O portal não será mais actualizado porque uma nova versão está a ser trabalhada. Sem datas para já.



Quanto aos modelos, penso que seja por razões alheias.


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Abr 2018 às 23:53)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Quanto aos modelos, penso que seja por razões alheias.


Ok então


----------



## clone (7 Mai 2018 às 23:31)

Boa noite,

Será possível aos admins informar o motivo pelo qual não consigo postar no tópico de desporto?
Obrigado


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mai 2018 às 23:48)

clone disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Será possível aos admins informar o motivo pelo qual não consigo postar no tópico de desporto?
> Obrigado


Segundo o que diz no início de cada página, para se poder postar nesses tópicos de "off topic" (economia, desporto etc) tens de ter mais de 100 mensagens.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mai 2018 às 23:56)

clone disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Será possível aos admins informar o motivo pelo qual não consigo postar no tópico de desporto?
> Obrigado





joralentejano disse:


> Segundo o que diz no início de cada página, para se poder postar nesses tópicos de "off topic" (economia, desporto etc) tens de ter mais de 100 mensagens.



Exactamente.

*Postagens no fórum Off-Topic*
Para combater registos que têm por único objectivo o de participar em tópicos controversos, o acesso às postagens está condicionado a membros com um número mínimo de 100 mensagens. Membros que não tenham esta quantidade de mensagens não poderão submeter mensagens ou criar tópicos nesta secção. 
Condições Gerais de Utilização do MeteoPT


----------



## clone (8 Mai 2018 às 00:41)

Obrigado. Esclarecido


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jun 2018 às 12:13)

dvieira disse:


> Sou só eu ou existe mais alguém que não consegue agora ver o modelo da GFS aqui ?


Por aqui não só o GFS como os restantes modelos estão inacessíveis.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jun 2018 às 12:33)

Problemas com o servidor, estamos a tentar resolver o problema.

Pedimos desculpa pelo transtorno.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2018 às 23:57)

As fotos que os membros publicam aparecem-me todas em formato miniatura.  
Estou a usar o Chrome pelo telemóvel.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jun 2018 às 23:58)

Tiagolco disse:


> As fotos que os membros publicam aparecem-me todas em formato miniatura.
> Estou a usar o Chrome pelo telemóvel.


Pelos visto é geral! Eu estou no pc e acontece o mesmo...


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2018 às 00:34)

Resolvido.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jul 2018 às 00:35)

Já estamos no Verão... A imagem do topo do fórum necessita de um refresch...


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jul 2018 às 00:17)

Pede-se à moderação que recoloque as mensagens de seguimento que estão a mais do tópico *Previsão curto prazo (até 3 dias) - Julho 2018*, deixando-o apenas com mensagens de previsões.


----------



## rokleon (6 Ago 2018 às 09:46)

Gerofil disse:


> Já estamos no Verão... A imagem do topo do fórum necessita de um refresch...


@Administrador


----------



## MSantos (13 Ago 2018 às 11:30)

Atenção à moderação! spammer/troll à solta no MeteoPT, tópicos Litoral Centro e Litoral Norte.

@rozzo @vitamos @Duarte Sousa @David sf @Administrador @SpiderVV


----------



## Tonton (1 Set 2018 às 11:07)

Bom dia!

Então não há meio de alguém abrir os tópicos de seguimento de Setembro?


----------



## Tonton (1 Set 2018 às 12:27)

Tonton disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Então não há meio de alguém abrir os tópicos de seguimento de Setembro?



@Davidmpb falta fixar os novos tópicos.... obrigado!


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2018 às 12:46)

Nem sempre há alguém da moderação online à hora de criar os tópicos. Todos os membros os podem criar, mas vão ter de esperar por um membro do staff para os fixar.


----------



## MSantos (5 Set 2018 às 11:54)

O que venho relatar não se trata de um verdadeiro problema do fórum mas de uma opinião pessoal de alguém que já cá anda há quase 11 anos.

Desde que me inscrevi no MeteoPT este nosso fórum já passou por muitas fazes, algumas mais conturbadas do que outras mas sempre demonstrando uma tendência de melhoria e de evolução constante. No entanto nos últimos anos e mais ainda nos últimos meses, temos assistido a uma proliferação de posts que resultam apenas de partilha de tweets ou links, a grande maioria em inglês e sem mais nenhum conteúdo ou informação escrita por parte dos users. Na minha opinião caiu-se numa espécie de banalização deste tipo de posts, muitos partilhados (despejados) sem critério, apenas partilhar por partilhar, ou para somar número de posts. Aposto que a maioria destes posts nem são lidos e acabam por ser apenas spam (para mim são-no muitas vezes).

Com isto quero dizer, que na minha opinião, um post num fórum como o MeteoPT é mais do que simplesmente a partilha de links, é a criação de conteúdo, que pode ser proveniente da interpretação dos próprios tweets que se partilha. Ou seja no limite estamos a perder a essência de essência de escrever no forum e isto funciona no extremo como uma rede social em que partilhamos links a torto e a direito sem mais nada a acrescentar... O MeteoPT é muito mais do que isso, pelo menos para mim.

Sou o único que tem esta opinião?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Set 2018 às 11:59)

Eu não tenho nada contra a partilha de links, incluindo os do Twitter. Há uma pré-visualização e se me interessar, óptimo. Clico e procuro mais informação. Se não interessar, passo à frente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Set 2018 às 12:41)

MSantos disse:


> O que venho relatar não se trata de um verdadeiro problema do fórum mas de uma opinião pessoal de alguém que já cá anda há quase 11 anos.
> 
> Desde que me inscrevi no MeteoPT este nosso fórum já passou por muitas fazes, algumas mais conturbadas do que outras mas sempre demonstrando uma tendência de melhoria e de evolução constante. No entanto nos últimos anos e mais ainda nos últimos meses, temos assistido a uma proliferação de posts que resultam apenas de partilha de tweets ou links, a grande maioria em inglês e sem mais nenhum conteúdo ou informação escrita por parte dos users. Na minha opinião caiu-se numa espécie de banalização deste tipo de posts, muitos partilhados (despejados) sem critério, apenas partilhar por partilhar, ou para somar número de posts. Aposto que a maioria destes posts nem são lidos e acabam por ser apenas spam (para mim são-no muitas vezes).
> 
> ...



Infelizmente a evolução dos tempos trouxe-nos facilitismos, mas também trouxe essa parte negativa de despejar links sem qualquer interpretação por parte de quem posta, o que acaba também por criar algum desprezo pela maioria dos users que depois os lê (ou neste caso, não lê).

Um bom exemplo desta evolução facilitadora mas negativa, na minha opinião, foi o aparecimento do botão _like_. Nos meus primeiros anos aqui no fórum (entrei em 2011), quando havia um tópico com fotos sobre um evento, por vezes havia 1 página inteira de comentários, se não mesmo 2. Quando se introduziu o botão _like, _esses comentários desceram significativamente. Felizmente que recentemente lá vão aparecendo de novos alguns comentários. Nada substitui uma crítica feita por um humano.

Quanto ao despejo, também concordo de certo modo. Vou dar a minha opinião pessoal: tendo como exemplo o seguimento de incêndios, temos tido muitos posts que por vezes não trazem nada de relevante. Tudo bem, é um seguimento, mas quando não há ocorrências penso que não é necessário estar a postar essa informação. É como se houvesse um seguimento de trovoadas e estivesse sempre a colocar posts a dizer que não há trovoada. Repito, é a minha opinião pessoal, estão à vontade para discordar, e se discordarem agradeço que respondam, pois só a falarmos é que chegamos a algum lado. E não me restrinjo apenas ao seguimento de incêndios, é apenas um exemplo entre muitos aqui no fórum.

*Neste sentido, venho apelar a 3 coisas:*
 Evitar o despejo compulsivo de links que pouco conteúdo trazem ao fórum;
 Sempre que se publicar um artigo externo, tentar fazer a sua interpretação, o motivo pelo qual o levou a postar no fórum. Nos artigos que não estão em português, tentar traduzi-los para português, pois acredito que algumas pessoas passem ao lado desses posts por não entenderem muito bem outras línguas;
 Dar sempre a sua opinião pessoal e não se limitar a dar um gosto. A essência de um fórum é a discussão, e se nos limitarmos a dar _likes _estamos a acabar com o fórum.


----------



## MSantos (5 Set 2018 às 12:55)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Neste sentido, venho apelar a 3 coisas:*
> Evitar o despejo compulsivo de links que pouco conteúdo trazem ao fórum;
> Sempre que se publicar um artigo externo, tentar fazer a sua interpretação, o motivo pelo qual o levou a postar no fórum. Nos artigos que não estão em português, tentar traduzi-los para português, pois acredito que algumas pessoas passem ao lado desses posts por não entenderem muito bem outras línguas;
> Dar sempre a sua opinião pessoal e não se limitar a dar um gosto. A essência de um fórum é a discussão, e se nos limitarmos a dar _likes _estamos a acabar com o fórum.



Está aqui tudo dito! 

O que poderemos fazer para contornar esta situação? Será que apelar ao bom senso é suficiente?


----------



## MSantos (5 Set 2018 às 13:00)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu não tenho nada contra a partilha de links, incluindo os do Twitter. Há uma pré-visualização e se me interessar, óptimo. Clico e procuro mais informação. Se não interessar, passo à frente.



Cláudia,

Partilha de links é função de redes sociais, o MeteoPT não pretende ser um MeteoFacebook, ou MeteoInstagram, somos um fórum!  Um fórum de ciência e ciência não se faz com despejo de links sem mais nenhum conteúdo nem critério.

Mas esta é apenas a minha opinião tão válida como a tua.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2018 às 13:07)

O botão de like tem uma vantagem, no entanto - reduz o número de posts que existem muitas vezes em outros fóruns a dizer "concordo!" ou "+1", entre outros. Quanto à partilha de links, opinião pessoal - a partilha de links do Twitter, desde que seja suficientemente relevante, não me parece muito incomodativa. A situação muda quando as páginas de um tópico são preenchidas com isso, no entanto. Obviamente que isto não é nenhuma indireta a nenhum membro em específico, falo que no geral acho que seria algo para evitar - tweets automáticos com estatísticas a cada hora são uma coisa, tweets com informação pertinente sobre um furacão são outra.

A razão pela qual eu pessoalmente não elimino alguns desses posts é porque, na prática, apesar de encherem, não quero tornar-me no lápis azul. Dito isto, no entanto, talvez seja uma boa ideia rever as regras neste sentido, é algo que pode ser discutido com o resto da equipa do staff.


----------



## Thomar (5 Set 2018 às 13:56)

Boas, concordo com as criticas do "despejar" de informação em inglês (ou outras línguas) e agora vou ser mais duro, de informações sem qualquer ligação, ou melhor, "postar" links sem qualquer palavra (e explicação) em Português, a que leva efectivamente a que as pessoas (leia-se membros do forum ou não) não percebam a informação "postada".
Já há muito tempo me queixei do mesmo, da informação despejada aqui sem uma única explicação *e não esquecer, o Forum MeteoPT é Português* e não uma rede social mundial em que o objectivo (e até se ganha dinheiro com isso) é o maior numero de partilhas, likes e etc...
*Será assim tão difícil aos membros do forum se darem ao trabalho de traduzir (nem que seja parcialmente) quando colocam informações?
Todos os dia temos dezenas de "Posts" em que não se percebe a informação prestada, primeiro porque não está na nossa língua materna e depois não explicam nada, é o facilitismo absurdo, é só postar qualquer tweet, site, links etc, e os outros que se desenrasquem...*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Set 2018 às 15:03)

MSantos disse:


> Cláudia,
> 
> Partilha de links é função de redes sociais, o MeteoPT não pretende ser um MeteoFacebook, ou MeteoInstagram, somos um fórum!  Um fórum de ciência e ciência não se faz com despejo de links sem mais nenhum conteúdo nem critério.
> 
> Mas esta é apenas a minha opinião tão válida como a tua.



Exacto. Perguntaste se eras só tu a ter essa opinião. Não deves ser, certamente, mas eu não partilho dela. Aliás, acho até o oposto, que quantas mais ferramentas as pessoas têm à sua disposição, mais preguiçosas ficam. Querem a papinha toda feita e eu, possivelmente defeito profissional, acho que cada um deve mexer-se para encontrar respostas às suas perguntas. Essa, então, de traduzir a informação noutras línguas, era bonito. O resultado é que ninguém publicaria nada que não fosse em Português porque traduzir exige tempo. A não ser que se mencionasse apenas o tópico da coisa mas se o problema é a falta de conhecimento de outras línguas por parte dos foristas, o problema manter-se-ia.
Eu cá já ficava bastante contente se o Português usado fosse mais cuidado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Set 2018 às 11:53)

Não acho que a partilha de alguns "posts" seja totalmente insignificante aos utilizadores deste fórum, mas isso agora tudo depende do conteúdo dos mesmos ! Ou seja QB!
Acho que parte de cada um ter a sensibilidade de perceber se o que está a partilhar é realmente importante, ou relevante para o acontecimento, ou evento em questão, e não estar apenas a assoberbar os tópicos dos mesmos! Atenção que isto não é nenhuma crítica directa a ninguém, apenas uma forma de discutirmos a melhor forma de estar num sítio que diz muito a todos nós! Seria também importante a quem os coloca, tentar fazê.lo no idioma deste fórum, mais uma vez para uma melhor contribuição e qualidade do Meteo.pt  Não quero , e espero com isto não ferir susceptibilidades de ninguém, é apenas a minha opinião pessoal , que vale tanto como outra qualquer


----------



## MSantos (7 Set 2018 às 10:41)

Alerto a moderação que no separador do Tempo Tropical ainda estão fixos os tópicos referentes a 2017!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Set 2018 às 14:05)

Amigos da moderação, vejam lá isso das runs do gfs não actualizarem porque dá jeito aos iletrados meteorológicos, como eu, consultarem os meteogramas texto.  Agradecida!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Set 2018 às 18:23)

Problema dos meteogramas resolvido.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Set 2018 às 18:24)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Problema dos meteogramas resolvido.



Muito obrigada, @Duarte Sousa!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Set 2018 às 11:50)

Os meteogramas do gfs voltaram a deixar de actualizar. Continuam parados na run das 18 de ontem.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Set 2018 às 22:38)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Neste sentido, venho apelar a 3 coisas:*
> Evitar o despejo compulsivo de links que pouco conteúdo trazem ao fórum;
> Sempre que se publicar um artigo externo, tentar fazer a sua interpretação, o motivo pelo qual o levou a postar no fórum. Nos artigos que não estão em português, tentar traduzi-los para português, pois acredito que algumas pessoas passem ao lado desses posts por não entenderem muito bem outras línguas;
> Dar sempre a sua opinião pessoal e não se limitar a dar um gosto. A essência de um fórum é a discussão, e se nos limitarmos a dar _likes _estamos a acabar com o fórum.



Estou de acordo


----------



## fablept (16 Set 2018 às 19:53)

O mapa de sismicidade nesta página deixou de funcionar:
https://www.meteopt.com/observacao/sismos

Possivelmente foi derivado do IPMA ter removido a página:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismologia/


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Set 2018 às 10:22)

Depois de uns largos dias com tudo regularizado, voltou a haver problemas na actualização do gfs. Ontem não houve run das 12 e hoje ainda está na run das 00.


----------



## rozzo (24 Set 2018 às 11:46)

Relativamente aos meteogramas, estamos a tentar perceber o problema para ver se o resolvemos o quanto antes.
Já percebemos que os _scripts_ não estão a chegar ao fim (240h), não ficando assim disponível o meteograma no portal.

De qualquer forma, isto permite perceber que dá para ir acedendo parcialmente aos meteogramas, pelo menos até onde eles correm antes de acontecer o "bug".
Fica um link para o meteograma de Lisboa, da última saída, que como podem ver, deve ter "disparatado" às 108h...

https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?cidade=LISBOA&lang=pt&type=txt&units=m&run=06

Portanto, para outros concelhos, será mudar onde diz "LISBOA", e podem mudar a Run, por exemplo trocando o número final por "12".

Vamos ver se normalizamos a situação rapidamente, até lá pedimos desculpa, e tentem ir safando com esses links.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Set 2018 às 11:51)

rozzo disse:


> Relativamente aos meteogramas, estamos a tentar perceber o problema para ver se o resolvemos o quanto antes.
> Já percebemos que os _scripts_ não estão a chegar ao fim (240h), não ficando assim disponível o meteograma no portal.
> 
> De qualquer forma, isto permite perceber que dá para ir acedendo parcialmente aos meteogramas, pelo menos até onde eles correm antes de acontecer o "bug".
> ...



Acrescento que podem consultar meteogramas para um qualquer ponto específico no globo através deste link.

As cartas dos modelos numéricos continuam operacionais.


----------



## Cesar (24 Set 2018 às 16:27)

Até puseram a dar chuva para hoje, quando a previsão aponta para instabilidade a partir de quarta feira.


----------



## Cesar (24 Set 2018 às 16:28)

Até puseram a dar chuva para hoje, quando a previsão aponta para instabilidade a partir de quarta feira.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Set 2018 às 11:58)

Pela primeira vez em quatro dias, o meteograma gfs actualizou para a run das 6.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Set 2018 às 20:01)

Não actualizou para a run das 12.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Set 2018 às 13:03)

Não querendo agoirar, nos últimos dois dias o gfs tem actualizado direitinho.


----------



## MSantos (1 Out 2018 às 10:50)

Pedia à moderação para fixar os tópicos do mês de Outubro, há malta a postar ainda nos de Setembro!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Out 2018 às 00:25)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não querendo agoirar, nos últimos dois dias o gfs tem actualizado direitinho.



Pronto, abri a boca e estraguei tudo! Não actualizou para a run das 18.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Out 2018 às 21:52)

Serei só eu que não consigi consultar os modelos, assim que abro a página fico com a página sempre em branco, e já experimentei em 3 browsers diferentes e não consigo visualizar.


----------



## Thomar (4 Out 2018 às 10:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Serei só eu que não consigi consultar os modelos, assim que abro a página fico com a página sempre em branco, e já experimentei em 3 browsers diferentes e não consigo visualizar.


Por aqui também tudo em branco, PC Windows 10 actualizado não dá nada no google chrome, nem no Edge.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Out 2018 às 11:01)

Andamos com azar nos modelos. O gfs continua a não actualizar depois de 4 dias a funcionar impecavelmente. Já achava que o problema estava resolvido.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Out 2018 às 12:32)

Thomar disse:


> Por aqui também tudo em branco, PC Windows 10 actualizado não dá nada no google chrome, nem no Edge.



Então assim já fico mais descansado, uma vez que o problema não é só meu.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Out 2018 às 12:58)

Por aqui igual, tudo em branco!


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Out 2018 às 14:22)

Creio que o fórum apresenta outro problema: não surgem as últimas interacções entre membros nas notificações


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2018 às 14:39)

Atenção à moderação, os links do cabeçalho da página para os tópicos de Outubro.  Vejam lá isso!


----------



## Gerofil (7 Out 2018 às 18:38)

Será possível que sempre que se publique uma mensagem externa em qualquer tópico se faça uma descrição em português sobre o que se está a publicar? Afinal este fórum ainda é português e muita gente não entende outras línguas.


----------



## rokleon (7 Out 2018 às 19:12)

Gerofil disse:


> Será possível que sempre que se publique uma mensagem externa em qualquer tópico se faça uma descrição em português sobre o que se está a publicar? Afinal este fórum ainda é português e muita gente não entende outras línguas.


Tenho-me esforçado seriamente por isso sempre que posto, desde que falaram desse problema nesta secção do fórum há umas semanas. Mas às vezes "escapa", peço desculpa... Como por exemplo a minha última mensagem no Seguimento Marítimo. Mas aí postei um mapa bem evidente das anomalias negativas das SST devido ao Medicane.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2018 às 15:53)

Posso estar enganado mas acho que falta no topo da página inicial do site um link para o* tópico de alertas e previsões*:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/avisos-e-alertas-outubro-2018.9845/#post-696750


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2018 às 16:13)

E o link, lá no topo, que direcciona por o tópico* litoral centro*, continua a dar erro, ou seja não tem a ligação.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Out 2018 às 14:42)

É estranho porque aqui aparece o tópico de Outubro seja em que página for.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Out 2018 às 13:07)

O gfs voltou a passar-se. Ficou parado na run das 18 no dia 16.


----------



## rozzo (19 Out 2018 às 13:23)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> O gfs voltou a passar-se. Ficou parado na run das 18 no dia 16.



Infelizmente algum _bug_ continua ocasionalmente a dar dor de cabeça a "fixar" os meteogramas no portal.

De qualquer forma, relembro que colocando no final do link a _run_ pretendida (pelo menos na das 06utc), continua a funcionar, ainda que não chegue às 240h (aliás parece ser precisamente aí o _bug_).
Exemplo:

https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?cidade=LISBOA&lang=pt&type=txt&units=m&run=06


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Out 2018 às 13:52)

rozzo disse:


> Infelizmente algum _bug_ continua ocasionalmente a dar dor de cabeça a "fixar" os meteogramas no portal.
> 
> De qualquer forma, relembro que colocando no final do link a _run_ pretendida (pelo menos na das 06utc), continua a funcionar, ainda que não chegue às 240h (aliás parece ser precisamente aí o _bug_).
> Exemplo:
> ...



Obrigada! Boa parte das vezes na run das 00 não resulta mas tenho feito assim, para ter uma ideia.


----------



## remember (23 Out 2018 às 17:08)

Boas,

Alguém que não esteja a receber notificações do Tapatalk?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2018 às 20:11)

Penso que isso esteja fora do nosso controlo. Nós só temos a função do Tapatalk implementada no fórum com configurações básicas, o resto é tudo da parte deles.

Não temos forma de configurar as notificações exceto o tipo de notificação (texto simples ou com formatação).


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 19:03)

De salientar que todos os tópicos no separador central, ainda estão com hiperligação por o mes de outubro, só mesmo para não haver enganos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Nov 2018 às 19:12)

Pedro1993 disse:


> De salientar que todos os tópicos no separador central, ainda estão com hiperligação por o mes de outubro, só mesmo para não haver enganos.



Já está resolvido. Obrigado pelo alerta


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 19:16)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Já está resolvido. Obrigado pelo alerta



Obrigado, eu uso sempre os atalhos para os devidos seguimentos, e já me aconteceu mais do que uma vez, quando ia para publicar, e até que vejo na ligação, que estou no tópico do mes anterior.


----------



## XtraNO (5 Nov 2018 às 08:40)

Bom dia.
Estou com problemas neste fórum. Mensalmente acontece-me ficar os primeiros dias do mês sem conseguir aceder às previsões 2/3 dias e à de 2 semanas, ao clicar sou remetido para as do mês anterior.
Este Novembro só ontem consegui visualizar a de curto prazo embora nada se passe lá, já a de médio prazo, ao clicar sou enviado para a loja da Microsoft!!!

Que se passa?
Cumps


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Nov 2018 às 11:46)

Os links no topo das páginas não são automáticos, são atualizados manualmente, pelo que por vezes pode não ser logo à viragem do mês que os links estejam correctos. Quanto à outra situação, os links estão todos correctamente apontados para o fórum, penso que esse problema já nos ultrapasse.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Nov 2018 às 12:50)

SpiderVV disse:


> Os links no topo das páginas não são automáticos, são atualizados manualmente, pelo que por vezes pode não ser logo à viragem do mês que os links estejam correctos. *Quanto à outra situação, os links estão todos correctamente apontados para o fórum, penso que esse problema já nos ultrapasse.*



Esse problema, será mais derivado da intensidade de clique do rato, às vezes, o meu rato clica demais e abre a página de publicidade.  Se abriu uma página da Microsoft é que clicou no tópico e no anúncio.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Nov 2018 às 21:36)

Olá

Peço por favor que não respondam ao nick que se está a fazer-se passar por mim; obrigado.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (7 Nov 2018 às 21:57)

ATENÇÃO: perfil falso à solta...


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Nov 2018 às 22:05)

Infelizmente há sempre uns tristes à solta em fóruns da Internet cuja única intenção é a de tentar desestabilizar a comunidade. Já tratámos dele.


----------



## MSantos (7 Nov 2018 às 23:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> Infelizmente há sempre uns tristes à solta em fóruns da Internet cuja única intenção é a de tentar desestabilizar a comunidade. Já tratámos dele.



Atenção à moderação, temos também clones no fórum. Tenho conhecimento de pelo menos dois.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Nov 2018 às 00:09)

Pedia à moderação que reunisse num único tópico todas as mensagens relativas ao desabamento da estrada municipal Borba - Vila Viçosa ocorrido nesta segunda-feira.


----------



## JTavares (20 Nov 2018 às 14:46)

Qual é esse tópico?


----------



## clone (20 Nov 2018 às 15:48)

MSantos disse:


> Atenção à moderação, temos também clones no fórum. Tenho conhecimento de pelo menos dois.


Presente


----------



## dahon (3 Dez 2018 às 11:59)

Tendo em conta a eliminação de uns quantos posts meus e de outros membros no tópico do Seguimento Livre, queria alertar o moderador para o facto de este post(Seguimento Meteorológico Livre 2018) do @SpiderVV ter ficado descontextualizado.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Dez 2018 às 12:01)

Olá. Editei o post para ser um pouco mais claro quanto ao que aconteceu.


----------



## Toby (5 Dez 2018 às 13:44)

Bom dia,

Uma cópia/colagem de um  .JPG direto no fórum não funciona, ele deve passar necessariamente por um host.
obrigado


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Dez 2018 às 22:17)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Uma cópia/colagem de um  .JPG direto no fórum não funciona, ele deve passar necessariamente por um host.
> obrigado


Guardar as imagens todas no servidor do fórum seria dispendioso, hoje em dia praticamente nenhum fórum permite o upload de imagens diretamente para colocar em posts. Um host de imagens tem a desvantagem de estar fora do nosso controlo caso aconteça algo, mas é por isso que se fazem backups também 

*Aviso quanto às assinaturas:*
Nos últimos tempos temos notado que alguns membros utilizam assinaturas excessivamente grandes, o que pode especialmente limitar a experiência de navegação em alguns tópicos maiores. Como tal, implementámos uma função em que qualquer assinatura acima de X tamanho terá de ser expandida manualmente por quem a quiser ver toda. Não estamos a penalizar ninguém por isto, afinal somos um fórum de meteorologia, e, em muitos casos, este espaço serve exatamente para partilharmos os nossos registos extremos, as características da nossa estação ou instalação, entre outras coisas.
Além disto, implementámos uma restrição de tamanho de letra, que tem sido uma das situações detetadas mais frequentemente - tamanhos de letra muito grandes que conseguem por vezes ser maiores que os posts.
Qualquer uma destas variáveis poderá ser ajustada ainda, tais como o limiar necessário para o botão de expandir aparecer, mas estamos a tentar melhorar um pouco a navegação no fórum com as ferramentas que temos. 

Apesar disto, apelamos ao bom senso, não utilizem letras muito grandes nas assinaturas, ou linhas excessivas de texto, que por vezes acabam por distrair de posts mais pequenos, e até dificultar a navegação e scrolling.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Também gostaria de deixar uma chamada de atenção quanto aos tópicos cujos títulos estão exclusivamente em maiúsculas. Não só dá um mau aspecto ao tópico, como não é preciso utilizar o Caps Lock para escrever títulos nem posts, afinal, não estamos a gritar uns para os outros! Não é uma situação muito recorrente, mas também acho que merece uma chamada de atenção.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Dez 2018 às 00:00)

Como o meu browser não abre twitter`s, são dezenas de páginas em branco que surgem no meu ecran...

Já fiz anteriormente uma chamada de atenção para este tipo de publicações. Além disso, são quase sempre em estrangeiro. Acho que seria de limitar este tipo de publicações ou, se possível, haver sempre uma explicação em português a acompanhar o seu conteúdo.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Dez 2018 às 13:13)

Opinião pessoal: não concordo com o uso do Fórum para promover mensagens da extrema-direita acerca dos coletes amarelos. Uma coisa é a extrema-direita; outra coisa serão os coletes amarelos. Haja clara separação das águas.


----------



## remember (1 Jan 2019 às 09:12)

Feliz Ano Novo, os principais tópicos de seguimento meteorológico para 2019 estão criados, peço depois ao staff para "linkar" aos respectivos e verificar se está tudo em conformidade. Cumprimentos a todos e mais uma vez, feliz ano novo a esta grande comunidade, da qual tenho orgulho em participar.


----------



## Tonton (3 Jan 2019 às 01:58)

remember disse:


> Feliz Ano Novo, os principais tópicos de seguimento meteorológico para 2019 estão criados, peço depois ao staff para "linkar" aos respectivos e verificar se está tudo em conformidade. Cumprimentos a todos e mais uma vez, feliz ano novo a esta grande comunidade, da qual tenho orgulho em participar.



Falta criar 2 tópicos para Janeiro, moderadores (Avisos e Marítimo) e pôr Rios/Albufeiras no topo...

Obrigado.

Feliz 2019.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Jan 2019 às 19:46)

Não tenho conseguido abrir as páginas dos modelos, mais alguém tem sofrido do mesmo?


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2019 às 19:51)

N_Fig disse:


> Não tenho conseguido abrir as páginas dos modelos, mais alguém tem sofrido do mesmo?



Também não consigo abrir pelo menos há 2 dias.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2019 às 19:53)

Sim, testei agora alguns e também não consigo visualizar as imagens, só vejo os cabeçalhos.
@Pedro1993 "há" 2 dias


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2019 às 20:07)

João Pedro disse:


> Sim, testei agora alguns e também não consigo visualizar as imagens, só vejo os cabeçalhos.
> @Pedro1993 "há" 2 dias



Pois eu estou na mesma, @João Pedro, obrigado pela correcção, por vezes a pressa de escrever, nem damos por estes pequenos erros, mas que fazem toda a diferença.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2019 às 20:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois eu estou na mesma, @João Pedro, obrigado pela correcção, por vezes a pressa de escrever, nem damos por estes pequenos erros, mas que fazem toda a diferença.


De nada Pedro!  É que infelizmente vejo esse erro tantas vezes por aqui e é daqueles que "me faz comichão". Geralmente fico calado, mas como sei que não irias levar a mal, e por ser ano novo, lá decidi fazer o reparo


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2019 às 20:53)

João Pedro disse:


> De nada Pedro!  É que infelizmente vejo esse erro tantas vezes por aqui e é daqueles que "me faz comichão". Geralmente fico calado, mas como sei que não irias levar a mal, e por ser ano novo, lá decidi fazer o reparo



Fizeste muito bem, pois por vezes as pessoas levam a mal, mas eu sou daquelas pessoas que gosto que me digam onde errei, para poder corrigir, e se possível não voltar a cometer o erro.´
Ainda por cima é uma daqueles erros do típico portugues.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2019 às 20:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Fizeste muito bem, pois por vezes as pessoas levam a mal, mas eu sou daquelas pessoas que gosto que me digam onde errei, para poder corrigir, e se possível não voltar a cometer o erro.´
> Ainda por cima é uma daqueles erros do típico portugues.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jan 2019 às 22:28)

O problema já foi resolvido 

Pedimos desculpa pelo sucedido.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2019 às 00:59)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Confesso que tive de olhar mais do que uma vez para perceber, parece uma verdadeira escultura em gelo, mas fico na dúvida se a foto não será manipulada.



Mais uma Fake News...  tirada deste site: https://hectorledezma.com/viral-y-tendencias/frente-frio-10-los-memes-y-las-imagenes/

Certos utilizadores deveriam ter um pouco mais de atenção nas publicações, comprovando a veracidade das imagens... aliás não é a primeira vez que isto sucede.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jan 2019 às 01:14)

Não podemos nem vamos andar a policiar os users do fórum pelas notícias que postam, esse post foi rapidamente desmentido, tal como muitos outros já foram. Prefere-se o diálogo crítico à censura sempre


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2019 às 09:13)

Gerofil disse:


> Mais uma Fake News...  tirada deste site: https://hectorledezma.com/viral-y-tendencias/frente-frio-10-los-memes-y-las-imagenes/
> 
> Certos utilizadores deveriam ter um pouco mais de atenção nas publicações, comprovando a veracidade das imagens... aliás não é a primeira vez que isto sucede.



Eu sou uma das pessoas que detesta Fake News, e eu nem sequer conheço esse site, eu retirei do facebook da escola de condução de Ourique, e eu apenas coloquei cá a foto, para esclarecer a veracidade da foto.
Se quiseres ler de novo o meu comentário, eu até até afirmo se a foto em questão não teria sido manipulado.
Por isso não tenho culpa nehuma no assunto.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2019 às 17:54)

Gerofil disse:


> Mais uma Fake News...  tirada deste site: https://hectorledezma.com/viral-y-tendencias/frente-frio-10-los-memes-y-las-imagenes/
> 
> Certos utilizadores deveriam ter um pouco mais de atenção nas publicações, comprovando a veracidade das imagens... aliás não é a primeira vez que isto sucede.



Vivemos na época das fake news, é muito fácil cair nelas, basta andar um pouco mais desatento. Mas nem foi esse o caso,o @Pedro1993 não caiu na armadilha, o post dele foi em sentido critico para com a foto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2019 às 18:06)

MSantos disse:


> Vivemos na época das fake news, é muito fácil cair nelas, basta andar um pouco mais desatento. Mas nem foi esse o caso,o @Pedro1993 não caiu na armadilha, o post dele foi em sentido critico para com a foto.



Pois as fake news é uma nova moda dos tempos modernos, e com as redes sociais as noticias espalham mais depressa do que antigamente pelas velhotas.
Eu tinha colocado a foto, para alguém me ajudar a perceber do que se tratava ao certo, mas tinha achado aquilo muito estranho ter ocorrido cá em Portugal.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jan 2019 às 18:36)

Sou o único a quem, quando carrego na previsão semanal do GFS aqui do fórum, me aparecem mapas do início de dezembro?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Jan 2019 às 18:38)

N_Fig disse:


> Sou o único a quem, quando carrego na previsão semanal do GFS aqui do fórum, me aparecem mapas do início de dezembro?



Não és o único.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jan 2019 às 20:01)

Continuo com o mesmo problema, nenhum moderador nos poderá ajudar?


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jan 2019 às 23:52)

Inúmeras páginas (centenas de mensagens) assim... sem nenhuma explicação sobre o que se está a publicar... (claro, vão dizer para mudar de browser; a "culpa" afinal será minha mas... nem sequer uma pequena explicação sobre a mensagem que quase sempre está em inglês...)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2019 às 08:17)

Gerofil disse:


> Inúmeras páginas (centenas de mensagens) assim... sem nenhuma explicação sobre o que se está a publicar... (claro, vão dizer para mudar de browser; a "culpa" afinal será minha mas... nem sequer uma pequena explicação sobre a mensagem que quase sempre está em inglês...)




Suponho que esses printscreens sejam do seguimento América do Norte.

Abri o seguimento na minha máquina em 3 browsers diferentes e não houve problema nenhum. Pela mensagem de erro, isso acontece porque eventualmente está activa uma extensão de bloqueio de anúncios. A equipa de staff não pode ser responsabilizada por tudo o que acontece. A questão de não se colocar uma descrição sobre o tweet... Esse assunto já foi abordado anteriormente e apelámos ao bom-senso de quem os publica. Infelizmente poucos foram os que aderiram.



N_Fig disse:


> Sou o único a quem, quando carrego na previsão semanal do GFS aqui do fórum, me aparecem mapas do início de dezembro?





ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não és o único.





N_Fig disse:


> Continuo com o mesmo problema, nenhum moderador nos poderá ajudar?



O problema já está resolvido. Estas questões com as cartas meteorológicas são sempre um pouco complicadas de resolver rapidamente.


----------



## remember (28 Jan 2019 às 12:38)

Bom dia,

Não sei há quanto tempo está assim, mas tanto o mapa, como os links para os respectivos tópicos de seguimentos estão ligados a tópicos de seguimentos de 2015, na página inicial meteopt.com.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Jan 2019 às 12:49)

remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Não sei há quanto tempo está assim, mas tanto o mapa, como os links para os respectivos tópicos de seguimentos estão ligados a tópicos de seguimentos de 2015, na página inicial meteopt.com.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk





Administrador disse:


> O portal não será mais actualizado porque uma nova versão está a ser trabalhada. Sem datas para já.


----------



## remember (28 Jan 2019 às 12:53)

Obrigado Tiago, mesmo assim não vejo qual o problema desses links não serem actualizados, mas a administração é que sabe

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2019 às 19:19)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A questão de não se colocar uma descrição sobre o tweet... Esse assunto já foi abordado anteriormente e apelámos ao bom-senso de quem os publica. Infelizmente poucos foram os que aderiram.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Fev 2019 às 09:33)

Existe um problema com os meteogramas, estamos a tentar solucioná-lo. Não há previsão para que o problema esteja resolvido.


----------



## dvieira (5 Fev 2019 às 10:30)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Existe um problema com os meteogramas, estamos a tentar solucioná-lo. Não há previsão para que o problema esteja resolvido.


Não é só os meteogramas. O modelo GFS ainda apresenta a saída de ontem do 12h e das 18h. Bom trabalho em solucionar o problema.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Fev 2019 às 12:08)

Começou ontem na saída das 18. Obrigada pelo feedback.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Fev 2019 às 22:44)

Resolvido.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Fev 2019 às 01:23)

Nesta saída das 18 voltou à normalidade.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Fev 2019 às 22:47)

Desabafo...

Por vezes gostava de publicar uma postagem em determinado tópico mas vejo que surgem páginas inteiramente em* inglês *num fórum *português*


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2019 às 22:50)

Gerofil disse:


> Desabafo...
> 
> Por vezes gostava de publicar uma postagem em determinado tópico mas vejo que surgem páginas inteiramente em* inglês *num fórum *português*


É fácil, clicas com o botão direito do rato e traduzes.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Fev 2019 às 22:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É fácil, clicas com o botão direito do rato e traduzes.



Não percebeste o que eu quis dizer. Não publico postagens porque as restantes mensagens não estão em português (não vou alimentar um tópico de um fórum português só com conteúdos em inglês; é uma questão de coerência).


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2019 às 22:59)

Gerofil disse:


> Não percebeste o que eu quis dizer. Não publico postagens porque as restantes mensagens não estão em português (não vou alimentar um tópico de um fórum português só com conteúdos em inglês; é uma questão de coerência).


Não não percebo. A maioria da informação científica produzida é em Inglês...


----------



## Gerofil (25 Fev 2019 às 23:38)

Eu prefiro seguir as regras da casa:

_*"1.14* *Escreva em português minimamente correcto.* Se necessário, utilize os correctores ortográficos disponíveis hoje em dia para todos os navegadores. Evite de todo a escrita tipo SMS.* Mensagens noutra língua são permitidas a utilizadores estrangeiros *que queiram participar em temas que se enquadrem no objectivo e organização do fórum._"

Condições de Utilização Forum MeteoPT


----------



## Scan_Ferr (26 Fev 2019 às 04:19)

Sugeres que se faça a tradução das notícias, artigos, tweets, etc?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Fev 2019 às 09:27)

Pessoalmente eu também creio que a informação disponibilizada em inglês pode estar perfeitamente em inglês porque se trata da informação original !
Contudo acho que seria sensato de quem publica explicar o que se está a publicar pois essas pessoas a maior parte das vezes despejam aqui links e tweets assumindo que toda a gente sabe ler ou interpretar o que está dito... 
Nem todos os entusiastas que aqui passam compreendem certas temáticas em português quanto mais se estiverem despejadas em inglês e sem sequer um comentário sobre o que se está a falar !


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2019 às 15:08)

Já que o @Gerofil levantou a questão dos posts em inglês, que me parece pertinente porque isto é o Meteo*PT *e não MeteoEN ou MeteoUSA. sinto a necessidade de reforçar com este post que escrvi há uns meses e que passo a citar:



MSantos disse:


> O que venho relatar não se trata de um verdadeiro problema do fórum mas de uma opinião pessoal de alguém que já cá anda há quase 11 anos.
> 
> Desde que me inscrevi no MeteoPT este nosso fórum já passou por muitas fazes, algumas mais conturbadas do que outras mas sempre demonstrando uma tendência de melhoria e de evolução constante. No entanto nos últimos anos e mais ainda nos últimos meses, temos assistido a uma proliferação de posts que resultam apenas de partilha de tweets ou links, a grande maioria em inglês e sem mais nenhum conteúdo ou informação escrita por parte dos users. Na minha opinião caiu-se numa espécie de banalização deste tipo de posts, muitos partilhados (despejados) sem critério, apenas partilhar por partilhar, ou para somar número de posts. Aposto que a maioria destes posts nem são lidos e acabam por ser apenas spam (para mim são-no muitas vezes).
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (26 Fev 2019 às 18:49)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Sugeres que se faça a tradução das notícias, artigos, tweets, etc?





Foi exactamente o que eu fazia quando era moderador do Fórum (na parte internacional fazia a trudução dos artigos para português).


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Fev 2019 às 19:11)

Fora do tópico: esta discussão faz-me lembrar esta música:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2019 às 11:51)

A equipa de staff pede a todo o fórum que: sempre que se inicie um novo mês e ainda não exista o tópico do novo mês de um certo seguimento, que quem queira postar mensagens que não o faça no tópico do mês anterior, mas sim que crie o tópico do mês actual.

Qualquer pessoa pode criar os tópicos de seguimento, não é necessário ser o staff.

Obrigado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Mar 2019 às 19:10)

Volto a apelar para que posts que se enquadrem em tópicos existentes sejam lá colocados, como por exemplo posts que se refiram a previsões devem ser colocados nos tópicos de previsões, posts sobre eventos anteriores devem ser colocados no tópico de arquivo de eventos históricos, e por aí adiante, e não apenas meter tudo no seguimento meteorológico livre.

Assim as coisas ficam mais organizadas, cada tema no seu tópico, e para quem pesquisa por informações de um relativo assunto é muito melhor 

Obrigado.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mar 2019 às 16:20)

Olá

Como faço para adicionar ficheiros ao fórum? *Por exemplo um ficheiro com dados meteorológicos?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Mar 2019 às 16:30)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá
> 
> Como faço para adicionar ficheiros ao fórum? *Por exemplo um ficheiro com dados meteorológicos?


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mar 2019 às 20:04)

Informo os moderadores que criei o tópico Seguimento Moçambique 2019.

Agradecia à moderação que transferisse ou efectuasse uma cópia de todas as mensagens referentes ao ciclone Idai para o tópico que criei...


----------



## MSantos (1 Abr 2019 às 11:20)

Tomei a liberdade de criar os tópicos para o mês de Abril, pedia à moderação para os fixar no topo da página. Por lapso o tópico de Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas) ficou como Março e não Abril, pedia que corrigissem.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2019 às 11:31)

Já foi tudo organizado e os links adicionados à barra no topo.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2019 às 12:20)

Nas cartas modelos GFS, o botão Imgur não está a funcionar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Abr 2019 às 21:31)

Mais alguém que não consegue aceder aos modelos á vários dias, como eu, já tentei em vários browsers e sem sucesso.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Abr 2019 às 22:04)

Não é do browser, é problema interno, estamos a tentar resolver o problema.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Abr 2019 às 11:57)

As cartas já estão disponíveis.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Abr 2019 às 12:56)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> As cartas já estão disponíveis.


Por aqui continuam indisponíveis...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Abr 2019 às 17:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por aqui continuam indisponíveis...



Estranho. Já experimentei em mais que um pc e funciona.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2019 às 17:38)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Estranho. Já experimentei em mais que um pc e funciona.


Aqui também já funcionam.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Abr 2019 às 19:25)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Estranho. Já experimentei em mais que um pc e funciona.


Depois de limpar o cache voltou a funcionar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Abr 2019 às 22:41)

No seguimento sul, fiz um post com um vídeo, mas eu não consigo visualizá-lo, será que os restantes conseguem ver o vídeo?

O vídeo está alojado ao Vídeos do Sapo, já no caso do Youtube não tenho esse problema, quando coloco algum vídeo do youtube.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Abr 2019 às 23:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No seguimento sul, fiz um post com um vídeo, mas eu não consigo visualizá-lo, será que os restantes conseguem ver o vídeo?
> 
> O vídeo está alojado ao Vídeos do Sapo, já no caso do Youtube não tenho esse problema, quando coloco algum vídeo do youtube.



Não se consegue ver. Se o vídeo for teu, aconselho a meteres no youtube. Senão mete o link do vídeo para que o pessoal possa clicar e ver no site.

Para o fórum não converter isso automaticamente num ficheiro multimédia, no vídeo clica na opção de partilhar e lá em baixo copia este link e coloca-o na mensagem.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Abr 2019 às 20:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não se consegue ver. Se o vídeo for teu, aconselho a meteres no youtube. Senão mete o link do vídeo para que o pessoal possa clicar e ver no site.
> 
> Para o fórum não converter isso automaticamente num ficheiro multimédia, no vídeo clica na opção de partilhar e lá em baixo copia este link e coloca-o na mensagem.



Obrigado Duarte, coloquei no youtube.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Abr 2019 às 09:09)

Bom dia,

Os modelos já estão ok, mas o botão "*Imgur*" continua a não funcionar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Abr 2019 às 09:42)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Os modelos já estão ok, mas o botão "*Imgur*" continua a não funcionar.



Apesar do botão continuar lá, a funcionalidade deixou de estar disponível já há alguns meses. Vamos ver se conseguimos colocá-la operacional novamente.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Abr 2019 às 21:12)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Apesar do botão continuar lá, a funcionalidade deixou de estar disponível já há alguns meses. Vamos ver se conseguimos colocá-la operacional novamente.



Até há pouco tempo estava a funcionar.. pelo menos tenho utilizado nas últimas semanas... Mas ok. Ou então que se consiga fazer download da imagem com o BOtão Direito do rato


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Abr 2019 às 21:17)

ecobcg disse:


> Até há pouco tempo estava a funcionar.. pelo menos tenho utilizado nas últimas semanas... Mas ok. Ou então que se consiga fazer download da imagem com o BOtão Direito do rato



Eu há uns meses tentei e não funcionava, daí ter dito aquilo. Facto é que desde essa altura não tentei mais por pensar que não funcionava


----------



## Gerofil (15 Abr 2019 às 21:52)

Uma questão que talvez (não) seja possível... 

Queria a carta editada nos modelos referente à Península Ibérica para as 06h00 do passado dia 5 de abril (sexta-feira) dos 500 hPa, Temperatura, Geopotencial e vento. Será mais ou menos como esta que ilustro mas a uma escala maior:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Abr 2019 às 22:06)

Gerofil disse:


> Uma questão que talvez (não) seja possível...
> 
> Queria a carta editada nos modelos referente à Península Ibérica para as 06h00 do passado dia 5 de abril (sexta-feira) dos 500 hPa, Temperatura, Geopotencial e vento. Será mais ou menos como esta que ilustro mas a uma escala maior:



Infelizmente as cartas guardadas são apenas para as últimas 4 runs (00z, 06z, 12z e 18z), não sendo guardado nenhum histórico de dias anteriores.


----------



## srr (16 Abr 2019 às 15:06)

Boas,

Estive toda  a manha sem aceso, houve problemas com o Site ?


----------



## MSantos (16 Abr 2019 às 15:10)

srr disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Estive toda  a manha sem aceso, houve problemas com o Site ?



Provavelmente houve porque eu também não consegui aceder ao MeteoPT.


----------



## fsl (16 Abr 2019 às 15:28)

MSantos disse:


> Provavelmente houve porque eu também não consegui aceder ao MeteoPT.




Eu também não pude aceder ao Forum, nem  ao meu site www.meteooeiras.com ,alojado no Servidor do MeteoPT, durante a manhã.


----------



## srr (16 Abr 2019 às 15:28)

Logo hoje que se aproxima animação.

Foi excesso de acessos......lol.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2019 às 15:33)

O fórum também, estava a precisar de umas mini-férias, da Páscoa, também tem direito.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Abr 2019 às 15:52)

Em que botão é que eu carreguei que dei cabo do fórum? Peço desculpa.


----------



## MSantos (16 Abr 2019 às 16:31)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Em que botão é que eu carreguei que dei cabo do fórum? Peço desculpa.



Logo vi que tinhas sido tu... Já não bastava os jogos do Benfica e da seleção, agora também dás cabo do fórum?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Abr 2019 às 17:39)

MSantos disse:


> Logo vi que tinhas sido tu...Já não bastava os jogos do Benfica e da seleção, agora também dás cabo do fórum?



Eu juro que foi sem querer. Da próxima tento a solução de qualquer bom perito: desligar e voltar a ligar. Nada de carregar em botões!


----------



## rozzo (14 Jun 2019 às 10:30)

Bom dia

Como já devem ter notado, as nossas cartas e meteogramas do GFS não estão de momento actualizadas.
Isto deve-se à mudança que ocorreu no modelo há 2 dias e que implicam algumas alterações aqui no "esquema". Pensamos ter isso resolvido nos próximos dias.

Obrigado pela compreensão


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jun 2019 às 17:38)

Status update:
Estamos neste momento a testar os meteogramas com o novo GFS, e devido a mudanças na física do modelo, o modelo passou a ter resolução total até ao final, pelo que estamos a tentar aumentar o alcance dos meteogramas acima das 240h, mas não prometemos que a mudança fique efetiva porque tem alguns problemas associados (pelo menos por agora). Faltam limar algumas arestas e arranjar as cartas, mas estamos no bom caminho.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Jun 2019 às 23:26)

Desculpem, desculpem. Nunca mais volto a carregar naquele botão!


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jun 2019 às 23:46)

As coisas não estão a correr tão bem quanto queríamos, conseguimos correr os meteogramas na run das 12 mas depois de uns retoques os scripts não gostaram da coisa e começaram a protestar.  Neste momento desativámos os meteogramas, mas teremos novidades nas próximas horas/dias, esperemos.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Jun 2019 às 02:08)

Então mas eu acabei de tentar e consegui ver a run das 18. E até às 384 horas! Ninguém mexe!


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jun 2019 às 02:22)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Então mas eu acabei de tentar e consegui ver a run das 18. E até às 384 horas! Ninguém mexe!


Yep, conseguimos dar conta do problema. Agora vamos poder ver os sonhos longínquos do GFS no modo texto, já que o GFS aumentou a sua resolução a partir das 240h e conseguimos aproveitar os dados para o meteograma. Como sempre, senso comum, esses dados estão a léguas de hoje, se 240h já era muito, quanto mais 384. 

O plano é refletir isso nos gráficos também mas isso é outro desafio totalmente diferente... Vamos ver como corre, por agora temos o modo texto até às 384h e os gráficos até às 240.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Jun 2019 às 02:24)

SpiderVV disse:


> Yep, conseguimos dar conta do problema. Agora vamos poder ver os sonhos longínquos do GFS no modo texto, já que o GFS aumentou a sua resolução a partir das 240h e conseguimos aproveitar os dados para o meteograma. Como sempre, senso comum, esses dados estão a léguas de hoje, se 240h já era muito, quanto mais 384.
> 
> O plano é refletir isso nos gráficos também mas isso é outro desafio totalmente diferente... Vamos ver como corre, por agora temos o modo texto até às 384h e os gráficos até às 240.



Eu sou totó e só vejo o modo texto. Logo, está óptimo! Muito obrigada!


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jun 2019 às 19:36)

Boa tarde,

Nas imagens dos modelos, no GFS, a precipitação está com erro, pois a imagem que vai aparecendo, alterna entre a precipitação 3h e a precipitação acumulada... e a partir das 78h só aparece mesmo a precipitação acumulada...


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2019 às 20:05)

Fizeram mudanças no produto de precipitação do GFS e ainda não houve oportunidade de quem consegue para adaptar o código a isso, em breve será resolvido.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 11:58)

Os tópicos para os vários seguimentos já estão criados, pedia aos moderadores, que quando houvesse disponibilidade que alterassem, o endereço dos links, no cabeçalho.


----------



## MSantos (14 Dez 2019 às 23:43)

Há alguns membros que insistem em fazer link direto de saídas de modelos no fórum. Isso não deveria acontecer porque quando sai uma nova atualização o que escreveram por vezes já nada tem a ver com a saída que está expressa na imagem.

Pedia à moderação que reforçasse o aviso junto dos membros que recorrem ao link direto. 

PESSOAL USEM E ABUSEM DE SITES DE ALOJAMENTO DE IMAGENS NÃO FAÇAM LINK DIRETO!

Obrigado!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Dez 2019 às 02:32)

MSantos disse:


> Há alguns membros que insistem em fazer link direto de saídas de modelos no fórum. Isso não deveria acontecer porque quando sai uma nova atualização o que escreveram por vezes já nada tem a ver com a saída que está expressa na imagem.
> 
> Pedia à moderação que reforçasse o aviso junto dos membros que recorrem ao link direto.
> 
> ...


Eu uso link direto por uma simples razão: não tenho que ir ao computador colocar as imagens num site de alojamento de imagens. Assim, posso simplesmente colocar as imagens diretamente do meu telemóvel e poupo muito tempo. 

Eu sei que está errado, mas dá-me muito mais jeito, porque com o telemóvel não consigo colocar imagens nem no Imgur nem em qualquer outro site. Já tentei, e é impossível.


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2019 às 10:20)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu uso link direto por uma simples razão: não tenho que ir ao computador colocar as imagens num site de alojamento de imagens. Assim, posso simplesmente colocar as imagens diretamente do meu telemóvel e poupo muito tempo.
> 
> Eu sei que está errado, mas dá-me muito mais jeito, porque com o telemóvel não consigo colocar imagens nem no Imgur nem em qualquer outro site. Já tentei, e é impossível.



Se acedes ao fórum através do telemóvel podes usar o Tapatalk, podes alojar as imagens muito facilmente. 

O fórum não vive só do momento em que escreves um post, tem um registo em que por vezes dá jeito ir vasculhar para recordar determinado evento ou situação meteorológica e o que os membros do fórum disseram nessa altura sobre essa situação. Se fizeres link direto o histórico da análise aos modelos que fizeste perde-se para sempre, ou seja se daqui a uma ano fores ler os teus posts vai lá estar a saída do modelo do dia em que lá fores e não vai ter nada a ver com aquilo que escreveste na altura.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Dez 2019 às 21:04)

Eu coloco imagens do imgur no fórum com toda a facilidade, a partir do telemóvel, sem usar tapatalk. A partir do browser mesmo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Dez 2019 às 23:20)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu coloco imagens do imgur no fórum com toda a facilidade, a partir do telemóvel, sem usar tapatalk. A partir do browser mesmo.


Onde anda o botão para colocar as fotografias a partir do Imgur, na página principal da versão móvel?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Dez 2019 às 01:19)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Onde anda o botão para colocar as fotografias a partir do Imgur, na página principal da versão móvel?



Copias o link do imgur e colas ali.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Dez 2019 às 01:29)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Copias o link do imgur e colas ali.


Não era isso que queria que respondesses. 
Onde anda o botão do Imgur para colocar as fotografias a partir do telemóvel? Mas será que é tão difícil compreender o que escrevo?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Dez 2019 às 02:33)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não era isso que queria que respondesses.
> Onde anda o botão do Imgur para colocar as fotografias a partir do telemóvel? Mas será que é tão difícil compreender o que escrevo?



Faço como disse e repito: coloco fotos do Imgur com toda a facilidade a partir do telemóvel via browser. Upload para o Imgur, copy link, paste, done. Em segundos. Se ajuda, óptimo. Se não ajuda, paciência.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jan 2020 às 19:57)

Peço à moderação que feche o tópico "O Estado do país 2019" , porque já existe outro de 2020 e agora deram para postarem no de 2019. 

Um pouco de bom senso, por parte dos membros, não fazia mal nenhum e certamente a moderação agradecia. 





.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2020 às 13:52)

Já consigo aceder ao forum mas ainda com dificuldades em fazer posts e likes...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2020 às 16:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já consigo aceder ao forum mas ainda com dificuldades em fazer posts e likes...



Mas não conseguias? Por aqui não notei nada de anormal.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jan 2020 às 16:32)

Por aqui também estava tudo normal, aparentemente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2020 às 17:22)

Voltou agora tudo ao normal! Desde ontem que não conseguia aceder e os poucos posts que consegui demorava mais de meia hora... agora está tudo ultrapassado!


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2020 às 18:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Voltou agora tudo ao normal! Desde ontem que não conseguia aceder e os poucos posts que consegui demorava mais de meia hora... agora está tudo ultrapassado!



Over quota, Luís! 
Como com as crianças: demasiado computador = cortar e dodo .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jan 2020 às 14:41)

Para quem quer postar imagens no fórum através do telemóvel, para não usarem links directos de cartas meteorológicas (por exemplo), o Imgur tem uma app para Android e iOS. Se não quiserem instalar a app, podem aceder ao Imgur através do browser do telemóvel, nas definições colocam "Site para computador" e o procedimento é igual como se estivessem a fazer no computador: New post - escolhem a foto - fazem upload. Depois é copiar o link e postar no fórum.

Não é nada do outro mundo e assim a informação não muda quando sai a run seguinte.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2020 às 15:23)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Para quem quer postar imagens no fórum através do telemóvel, para não usarem links directos de cartas meteorológicas (por exemplo), o Imgur tem uma app para Android e iOS. Se não quiserem instalar a app, podem aceder ao Imgur através do browser do telemóvel, nas definições colocam "Site para computador" e o procedimento é igual como se estivessem a fazer no computador: New post - escolhem a foto - fazem upload. Depois é copiar o link e postar no fórum.
> 
> Não é nada do outro mundo e assim a informação não muda quando sai a run seguinte.



Se não vos der muito trabalho, sugiro que comecem a apagar posts com links directos, antes que a "praga" se espalhe pelo fórum.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jan 2020 às 15:25)

E se realmente essa informação for prestada através de telemóvel , tablet , etc , e não quiser ter esse trabalho todo, basta fazer um print da carta que quer partilhar, recorta a mesma , guarda ma galeria, e a seguir já pode partilhar de forma a que a mesma já não desapareça do post que fez  Simples , prático e super rápido


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jan 2020 às 23:54)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Para quem quer postar imagens no fórum através do telemóvel, para não usarem links directos de cartas meteorológicas (por exemplo), o Imgur tem uma app para Android e iOS. Se não quiserem instalar a app, podem aceder ao Imgur através do browser do telemóvel, nas definições colocam "Site para computador" e o procedimento é igual como se estivessem a fazer no computador: New post - escolhem a foto - fazem upload. Depois é copiar o link e postar no fórum.
> 
> Não é nada do outro mundo e assim a informação não muda quando sai a run seguinte.


Muito obrigado pela informação! 
Por que raio é que ninguém me disse isto antes? Era disto que eu andava à procura!


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2020 às 11:47)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Muito obrigado pela informação!
> Por que raio é que ninguém me disse isto antes? Era disto que eu andava à procura!



Não leves a mal a chamada de atenção, os teus contributos são muito válidos no fórum, por isso vale mesmo a pena não fazeres link direto das imagens/saídas.


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2020 às 10:05)

Pedia à moderação que movesse os últimos posts sobre botânica e espécies arbóreas do tópico da *Biodiversidade *para o das *Árvores e Florestas de Portugal. *Penso que ficam melhor e mais enquadrados no contexto do tópico.. 

Agradeço desde já!**


----------



## cool (28 Jan 2020 às 15:00)

Boas.
Desde o fim de semana que reparei que alguns tópicos exigem agora que os membros façam login para os visualizar.
Decerto que existe uma razão para isto...mas estava muito habituado a consultar o forum sem ter que entrar na conta e tenho estranhado um pouco esta mudança.
Como não vi nenhum comentário da parte do staff....gostava de saber se esta mudança é temporária ou definitiva.

Abraço para todos !


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jan 2020 às 15:07)

cool disse:


> Boas.
> Desde o fim de semana que reparei que alguns tópicos exigem agora que os membros façam login para os visualizar.
> Decerto que existe uma razão para isto...mas estava muito habituado a consultar o forum sem ter que entrar na conta e tenho estranhado um pouco esta mudança.
> Como não vi nenhum comentário da parte do staff....gostava de saber se esta mudança é temporária ou definitiva.
> ...



Esta regra já existe há algum tempo.

 Tópicos de carácter off-topic apenas são visíveis para membros do fórum, e apenas os membros com 100 ou mais mensagens no fórum podem participar.

Esta regra foi criada para evitar que tenhamos membros unicamente dedicados aos tópicos off-topic, uma vez que o principal tema deste fórum é a meteorologia (e "derivados").


----------



## cool (28 Jan 2020 às 15:30)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Esta regra já existe há algum tempo.
> 
> Tópicos de carácter off-topic apenas são visíveis para membros do fórum, e apenas os membros com 100 ou mais mensagens no fórum podem participar.
> 
> Esta regra foi criada para evitar que tenhamos membros unicamente dedicados aos tópicos off-topic, uma vez que o principal tema deste fórum é a meteorologia (e "derivados").



Estranho....eu sei da regra dos 100 posts para poder participar em tópicos off-topic, mas sempre consegui visualizar os conteúdos apenas como visitante sem login feito.
Só notei essa mudança este fim de semana.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jan 2020 às 15:41)

cool disse:


> Estranho....eu sei da regra dos 100 posts para poder participar em tópicos off-topic, mas sempre consegui visualizar os conteúdos apenas como visitante sem login feito.
> Só notei essa mudança este fim de semana.



Sim, tens razão, essa regra em específico existe há poucos dias.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jan 2020 às 15:44)

Sendo que na história do fórum temos registo de membros que se registam apenas para incendiarismo em tópicos polémicos, que se encontram maioritariamente na secção de off-topic, numa primeira fase decidiu-se restringir o acesso a este fórum apenas a membros com 100 posts. No entanto, recentemente, para desencorajar ainda mais este tipo de registo, e o spam de posts até conseguir postar na secção, decidiu-se esconder a secção dos visitantes por completo.

Afinal, somos um fórum de meteorologia, o nosso tráfego centra-se na meteorologia, e a secção de off-topic é um bónus para extensão dos assuntos que podem ser discutidos num fórum como este, mas também uma secção altamente polémica e dada a muito trolling, como em qualquer outro fórum com uma secção destas. É um equilíbrio entre moderar o que já acontece entre membros, e evitar novas situações desagradáveis de novos registos como já tivemos no passado.


----------



## cool (28 Jan 2020 às 15:50)

Sim...faz sentido.
Depressa me habituarei.
Thanks !


----------



## camrov8 (28 Jan 2020 às 18:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sendo que na história do fórum temos registo de membros que se registam apenas para incendiarismo em tópicos polémicos, que se encontram maioritariamente na secção de off-topic, numa primeira fase decidiu-se restringir o acesso a este fórum apenas a membros com 100 posts. No entanto, recentemente, para desencorajar ainda mais este tipo de registo, e o spam de posts até conseguir postar na secção, decidiu-se esconder a secção dos visitantes por completo.
> 
> Afinal, somos um fórum de meteorologia, o nosso tráfego centra-se na meteorologia, e a secção de off-topic é um bónus para extensão dos assuntos que podem ser discutidos num fórum como este, mas também uma secção altamente polémica e dada a muito trolling, como em qualquer outro fórum com uma secção destas. É um equilíbrio entre moderar o que já acontece entre membros, e evitar novas situações desagradáveis de novos registos como já tivemos no passado.


tais tópicos suplantaram tudo e estão a ofuscar os restantes há quem os use so para insultar e denegrir outros membros, existem membros que nunca ou pouco postam fora dos topicos mais inflamados, provavelmente deveria existir mais restrições


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2020 às 01:36)

cool disse:


> Desde o fim de semana que reparei que alguns tópicos exigem agora que os membros façam login para os visualizar.!



Alguns tópicos? 613 tópicos... a minha opinião pessoal: discordo.


* Pandemia do Coronavirus 2020 *
*O Estado do País 2020 *
*Política e economia internacional 2020 *
*Desporto 2019-2020*
*Músicas, Videoclips, Bandas e Concertos *
* Off-Topic do Off-Topic *
* TDT Portugal*
*Cães e gatos... momentos de ternura! *
* Vamos rir??? *
* O Estado do País 2019*
*Aviação *
*Política e economia internacional 2019 *
*O Problema da rede 5G *
*Comboios *
*Floresta portuguesa e os incêndios *
*WEBCAMS *
*Reporte de incidentes Nucleares *
*Recomendação de bons restaurantes... *
*Cozinha: Dicas e partilha de receitas *
*Formigas e o clima*
*e mais 593 tópicos...*


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jan 2020 às 10:05)

Nenhum desses tópicos são o tema principal deste fórum, e tenho quase a certeza que não somos nem de perto a plataforma principal para discutir esses tópicos - i.e. não vai vir alguém do Google que tivesse pesquisado por Coronavírus e aparecesse o MeteoPT em primeiro nos resultados. Há outros fóruns onde a secção de off-topic é apenas um bónus para users registados.


----------



## Toby (29 Jan 2020 às 10:31)

Idéia para evitar discussões intermináveis e às vezes um "obrigado" é bom.
Em vigor em outro fórum meteorológico (sem OFF-TOPIC)


EDIT: "Esta arranjado" é usado principalmente para avisos de erro na base de dados da estação meteorológica.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Jan 2020 às 11:09)

Toby disse:


> Idéia para evitar discussões intermináveis e às vezes um "obrigado" é bom.
> Em vigor em outro fórum meteorológico (sem OFF-TOPIC)
> 
> 
> EDIT: "Esta arranjado" é usado principalmente para avisos de erro na base de dados da estação meteorológica.



Eu acho que por vezes bastava existir uma tecla de " Não gosto"  Muita gente acabaria por ficar surpreendida com os resultados que obtinha em certas declarações que fazem, e assim evitava.se muito "bate-boca" desnecessário , e que por vezes nos desvia dos assuntos que realmente interessam


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jan 2020 às 11:10)

Infelizmente "não gostos" em fóruns acabam por ser abusados por membros que não gostam uns dos outros e começam a spammar dislikes, por vezes arruinando discussões totalmente legítimas. Para não falar que dá uma atmosfera meio negativa adicionar uma opção assim. 

@Toby: O XenForo não tem forma de adicionar mais do que uma reação como o Invision, que é o que está na tua foto.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Jan 2020 às 11:39)

Infelizmente esses off topic e já o factor denominante neste fórum, sobretudo os fóruns sob política, tanto nacional como internacional.
Pessoalmente não falo sob assuntos que não domino, sou um comercial, não sou político muito menos tenho paciência para discutir esses temas, bem como existem fóruns desses. 
Creio que nos últimos a procura desses tópicos aumentou por falta de fatores relevantes meteorológicos. 
A meu ver isso desvirtua o forum, mas aceito que outras pessoas tenham opinião contrária.


----------



## Crazyrain (29 Jan 2020 às 11:57)

Eu não vejo problema com a existência dos " off - topics " .

Só acho estranho alguém que alegadamente goste tanto de meteorologia , ao ponto de se inscrever num fórum de meteorologia , só queira falar de política e futebol ...


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jan 2020 às 15:10)

Crazyrain disse:


> Eu não vejo problema com a existência dos " off - topics " .
> 
> Só acho estranho alguém que alegadamente goste tanto de meteorologia , ao ponto de se inscrever num fórum de meteorologia , só queira falar de política e futebol ...


É isto que estamos a tentar combater  mais propriamente os registos baseados apenas no offtopic, sem participações na parte que interessa - a meteorologia.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jan 2020 às 20:16)

Crazyrain disse:


> Eu não vejo problema com a existência dos " off - topics " .
> 
> Só acho estranho alguém que alegadamente goste tanto de meteorologia , ao ponto de se inscrever num fórum de meteorologia , só queira falar de política e futebol ...


Algo que me fez sempre confusão, é alguém se registar num fórum de meteorologia e participar apenas nos tópicos "off-topic", respeito, mas para mim não faz sentido.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Jan 2020 às 20:50)

Nos últimos anos, devido à falta de informação relevante acerca da meteorologia, vários membros têm passado algum tempo no Offtopic. No entanto, muitos acabam por participar nas outras áreas quando há informação de jeito. 

Mas sim, depois há sempre aqueles que nem em situações de instabilidade vão para os outros sub-fóruns, e acho que nem preciso dizer quais são.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Jan 2020 às 20:59)

O luismeteo3 disse-me que não consegue, de modo algum, postar no fórum. Nesta fase nem enviar mensagens privadas consegue. Alguém sabe se há algum problema que esteja a impedir outros membros de participar ou se se trata de um caso isolado?


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2020 às 21:24)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> O luismeteo3 disse-me que não consegue, de modo algum, postar no fórum. Nesta fase nem enviar mensagens privadas consegue. Alguém sabe se há algum problema que esteja a impedir outros membros de participar ou se se trata de um caso isolado?



Por acaso ele também me relatou esse problema ontem, mas eu nunca tive qualquer problema.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Jan 2020 às 21:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por acaso ele também me relatou esse problema ontem, mas eu nunca tive qualquer problema.



Eu também não. E mais ninguém se queixou. Daí a minha questão. Diz que nem mensagens privadas consegue enviar. É um problema do 'lado' dele, deste 'lado' e há outros posters afectados ou alguma restrição imposta? Não senti qualquer dificuldade até agora.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jan 2020 às 21:32)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu também não. E mais ninguém se queixou. Daí a minha questão. Diz que nem mensagens privadas consegue enviar. É um problema do 'lado' dele, deste 'lado' e há outros posters afectados ou alguma restrição imposta? Não senti qualquer dificuldade até agora.


Por aqui tudo tranquilo também.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Jan 2020 às 21:36)

Alguém do staff tem alguma dica/ideia?


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2020 às 21:37)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu também não. E mais ninguém se queixou. Daí a minha questão. Diz que nem mensagens privadas consegue enviar. É um problema do 'lado' dele, deste 'lado' e há outros posters afectados ou alguma restrição imposta? Não senti qualquer dificuldade até agora.



Pois, não sei se foi-lhe imposta alguma restrição, ou se existe algum limite de número de mensagem, para ficar impossibilitado de enviar mais mensagens, isso só os staff, poderá esclarecer melhor.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Jan 2020 às 21:37)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois, não sei se foi-lhe imposta alguma restrição, ou se existe algum limite de número de mensagem, para ficar impossibilitado de enviar mais mensagens, isso só os staff, poderá esclarecer melhor.



Certo. Obrigada!


----------



## camrov8 (31 Jan 2020 às 21:41)

pode ser o servidor, por vezes pode impedir um ip de escrever, se o servidor tiver um filtro anti spam, ele tem postado muito no topico do corona


----------



## camrov8 (31 Jan 2020 às 21:43)

é software para evitar que o servidor vá a baixo, antigamente os hackers usavam bots e os servidores iam a baixo


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2020 às 21:48)

camrov8 disse:


> pode ser o servidor, por vezes pode impedir um ip de escrever, se o servidor tiver um filtro anti spam, ele tem postado muito no topico do corona



Sim, acho que foi esse mesmo filtro que o impossibiltou disso mesmo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Jan 2020 às 23:37)

Por aqui tudo tranquilo também! Alguém do staff que possa ajudar  @Duarte Sousa @SpiderVV @Dan @MSantos !Obrigado pessoal 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (1 Fev 2020 às 11:54)

O luismeteo3 não está banido, e pode postar no fórum à vontade. Da parte dele não nos chegou nenhuma queixa ou tentativa de contacto, mas de qualquer forma, se alguém tem comunicado com ele, está à vontade para lhe transmitir isso.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Fev 2020 às 13:47)

rozzo disse:


> O luismeteo3 não está banido, e pode postar no fórum à vontade. Da parte dele não nos chegou nenhuma queixa ou tentativa de contacto, mas de qualquer forma, se alguém tem comunicado com ele, está à vontade para lhe transmitir isso.



Olá, rozzo. 
Obrigada. Não consegue pedir-vos ajuda porque não tem conseguido aceder ao fórum. Tenho falado com ele mas por email. Inclusivamente pediu-me que enviasse mensagem privada por ele a algumas pessoas porque ele não consegue. Já lhe transmiti a informação. Obrigada!


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Abr 2020 às 10:22)

Como se colocam agora fotos aqui no Forum? Utilizando o IMGUR não consigo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Abr 2020 às 14:29)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Como se colocam agora fotos aqui no Forum? Utilizando o IMGUR não consigo.



O imgur funciona  Escolhes a(s) foto(s), esperas que o upload seja feito. Depois copias o bbcode e colocas nas mensagens aqui do fórum. Na parte de selecionar as fotos, também funciona o "drag and drop".

Link


----------



## fcapelas (16 Abr 2020 às 15:08)

Boa tarde, alguem me pode ajudar n consigo carregar fotografias no forum, diz me q “o ficheiro carregado n tem uma extensão valida”.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Abr 2020 às 15:34)

fcapelas disse:


> Boa tarde, alguem me pode ajudar n consigo carregar fotografias no forum, diz me q “o ficheiro carregado n tem uma extensão valida”.



No post anterior está explicado como fazer (através do imgur).


----------



## camrov8 (17 Abr 2020 às 12:48)

este topico Does Granite Male Enhancement Pills Work? I... - mctfybbm às 12:32 é spam vejam quanto antes pois pode afectar os membros e o forum


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Abr 2020 às 12:54)

camrov8 disse:


> este topico Does Granite Male Enhancement Pills Work? I... - mctfybbm às 12:32 é spam vejam quanto antes pois pode afectar os membros e o forum



Já foi apagado e o utilizador banido. Obrigado


----------



## Thomar (18 Abr 2020 às 08:00)

Mais "spam" no forum, não abram o link deste membro: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/membros/oxuh-roaf.9141/


----------



## remember (21 Abr 2020 às 21:13)

O que se passa com o Tapatalk? Deixou de aparecer as subscrições, não deixa anexar fotos.. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Abr 2020 às 23:51)

Não consigo entrar no fórum através do tapatalk, só no PC


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jun 2020 às 10:45)

Bom dia

Algum problema com os modelos?
Os mapas não não estão a aparecer...


----------



## Jota Pê (10 Jun 2020 às 18:49)

Também não me aparecem... não consigo visualizar há mais de 3 dias


----------



## Toby (21 Jun 2020 às 07:33)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> No post anterior está explicado como fazer (através do imgur).





Maria Papoila disse:


> Como se colocam agora fotos aqui no Forum? Utilizando o IMGUR não consigo.





Duarte Sousa disse:


> O imgur funciona  Escolhes a(s) foto(s), esperas que o upload seja feito. Depois copias o bbcode e colocas nas mensagens aqui do fórum. Na parte de selecionar as fotos, também funciona o "drag and drop".
> 
> Link





fcapelas disse:


> Boa tarde, alguem me pode ajudar n consigo carregar fotografias no forum, diz me q “o ficheiro carregado n tem uma extensão valida”.





Duarte Sousa disse:


> No post anterior está explicado como fazer (através do imgur).



Bom dia,
Solução livre (10GB) multiplataforma (PC/IOS/ANDROID) e sincronizar 
https://www.pcloud.com/pt/home.html


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Jul 2020 às 19:33)

Alguém da moderação pode afixar os tópicos de seguimento meteorológico relativos ao mês de julho, por favor?


----------



## rmsg (14 Set 2020 às 12:35)

Não consigo ver os mapas dos modelos há alguns dias. Algum problema?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Set 2020 às 12:54)

rmsg disse:


> Não consigo ver os mapas dos modelos há alguns dias. Algum problema?



Trata-se de um protocolo que expirou, esperamos ter a situação resolvida em breve.


----------



## camrov8 (19 Out 2020 às 00:07)

venho aqui indicar que já foi banido duas vezes e sempre pelo mesmo membro o o rozzo que provavelmente por não gostar das minhas opiniões em especial no aquecimento global um topico quente com farpas de lado a lado. É triste quando se recorre a censura por não se partilhar os mesmo ideais


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2020 às 10:50)

camrov8 disse:


> venho aqui indicar que já foi banido duas vezes e sempre pelo mesmo membro o o rozzo que provavelmente por não gostar das minhas opiniões em especial no aquecimento global um topico quente com farpas de lado a lado. É triste quando se recorre a censura por não se partilhar os mesmo ideais



Não há censura no MeteoPT, a prova disso é que este post vai ficar aqui para que todos o possam ler.

Há tolerância no MeteoPT, o staff dá espaço a algum offtopic e até a algumas picardias entre membros, desde que não passem certos limites. Mas não podemos aceitar que alguém ignore as regras, as transgrida sistematicamente, para depois vir para aqui  "chorar", como se isso fosse um "problema do fórum". O problema não é do fórum, é do membro Camrov8, que não cumpriu, foi avisado, voltou a transgredir e consequentemente foi castigado...

Para se ter uma ideia, quando me inscrevi no fórum em 2007, havia posts a serem apagados por simplesmente não terem pontuação, acentuação ou demasiados erros ortográficos (como todos os posts do membro Camrov8), portanto não admitimos queixas de censura, quando às vezes nem se consegue perceber o que o membro Camrov8 escreve.

Tópicos mais "quentes" exigem maior comprometimento com as regras, logo mandar umas "larachas" sem fundamento, muitas vezes com o intuito de provocar outros membros é comportamento típico de troll, que não é permitido, nem vamos admitir no fórum.

Para que não restem dúvidas... No fórum há um sistema de suspensões automático, cada infração corresponde a um determinado número de pontos de penalização, quando um certo patamar de pontos é atingido o membro é suspenso e/ou expulso. Não há nem houve perseguições ao membro Camrov8, houve apenas acumulação de pontos de penalização e consequente suspensão temporária.


Para mais informações sobre as regras:
*Condições de Utilização*


----------



## 1337 (19 Out 2020 às 16:45)

Estou com dificuldades em abrir o forum por vezes( só atualizando é que abre a página). Mais alguém?


----------



## Thomar (19 Out 2020 às 16:49)

1337 disse:


> Estou com dificuldades em abrir o forum por vezes( só atualizando é que abre a página). Mais alguém?



Por aqui está tudo bem.  
Windows 10, tudo bem no google chrome e no microsoft edge, operador meo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Out 2020 às 17:10)

Nos últimos 15 minutos tenho tido alguns problemas com a internet, tanto que estava a trabalhar com base de dados onde uma consulta que antes demorava 2 segundos agora está a demorar mais de minuto e meio. Tenho MEO. Não sei se poderá estar relacionado.


----------



## 1337 (19 Out 2020 às 17:20)

O pr


Duarte Sousa disse:


> Nos últimos 15 minutos tenho tido alguns problemas com a internet, tanto que estava a trabalhar com base de dados onde uma consulta que antes demorava 2 segundos agora está a demorar mais de minuto e meio. Tenho MEO. Não sei se poderá estar relacionado.


O problema é mesmo da minha conta cá do forum, já experimentei em 4 pcs e internets diferentes. Tenho dificuldades em carregar o forum e também em responder a users, fica sempre a pensar uma eternidade e por vezes não consigo responder mesmo. Não sei o que se passa.


----------



## efcm (19 Out 2020 às 20:44)

Existe alguma maneira de ver a localização dos membros no Tapatalk da mesma maneira que se vê no PC ( em frente ao Nick)?

Estou no tópico do seguimento da Bárbara e existem montes de membros a reportar 30 mm e x de vento.

Mas não conhecendo os nicks não sei de onde são e estar constantemente a abrir o perfil para ver a localização não é prático.


----------



## rozzo (19 Out 2020 às 21:51)

efcm disse:


> Existe alguma maneira de ver a localização dos membros no Tapatalk da mesma maneira que se vê no PC ( em frente ao Nick)?
> 
> Estou no tópico do seguimento da Bárbara e existem montes de membros a reportar 30 mm e x de vento.
> 
> Mas não conhecendo os nicks não sei de onde são e estar constantemente a abrir o perfil para ver a localização não é prático.


É realmente chato, tb já reparei nisso. Que eu saiba só clickando em cima do username para ver o perfil... 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 00:37)

O tapatalk é uma aplicação feita por terceiros para utilização de certos fórums como o nosso que têm suporte, mas infelizmente não conseguimos mudar essa situação. Já no site mobile podemos ver o que conseguimos fazer...


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 01:45)

A versão mobile do fórum já tem a informação do user disponível na barra superior de cada post


----------



## efcm (20 Out 2020 às 01:49)

E como é que se acede a versão mobile?

É preciso fazer alguma coisa ?


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 02:00)

efcm disse:


> E como é que se acede a versão mobile?
> 
> É preciso fazer alguma coisa ?


Nope, nada, basta aceder ao site do MeteoPT pelo browser do telemóvel e fazer o login. Desde que mudamos de plataforma em 2014 que temos uma versão mobile que se adapta sozinha às pequenas dimensões


----------



## N_Fig (27 Out 2020 às 17:44)

MSantos disse:


> Atenção aos links diretos de saídas de modelos! Evitem ao máximo copiar o link de uma saída e "espetá-lo" no fórum. Quem ler o tópico amanha não vai ver esta saída mas sim outra, ficando o que está escrito desligado da imagem que representa a saída do modelo.
> 
> Dá menos trabalho fazer copy/paste mas não pode ser! É necessário usar um site de alojamento de imagens antes de fazer o upload para o fórum.


Como dá para pôr a sequência de cartas sem ser com o link direto?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Out 2020 às 18:07)

N_Fig disse:


> Como dá para pôr a sequência de cartas sem ser com o link direto?



Guardando a imagem num site de hosting de imagens.


----------



## camrov8 (3 Dez 2020 às 17:26)

mais uma vez se vê a natureza do staff deste forum com o seu lapiz azul ao apagarem um post meu e de outro membro so porque não gostam, já o verdadeiro spam do membro orion continua  com os posts de aquecimento, se são honestos apaguem também post sobre aquecimento, ou então também começo a voltar a postar o o contraditorio


----------



## 1337 (3 Dez 2020 às 18:25)

Só gostam de ver uma opinião.Ando nisto há 11 anos e nunca aconteceu isto antes. Começa a ser ridículo.


----------



## camrov8 (3 Dez 2020 às 19:33)

1337 disse:


> Só gostam de ver uma opinião.Ando nisto há 11 anos e nunca aconteceu isto antes. Começa a ser ridículo.


ja levei ban varias vezes por "trolar" quando outros membros iniciaram e até foram mais longe mas como são farinha do mesmo saco passa ao lado , fecharam um topico e agora o orion vem fazer spam para o topico de meterologia livre e nada se passa , mas estão com azar pois não vou em unanimismo e vou continuar a responder


----------



## ACampos (4 Dez 2020 às 11:51)

Muito rápido como posso fazer um upload de fotografia aqui?


----------



## vamm (4 Dez 2020 às 11:54)

ACampos disse:


> Muito rápido como posso fazer um upload de fotografia aqui?


Instala a app Tapatalk, é super prático e dá para fazer upload direto para o fórum


----------



## Santofsky (15 Dez 2020 às 20:51)

O que se passa com os mapas das runs dos modelos? Desde ontem que não consigo visualizar as mais recentes runs...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Dez 2020 às 10:03)

Santofsky disse:


> O que se passa com os mapas das runs dos modelos? Desde ontem que não consigo visualizar as mais recentes runs...



Tem a ver com o certificado que expirou. Vamos tentar resolver isso o mais rapidamente possível.

Obrigado pelo aviso.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Dez 2020 às 18:21)

Creio que a situação já está normalizada.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Jan 2021 às 11:03)

Bom dia e bom ano! Sou só eu que não consigo ver o meteograma actualizado do gfs? Ainda está na run das 18z. Obrigada!


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2021 às 17:27)

Venho deixar uma sugestão: Deviam encerrar os tópicos no off-topic referentes a 2020, leva a que os membros postam no tópico do ano anterior em vez do actual. Obrigado!


----------



## aikkoset (3 Jan 2021 às 18:39)

Olá boa tarde a todos! Sempre que clico no Seguimento Meteorológico: Litoral Norte sou reencaminhado para o Litoral Centro! há algum problema?


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Jan 2021 às 18:44)

Ups, erro humano  Corrigido o link.


----------



## aikkoset (3 Jan 2021 às 18:47)

Obrigado amigo!


----------



## Agreste (10 Jan 2021 às 21:16)

agradecendo antecipadamente o desbloqueio da página de seguimento do sul.

a vaga de frio terminou, entraremos rapidamente em temperaturas normais no algarve.


----------



## Tonton (16 Jan 2021 às 18:57)

Já descemos assim tão baixo???? 
Ai o nível!!!...







P.S.: Por vezes, tenho menores de idade a olharem para as nossas páginas... é grave!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Jan 2021 às 21:32)

Tonton disse:


> Já descemos assim tão baixo????
> Ai o nível!!!...
> 
> 
> ...



O que é que tu andaste a pesquisar, Tonton?


----------



## Tonton (16 Jan 2021 às 23:09)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> O que é que tu andaste a pesquisar, Tonton?



Eu não fui, garanto...
Será outro alguém cá de casa???
Porque isto é mesmo estilo "Big Brother" e todos trabalham com "browser" restritos de publicidade (só a desactivei no meteo.pt para não me estarem sempre a chagar).
Eu não tenho Facebook mas alguém cá em casa tem e apareceu-lhe um "post" de uma loja, onde eu tinha acabado de deixar algo no carrinho, a pedir-lhe para terminar a compra!!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Jan 2021 às 23:22)

Tonton disse:


> Eu não fui, garanto...
> Será outro alguém cá de casa???
> Porque isto é mesmo estilo "Big Brother" e todos trabalham com "browser" restritos de publicidade (só a desactivei no meteo.pt para não me estarem sempre a chagar).
> Eu não tenho Facebook mas alguém cá em casa tem e apareceu-lhe um "post" de uma loja, onde eu tinha acabado de deixar algo no carrinho, a pedir-lhe para terminar a compra!!



Olha que eu acho que vais ter de contratar um detective privado.  Se tiveres adolescentes ou jovens adultos, poupa o dinheiro do detective.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Jan 2021 às 23:24)

Quer dizer, agora que vi que a publicidade fala de 'vigor', chamemos-lhe assim, de pedra, também pode ser algum sénior a pensar no futuro. De qualquer modo, a título pessoal, de pedra também me parece algo desconfortável... Não leves a mal mas estou farta de rir.


----------



## Tonton (16 Jan 2021 às 23:25)

Tonton disse:


> Eu não fui, garanto...
> Será outro alguém cá de casa???
> Porque isto é mesmo estilo "Big Brother" e todos trabalham com "browser" restritos de publicidade (só a desactivei no meteo.pt para não me estarem sempre a chagar).
> Eu não tenho Facebook mas alguém cá em casa tem e apareceu-lhe um "post" de uma loja, onde eu tinha acabado de deixar algo no carrinho, a pedir-lhe para terminar a compra!!



E continua... 
Pronto, piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiim, no botão e já está, pontapé no traseiro, desculpem lá mas não me dão alternativa: adeus publicidade no Meteo.pt , levem lá a erecção de pedra


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Jan 2021 às 23:27)

Tonton disse:


> E continua...
> Pronto, piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiim, no botão e já está, pontapé no traseiro, desculpem lá mas não me dão alternativa: adeus publicidade no Meteo.pt , levem lá a erecção de pedra



Guarda o print, que isto nunca se sabe.


----------



## remember (17 Jan 2021 às 00:42)

Tonton disse:


> Eu não fui, garanto...
> Será outro alguém cá de casa???
> Porque isto é mesmo estilo "Big Brother" e todos trabalham com "browser" restritos de publicidade (só a desactivei no meteo.pt para não me estarem sempre a chagar).
> Eu não tenho Facebook mas alguém cá em casa tem e apareceu-lhe um "post" de uma loja, onde eu tinha acabado de deixar algo no carrinho, a pedir-lhe para terminar a compra!!



Bem capaz, normalmente o que aparece ai está relacionado com o que pesquisamos! Por exemplo tenho pesquisado smartwatch's e é o que aparece...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2021 às 10:57)

Boas...não consigo postar no seguimento do interior norte e centro ,não deixa escrever,nos outros lados sim .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2021 às 11:52)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...não consigo postar no seguimento do interior norte e centro ,não deixa escrever,nos outros lados sim .


Já consegui escrever ,saí totalmente do forúm e entrei novamente,já está .


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Fev 2021 às 19:56)

Alguns membros do fórum insistem em fazer mensagens do seguimento meteorológico da América do Norte no tópico de 2020. Pedia aos moderadores que, em linha com os anos anteriores, criassem um novo tópico do "Seguimento Meteorológico América do Norte 2021" e movessem para lá as mensagens feitas já neste ano.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Mar 2021 às 20:47)

Pedia aos moderadores que fechassem os tópicos de seguimento meteorológico nos meses de Janeiro e Fevereiro a novas mensagens, estamos em Março e alguns membros insistem em postar em Janeiro ou Fevereiro. 

Obrigado!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Abr 2021 às 23:51)

É só comigo ou os meteogramas gfs estão um bocado marados?


----------



## JTavares (25 Abr 2021 às 14:10)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> É só comigo ou os meteogramas gfs estão um bocado marados?


Andam assim à dias e ninguém corrige a situação.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Abr 2021 às 14:49)

JTavares disse:


> Andam assim à dias e ninguém corrige a situação.



Pensei que fosse só deste lado. Grata pelo feedback.


----------



## JTavares (26 Abr 2021 às 14:49)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Pensei que fosse só deste lado. Grata pelo feedback.


Não é e ainda continua. Nao entendo o silencio da moderação.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Abr 2021 às 15:07)

JTavares disse:


> Andam assim à dias e ninguém corrige a situação.





JTavares disse:


> Não é e ainda continua. Nao entendo o silencio da moderação.


Estamos totalmente cientes do problema, se não dizemos nada é porque provavelmente andamos às aranhas também porque o problema apareceu de repente e estamos a investigar. Não somos pagos para isto e fazemos isto no nosso tempo livre, algum bom senso e melhor atitude seria bem vindo também.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Abr 2021 às 15:23)

JTavares disse:


> Não é e ainda continua. Nao entendo o silencio da moderação.



Certamente que se ainda não está resolvido é porque ainda não conseguiram. A minha questão era mais no sentido de perguntar se o problema era daqui do meu lado.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Abr 2021 às 15:31)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Certamente que se ainda não está resolvido é porque ainda não conseguiram. A minha questão era mais no sentido de perguntar se o problema era daqui do meu lado.


Nope, é geral. Estava tudo a funcionar bem até que deixou de o fazer, ainda estamos a investigar. É estranho porque são apenas alguns "steps" (horas) do modelo que saem corrompidos.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Abr 2021 às 17:01)

SpiderVV disse:


> Nope, é geral. Estava tudo a funcionar bem até que deixou de o fazer, ainda estamos a investigar. É estranho porque são apenas alguns "steps" (horas) do modelo que saem corrompidos.



Há-de resolver-se, certamente!
Bom trabalho.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Abr 2021 às 17:57)

Não conseguindo entender bem a causa do problema repentino, fizemos reboot ao servidor e neste momento parece que a run 12z está a sair bem. É fazer figas para as seguintes.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Abr 2021 às 18:05)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não conseguindo entender bem a causa do problema repentino, fizemos reboot ao servidor e neste momento parece que a run 12z está a sair bem. É fazer figas para as seguintes.



É cruzar tudo o que for possível cruzar! De qualquer modo, toda a gente sabe que a primeira coisa que se faz é desligar e voltar a ligar. Há gente anos e anos a estudar na Universidade que é a primeira coisa que recomenda!


----------



## slbgdt (27 Abr 2021 às 06:22)

Não sei se é o sítio indicado.
Mas precisava de uma ajuda.
Preciso saber o tempo que fez num determinado dia, mas no ipma não encontro essa info.
Alguém me pode ajudar? 
Obrigado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Abr 2021 às 09:34)

slbgdt disse:


> Não sei se é o sítio indicado.
> Mas precisava de uma ajuda.
> Preciso saber o tempo que fez num determinado dia, mas no ipma não encontro essa info.
> Alguém me pode ajudar?
> Obrigado



Qual o dia e local? Talvez alguém possa ajudar


----------



## JTavares (27 Abr 2021 às 15:01)

SpiderVV disse:


> Estamos totalmente cientes do problema, se não dizemos nada é porque provavelmente andamos às aranhas também porque o problema apareceu de repente e estamos a investigar. Não somos pagos para isto e fazemos isto no nosso tempo livre, algum bom senso e melhor atitude seria bem vindo também.



Entendido.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Mai 2021 às 14:56)

É impressão minha ou os meteogramas gfs estão a ficar parvos outra vez? Estará na hora de voltar a desligar e ligar de novo?


----------



## Santofsky (17 Mai 2021 às 15:08)

O certificado deve ter expirado o prazo de validade no último sábado... Porque desde ontem que as imagens das runs do GFS/ECMWF não estão disponíveis.


----------



## Santofsky (18 Mai 2021 às 10:03)

As imagens já aparecem, situação resolvida. Obrigado.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jul 2021 às 10:28)

Bom dia, alguém sabe porque não dá para abrir a página do meteopt pelo navegador?Diz que o site não é seguro a ligação não é privada e o certificado expirou, isto em qualquer browser que use no PC.Consigo aceder normalmente pelo Tapatalk. Já limpei a cache do site e continua o mesmo erro com o certificado do site.
Outros sites abrem normalmente, os browsers estão todos atualizados.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jul 2021 às 10:53)

Bom dia pessoal, 

Por aqui está igual, não consigo aceder ao site sem ser pelo telemóvel, Tapatalk. 

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jul 2021 às 11:00)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia, alguém sabe porque não dá para abrir a página do meteopt pelo navegador?Diz que o site não é seguro a ligação não é privada e o certificado expirou, isto em qualquer browser que use no PC.Consigo aceder normalmente pelo Tapatalk. Já limpei a cache do site e continua o mesmo erro com o certificado do site.
> Outros sites abrem normalmente, os browsers estão todos atualizados.


Por aqui acontece o mesmo. Só consigo aceder ao site se selecionar a opção de prosseguir para o site de forma insegura, mas sempre que abro o link aparece o aviso.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jul 2021 às 11:11)

Experimentei em modo navegação anónima e aparece o mesmo aviso.Convém não colocar o login e  password no modo inseguro do site...aliás a mim nem deixa fazer, por isso cuidado.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jul 2021 às 12:00)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia, alguém sabe porque não dá para abrir a página do meteopt pelo navegador?Diz que o site não é seguro a ligação não é privada e o certificado expirou, isto em qualquer browser que use no PC.Consigo aceder normalmente pelo Tapatalk. Já limpei a cache do site e continua o mesmo erro com o certificado do site.
> Outros sites abrem normalmente, os browsers estão todos atualizados.





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Por aqui está igual, não consigo aceder ao site sem ser pelo telemóvel, Tapatalk.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk





joralentejano disse:


> Por aqui acontece o mesmo. Só consigo aceder ao site se selecionar a opção de prosseguir para o site de forma insegura, mas sempre que abro o link aparece o aviso.



O staff está a tentar resolver o problema.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (9 Jul 2021 às 12:44)

Pessoal para quem não está dentro do assunto o certificado SSL (HTTPS) do Website expirou e isto é só um procedimento de segurança do Google ou outro browser que esteja a ser utilizado. Por isso não haverá problema ,em termos de segurança, em aceder ao website.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jul 2021 às 15:02)

Eu entrei normalmente, mas continua a infomação de que o site não é seguro:


----------



## joselamego (9 Jul 2021 às 15:12)

Eu consigo entrar pelo Tapatalk através do meu  smartphone.

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (9 Jul 2021 às 16:07)

Snifa disse:


> Eu entrei normalmente, mas continua a infomação de que o site não é seguro:


Como já disse o certificado é na realidade um comprovativo como outro qualquer, só serve para informar o utilizador que o site é de fonte confiável, mas isso não que dizer que sejamos hackeados por este não existir, e esse certificado custa dinheiro e tem de ser renovado periodicamente.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Jul 2021 às 20:46)

Tentando entrar em www.meteopt.com, fico apenas com a janela preta e não passo daí. Consegui entrar no fórum entrando diretamente num link dum dos sub-fóruns


----------



## Snifa (9 Jul 2021 às 22:59)

N_Fig disse:


> Tentando entrar em www.meteopt.com, fico apenas com a janela preta e não passo daí. Consegui entrar no fórum entrando diretamente num link dum dos sub-fóruns



Clicando nesse endereço a mim aparece-me isto se estiver com o login:







Ou isto se estiver sem o login:







Mas se for por este ( que uso sempre e tenho na barra dos  separadores favoritos) o fórum abre normalmente (com ou sem o login) por isso nem me tinha apercebido desse erro que deve ser temporário:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/

De resto, a questão do certificado inválido já foi resolvida.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Jul 2021 às 01:52)

Parece que a questão do certificado já foi, de facto, resolvida, contudo continuo sem conseguir aceder ao fórum através do site web. Consigo ver as imagens, os avisos e o acesso à página de Facebook, mas mais nada... 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jul 2021 às 03:07)

Boas.
Para ultrapassar o problema com a renovação do certificado, tivemos de fazer algumas atualizações de software significativas no servidor, que afetaram várias funcionalidades, tais como a página principal do MeteoPT e os meteogramas.

Vamos ver se conseguimos trabalhar nisso o mais rápido possível, mas sem previsão ainda de quando estará resolvido.

Pedimos desculpa pelo incómodo!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Jul 2021 às 07:22)

SpiderVV disse:


> Boas.
> Para ultrapassar o problema com a renovação do certificado, tivemos de fazer algumas atualizações de software significativas no servidor, que afetaram várias funcionalidades, tais como a página principal do MeteoPT e os meteogramas.
> 
> Vamos ver se conseguimos trabalhar nisso o mais rápido possível, mas sem previsão ainda de quando estará resolvido.
> ...


Obrigado malta, continuação do ótimo trabalho 

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jul 2021 às 23:00)

Peço à moderação que ponha o tópico do seguimento Europa deste ano no topo, neste momento ainda está o do ano passado


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (19 Jul 2021 às 17:04)

Quanto tempo até termos a página principal do fórum outra vez?


----------



## Santofsky (19 Jul 2021 às 17:49)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Quanto tempo até termos a página principal do fórum outra vez?



É isso e também as atualizações das runs dos respetivos modelos, assim como os meteogramas...


----------



## JTavares (4 Ago 2021 às 15:48)

Os meteogramas estão uma lástima à dias. Pelo menos para Coimbra.


----------



## JTavares (11 Ago 2021 às 15:43)

Alguma previsão quanto ao regresso dos meteogramas normais?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Ago 2021 às 12:34)

Bom dia, 
Em relação a actualização para entrar no Fórum e necessário escrever manualmente meteopt.com/fórum, senão não entra


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2021 às 13:02)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia,
> Em relação a actualização para entrar no Fórum e necessário escrever manualmente meteopt.com/fórum, senão não entra


Corrigido. Por agora não temos portal mas ir para o link principal deverá redirecionar para o fórum agora.

Corrigidos também alguns outros pequenos problemas com o tema escuro e o logótipo do fórum em dispositivos móveis.


----------



## AndréGM22 (25 Ago 2021 às 11:23)

Pequena correção sem grande relevância a ANPC agora é ANEPC.


----------



## AnDré (25 Ago 2021 às 11:38)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Ver anexo 345
> 
> Pequena correção sem grande relevância a ANPC agora é ANEPC.


Obrigado pela correção.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Set 2021 às 11:47)

Bom dia, 

Não sei se tem a ver com uma intromissão de um user não desejado, mas a actualização dos tópicos nomeadamente do seguimento sul, onde faltam mensagens como por exemplo uma minha as 6h de hoje, entre outras.. 
Sei que não foram vocês que apagarem(nem tinha motivo para tal), porque já verifiquei nas mensagens publicadas e respectivos likes.. 
Aguardo esclarecimento ou resolução do problema.. 
Grato


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Set 2021 às 11:48)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Não sei se tem a ver com uma intromissão de um user não desejado, mas a actualização dos tópicos nomeadamente do seguimento sul, onde faltam mensagens como por exemplo uma minha as 6h de hoje, entre outras..
> Sei que não foram vocês que apagarem(nem tinha motivo para tal), porque já verifiquei nas mensagens publicadas e respectivos likes..
> ...



Essa mensagem que desapareceu do Seguimento Sul, bem como as restantes que já só tinham a ver com o MeteoAlentejo e não com o seguimento meteorológico, foram movidas para o tópico MeteoAlentejo.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Nov 2021 às 20:22)

Há algum problema com os meteogramas gfs ou é só deste lado?


----------



## FRibeiro (18 Nov 2021 às 21:01)

Aqui também não consigo aceder. Desde a última vez que houve problemas que nao têm estado muito bem. 
Para ver os meteogramas de um dado local, sou obrigado a ter 4 páginas para ter a run das 0/6/12/18h. Nao se actualiza automaticamente. Sou obrigado a esperar a run das 0h do dia seguinte para actualizar a das 0h. E o mesmo para as outras…


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2021 às 21:51)

Por aqui também .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Nov 2021 às 07:13)

Por aqui parece já ter regressado à normalidade.


----------



## FRibeiro (22 Nov 2021 às 18:59)

Mais uma vez, os meteogramas não funcionam. Ou será só que mim?


----------



## remember (10 Jun 2022 às 00:26)

Boas, não sei se será o mais indicado, mas mais alguém com problemas no tapatalk?
Desde há uns dias que deixei de receber notificações de novas mensagens..


----------



## StormRic (10 Jun 2022 às 03:49)

remember disse:


> Boas, não sei se será o mais indicado, mas mais alguém com problemas no tapatalk?
> Desde há uns dias que deixei de receber notificações de novas mensagens..



Eu deixei de usar, demorava tanto tempo a conseguir enviar mensagens que desisti.


----------



## sielwolf (11 Jun 2022 às 13:02)

remember disse:


> Boas, não sei se será o mais indicado, mas mais alguém com problemas no tapatalk?
> Desde há uns dias que deixei de receber notificações de novas mensagens..


O mesmo se passa aqui

Enviado do meu POCO F2 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (12 Jun 2022 às 20:13)

sielwolf disse:


> O mesmo se passa aqui
> 
> Enviado do meu POCO F2 Pro através do Tapatalk


Então é geral

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JTavares (11 Set 2022 às 19:42)

Há algum problema com os meteogramas gfs?

Da secção Cape p baixo há linhas completamente anómalas.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Set 2022 às 23:26)

JTavares disse:


> Há algum problema com os meteogramas gfs?
> 
> Da secção Cape p baixo há linhas completamente anómalas.



Há algum tempo que todas as saídas têm alguns erros.


----------



## JTavares (12 Set 2022 às 12:27)

Voçês recebem as notificações por email? Não recebo nada mesmo tendo tudo ativado.


----------



## JTavares (14 Set 2022 às 20:08)

JTavares disse:


> Voçês recebem as notificações por email? Não recebo nada mesmo tendo tudo ativado.


Algum moderador pode ajudar?


----------



## Iceberg (28 Set 2022 às 19:17)

Boa tarde.

Por que motivo não consigo aceder aos links publicados de vídeos do Twitter?

Aparece sempre o alerta "Sem aplicações para lidar com esta ação".

Obrigado desde já pela vossa ajuda.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Set 2022 às 12:01)

JTavares disse:


> Voçês recebem as notificações por email? Não recebo nada mesmo tendo tudo ativado.



Depois da atualização da plataforma do fórum, essa funcionalidade deixou de estar funcional.



Iceberg disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Por que motivo não consigo aceder aos links publicados de vídeos do Twitter?
> 
> ...



Tens a aplicação Twitter instalada no telemóvel? Eu ao clicar num link do twitter publicado aqui no fórum, abre automaticamente o respetivo tweet na aplicação Twitter.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Set 2022 às 12:18)

Iceberg disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Por que motivo não consigo aceder aos links publicados de vídeos do Twitter?
> 
> ...





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Tens a aplicação Twitter instalada no telemóvel? Eu ao clicar num link do twitter publicado aqui no fórum, abre automaticamente o respetivo tweet na aplicação Twitter.



Eu consigo aceder aos links mesmo não tendo a aplicação do twitter instalada. Deve ter a ver com o browser.


----------



## Iceberg (30 Set 2022 às 14:17)

TiagoLC disse:


> Eu consigo aceder aos links mesmo não tendo a aplicação do twitter instalada. Deve ter a ver com o browser.


Sim, tenho a aplicação Twitter instalada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Set 2022 às 23:02)

Isso é problema do telemóvel / sistema operativo... Desta vez o fórum não tem culpa


----------



## N_Fig (30 Set 2022 às 23:29)

Eu tenho um problema semelhante. As ligações do twitter não chegam a carregar quando eu entro no fórum pelo computador, mas se carregar na ligação por abrir vai dar ao tweet em causa. Curiosamente, no telemóvel não tenho esse problema


----------



## tonítruo (3 Out 2022 às 20:08)

O _link_ rápido para o tópico "Seguimento Sul" não funciona porque tem uma barra a mais.
Em vez de:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-outubro-202.10909//nao-lido
devia ser:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-outubro-202.10909/nao-lido


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2022 às 20:31)

tonítruo disse:


> O _link_ rápido para o tópico "Seguimento Sul" não funciona porque tem uma barra a mais.
> Em vez de:
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-outubro-202.10909//nao-lido
> devia ser:
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-outubro-202.10909/nao-lido


Nem é um, nem outro, o link correcto é este: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-outubro-2022.10909/

Quando abriram o tópico o seguimento sul estava no ano 202 e não 2022


----------



## tonítruo (3 Out 2022 às 20:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nem é um, nem outro, o link correcto é este: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-outubro-2022.10909/
> 
> Quando abriram o tópico o seguimento sul estava no ano 202 e não 2022


Tens razão, mas de alguma forma tirando a barra a mais direciona para a página correta


----------



## tonítruo (3 Out 2022 às 20:40)

Nos meteogramas, parece-me haver uma incoerência visto que uma das colunas tem como título "DAM". Ora "dam" é o símbolo do Sistema Internacional de Unidades atribuído ao decâmetro (1dam = 10m) que é uma unidade e não uma quantidade física o que torna os valores da respetiva coluna arbitrários.
Presumo então que a coluna se esteja a referir à altura geopotencial?


----------



## tonítruo (4 Out 2022 às 13:32)

N_Fig disse:


> Eu tenho um problema semelhante. As ligações do twitter não chegam a carregar quando eu entro no fórum pelo computador, mas se carregar na ligação por abrir vai dar ao tweet em causa. Curiosamente, no telemóvel não tenho esse problema


Isso tem haver com as definições de segurança e privacidade do browser, se tiveres um ad-blocker ou nas definições do próprio browser estiveres a bloquear cookies de terceiros, fingerprinting, etc... muito provavelmente impedirá os vídeos do twitter, facebook, etc... de carregarem.


----------



## JTavares (5 Out 2022 às 18:39)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Depois da atualização da plataforma do fórum, essa funcionalidade deixou de estar funcional.


Informo q já voltei a receber notificações por email dos tópicos subscritos


----------



## RickStorm (22 Out 2022 às 10:49)

Não sei se já passou por aqui, mas não estou a ver notificações de quando alguém "reage" a um post feito por mim. Antigamente até aparecia a informação de que o tópico já tinha sido actualizado com novos posts e agora nem isso... Tenho o adblock desativado no fórum.


----------



## tonítruo (22 Out 2022 às 17:17)

RickStorm disse:


> Não sei se já passou por aqui, mas não estou a ver notificações de quando alguém "reage" a um post feito por mim. Antigamente até aparecia a informação de que o tópico já tinha sido actualizado com novos posts e agora nem isso... Tenho o adblock desativado no fórum.


Estranho, isso não acontece comigo, o que acontece é às vezes não receber notificações sobre mensagens novas em tópicos que sigo, mas notificações sobre reações acho que funciona corretamente na minha conta...


----------



## RickStorm (22 Out 2022 às 17:28)

tonítruo disse:


> Estranho, isso não acontece comigo, o que acontece é às vezes não receber notificações sobre mensagens novas em tópicos que sigo, mas notificações sobre reações acho que funciona corretamente na minha conta...


Pelo menos de manhã quando postei não estava a funcionar... Depois parece que passou a funcionar.

Testei em 2 browsers diferentes (Firefox e Chrome)


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2022 às 17:53)

Tenho reparado que o Fórum tem captado bastante mais publicidade, o que é certamente muito bom para custear as despesas inerentes à sua manutenção e administração.

Em relação à faixa publicitária que aparece em rodapé das páginas (recolhível): seria possível que os botões "top" e "footer" não ficassem ocultos por essa faixa, situando-se por exemplo um pouco mais acima?

Obrigado aos administradores pelo espectacular trabalho que fazem no Fórum, que está melhor do que nunca!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Jan 2023 às 11:56)

Isto que vou escrever não se trata bem de um problema, mas mais de um "alerta".

Quando escreverem posts, tenham cuidado com as cores que utilizam no texto, nomeadamente cores escuras, pois quem usa o tema escuro no fórum vai acabar por ter dificuldades em ler o que está escrito.

Deixo um exemplo:







Eu percebi que a intenção era voltar a escrever o texto com a cor normal, o problema é que quando se seleciona a cor preta o texto vai ficar apenas a preto e não com a cor _default_, cor _default_ essa que depois é apresentada a escuro no tema claro e a claro no tema escuro. Como resolver? Ao invés de se colocar o texto com a cor preta, tem de se clicar no ícone da borracha para limpar a formatação:


----------



## tonítruo (3 Jan 2023 às 14:52)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Isto que vou escrever não se trata bem de um problema, mas mais de um "alerta".
> 
> Quando escreverem posts, tenham cuidado com as cores que utilizam no texto, nomeadamente cores escuras, pois quem usa o tema escuro no fórum vai acabar por ter dificuldades em ler o que está escrito.
> 
> ...


Eu uso o tema escuro e já estava para escrever esta mensagem há algum tempo, mas tive preguiça de escrever as instruções, obrigado! 
Uma coisa que também acho que vale a pena mencionar é que não é só o preto que é difícil de ler, o azul escuro e o roxo escuro também são.
E é muito fácil ver como fica a mensagem no tema escuro, basta clicarem no interruptor que está no "rodapé" da página que rapidamente alterna entre os dois temas:


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2023 às 04:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Isto que vou escrever não se trata bem de um problema, mas mais de um "alerta".
> 
> Quando escreverem posts, tenham cuidado com as cores que utilizam no texto, nomeadamente cores escuras, pois quem usa o tema escuro no fórum vai acabar por ter dificuldades em ler o que está escrito.
> 
> ...





tonítruo disse:


> Eu uso o tema escuro e já estava para escrever esta mensagem há algum tempo, mas tive preguiça de escrever as instruções, obrigado!
> Uma coisa que também acho que vale a pena mencionar é que não é só o preto que é difícil de ler, o azul escuro e o roxo escuro também são.
> E é muito fácil ver como fica a mensagem no tema escuro, basta clicarem no interruptor que está no "rodapé" da página que rapidamente alterna entre os dois temas:
> Ver anexo 3790
> Ver anexo 3789


Boas informações e dicas, nunca me tinha ocorrido este detalhe da escolha de cor interferir com o tema e neutralizar (como seria lógico, se pensasse nisso, claro) a cor por defeito. Obrigado.


----------

